# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Ναυτιλία και Πολιτισμός > Θαλασσινή Τέχνη >  Μοντέλα πλοίων (Ship Models)

## Bari_Express

Υπαρχει και ο μοντελισμος
Για μας που δε θα ξαναπιασουμε χειριστηρια και τηλεγραφους ποτε.
Ξερετε απο μαγαζια που να πουλανε ακτοπλοικα πλοια και τιμες?

----------


## Asterias

Καλημέρα και καλως ήλθες στο Naytilia.gr,

είχα προσπαθήσει να φτιάξω ένα μαντελάκι του σκάφους μου πρίν από 2 χρόνια, ο,τι υλικό χρειάστηκα συν κάποια άλλα πραγματάκια τα βρήκα στην Ιπποκράτους στο κέντρο της Αθήνας. Εκεί έχει διάφορα μαγαζιά που έχουν σχεδόν τα πάντα για μοντελισμό.

----------


## Bari_Express

Ευχαριστω. Αλλα κατι σε ετοιμο δε μπορουμε να βρουμε.. Εστω και καποιος που να φτιαχνει. Θελω να φτιαξω το Bari Express γιατι δε νομιζω να το βρω ευκολα σε ετοιμο

----------


## Asterias

Ναι έχει και αρκετά έτοιμα, τώρα αν θα βρείς το συγκεκριμένο.... Θα σε γελάσω.

----------


## chrb

Εγώ πιστεύω μόνο θρυλικά , κλασικά πλοία βρίσκεις( τιτανικός κτλ) Εγώ θα ήθελα να βρω κάτι σε blue star1 , αλλά δύσκολο.

----------


## xara

> Εγώ πιστεύω μόνο θρυλικά , κλασικά πλοία βρίσκεις( τιτανικός κτλ) Εγώ θα ήθελα να βρω κάτι σε blue star1 , αλλά δύσκολο.


Blue star, υπάρχει στο site:
http://www.modelmasters.net/cruise.htm

 :wink:  :wink:  :wink:

----------


## Asterias

Μια άλλη πηγή ίσως να είναι οι σχολές Ναυπηγικής του Πολυτεχνείου και του ΑΤΕΙ Αθηνών.

----------


## nike

Megali poikilia modelon.. emporika (bulk carriers, tankers, ferries k.a.) brika sto Rotterdam...
Se ena magazi dipla sto Maritime Museum.. 
Mi paei to mialo sas se tipota vitrines.. 

 :lol:  8O

----------


## Morgan

> Mi paei to mialo sas se tipota vitrines.. 
> 
>  :lol:  8O


ναι εισαι καλοπαιδι δεν σε παρεξηγουμε!!

καμμια φωτογραφια απο το Μουσειο να βλεπαμε....

----------


## chrb

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από chrb
> 
> Εγώ πιστεύω μόνο θρυλικά , κλασικά πλοία βρίσκεις( τιτανικός κτλ) Εγώ θα ήθελα να βρω κάτι σε blue star1 , αλλά δύσκολο.
> 
> 
> Blue star, υπάρχει στο site:
> http://www.modelmasters.net/cruise.htm
> 
>  :wink:  :wink:  :wink:


Από τιμές ξέρουμε τίποτα ή είναι πολύ φθηνά και δεν χρειάζεται; :lol:

----------


## Asterias

Να αναλύσω λίγο τη προηγούμενη πηγή. Από όσο γνωριζω οι φοιτητές των σχολών που ανέφερα τυνγχάνει αρκετές φορές στη διαδικασία της πρακτικής τους να κατασκευάσουν τέτοια μοντέλα ακριβίας. Αν έχει τύχει ποτέ να επισκεφθείτε τα Ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνος έχει πάρα πολλά τέτοια μοντελά πλοίων.

----------


## Asterias

Σας καλως ορίζω και σε αυτό το thred αφιερωμένο στο μοντελισμό των Ελληνικών Καραβιών. Σίγουρα μιλάμε για μια τέχνη, η οποία απαιτεί μεράκι και μεγάλη λατρεία για τα καράβια και τη θάλασσα και έχει τη δική της μοναδική Ιστορία στη Ναυτιλία.

Καλή απόλαυση.

----------


## Asterias

Αρκετοί μοντελιστές φροντίζουν για τη διαφύλαξη της Πολιτιστικής μας κληρονομιάς. Ιδού μια γεύση σε κάποια από τα καλύτερα sites Ελλήνων Μοντελιστών. 

*www.naftotopos.gr*

*www.naftomodelismos.gr*

----------


## Arthur

Ως naftomodelismos...ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια Asterias...
Χαιρετώ το forum.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Asterias

Καλως ήλθες στο Nautilia.gr.

Arthur, είναι εξαιρετικά τα έργα σου.

----------


## Arthur

Σ' ευχαριστώ και πάλι Asterias.
Θεωρώ ότι ακόμα μαθαίνω και ψάχνομαι :roll:....(γι' αυτό και η παρουσία μου στο Forum...) και βέβαια υπάρχουν πολύ καλύτεροι απο μένα που δυστυχώς όμως δεν τα καταφέρνουν με το Pc,  για να  δείξουν την δουλειά τους.

----------


## Asterias

Arthur, εαν έχεις το χρόνο, μπορείς να μας εξηγήσεις πως ξεκινάει κάποιος να φτιάξει ένα μοντέλο, είδα πως προσέχετε πάρα πολύ τη λεπτομέρεια και φαντάζομαι πως δεν είναι κάτι απλό και φυσικά δεν μοντάρεις έτοιμα κομμάτια από κάποιο κουτί.

Θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον να μάθουμε κάποια πράγματα.

----------


## Arthur

Asterias Ευχαριστώ για την πρόσκληση-πρόταση. Ο ναυτομοντελισμός είναι μεγάλο θέμα για να αναπτυχθεί εδώ (και από εμένα τον μαθητευόμενο…) αλλά θα προσπαθήσω με λίγες γραμμές να παρουσιάσω τα βασικά.
Ο στατικός μοντελισμός πλοίων έχει δύο υποκατηγορίες.
1. Την κατασκευή από kit (πλαστικό ή ξύλινο μοντέλο) όπου κάποιος βρίσκει σε ένα κουτί τα περισσότερα υλικά ή πρώτες ύλες (ανάλογα με την δυσκολία του kit) και σχέδια-οδηγίες συναρμολόγησης. Εάν θέλει να επεκταθεί μπορεί παίρνοντας πληροφορίες μέσα από συγκεκριμένη για το μοντέλο του βιβλιογραφία, να προσθέσει και άλλες λεπτομέρειες.
2. Την κατασκευή έχοντας μόνο το σχέδιο (τεχνική scratch). Η τεχνική αυτή απαιτεί περισσότερη εμπειρία γιατί ο μοντελιστής θα πρέπει να κατασκευάσει χρησιμοποιώντας πρώτες ύλες τα πάντα (ξύλινα και μεταλλικά μέρη) από το «0». Εδώ υπάρχουν και κάποιοι μοντελιστές που λένε ότι κατασκεύασαν ένα μοντέλο “from scratch” και στην πραγματικότητα εκτός απο την γάστρα, όλα τα πρόσθετα (fittings) είναι αγορασμένα.
Εγώ ασχολούμαι με την δεύτερη τεχνική και απόλυτα…δηλαδή στα μοντέλα μου, εκτός από την αλυσίδα στις άγκυρες, όλα τα υπόλοιπα είναι στο χέρι. 
Εκτιμώ ότι η πρόταση σου ζητά να αναφερθώ στην δεύτερη τεχνική…
Για να ξεκινήσει λοιπόν κάποιος να κατασκευάσει ένα ναυτικό μοντέλο «scratch» εκτός από προηγούμενη εμπειρία (κατασκευές kit) θα πρέπει να διαθέτει βιβλιογραφία, χώρο, εργαλεία και διάθεση. Ο χρόνος είναι ένα άλλο θέμα….με τον σημερινό τρόπο ζωής... :Smile: 
Το σχέδιο του μοντέλου αν πρόκειται για ξένο σκαρί μπορείς να το προμηθευτείς από Εταιρείες και Μουσεία ανά τον κόσμο έναντι αμοιβής. 
Αν πρόκειται για Ελληνικό σκαρί το μόνο σχετικά ολοκληρωμένο σχέδιο μοντέλου που υπάρχει και κυκλοφορεί ελεύθερα στο web είναι το «Ελληνική Σακολέβα». (Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας μου το πει). 
Για όλα τα άλλα Ελληνικά σκαριά υπάρχει στην αγορά. συγκεκριμένη βιβλιογραφία (υπό εξαφάνιση…) που όμως περιέχει κυρίως σχέδια γάστρας πραγματικών πλοίων. Βιβλιογραφία για εξαρτισμό-ιστιοφορία είναι πολύ περιορισμένη και αναφέρεται και αυτή σε πραγματικά πλοία με δύσκολη ναυτική γλώσσα.
Οπότε λόγω του ότι οι πηγές είναι περιορισμένες η έρευνα και η διασταύρωση κατέχει μεγάλο μέρος του χρόνου κατασκευής αν θέλεις να είσαι κοντά στο πραγματικό.
Αν το σχέδιο είναι έτοιμο σε κλίμακα προχωράς κόβοντας τα κομμάτια που σου δίνονται (ζωγραφιστά…)
Αν δεν είναι σε κλίμακα πρέπει να το ανάγεις σε αυτήν που θέλεις όπως και τα επιμέρους κομμάτια…
Οι τεχνικές σύνθεσης των κομματιών είναι πολλές και είναι θέμα επιλογής του μοντελιστή.
Κάποιος ακολουθεί τις τεχνικές του kit ( Μονοκόμματη καρίνα ποδοστάματα και ολόσωμους νομείς…) και κάποιος ακολουθεί την τεχνική κατασκευής του πραγματικού πλοίου (όλα κομματιαστά και με παρέλες…).
Σε γενικές γραμμές (γιατί τα μεγάλα κείμενα κουράζουν…) κτίζεται πρώτα η καρίνα με τα ποδοστάματα στην συνέχεια τοποθετούνται οι νομείς και αρχίζει το πέτσωμα (προσθήκη μαδεριών) μέχρι να καλυφθεί η γάστρα. Στη συνέχεια τοποθετούνται τα καμάρια και πετσώνεται το κατάστρωμα αφήνοντας ανοίγματα για τα κουβούσια- αμπάρι. Στο τέλος θα προστεθούν τα κατάρτια και ο εξαρτισμός- ιστιοφορία.
Η διαδοχή αυτή έχει παραλλαγές γιατί όπως προανέφερα είναι θέμα επιλογής τεχνικής.

Για όποιον επιθυμεί μπορεί να επισκεφθεί την ιστοσελίδα μου στην θέση http://www.naftomodelismos.gr/MASTORAS.htm και μπορεί να δει διαδοχικές φώτο κατασκευής κάποιων σκαριών.
Δεν ξέρω πόσο μέρος από την πρόσκληση σου κάλυψα…αλλά ευχαρίστως θα απαντήσω σε ερωτήσεις.

----------


## Kyriakos

> Για όποιον επιθυμεί μπορεί να επισκεφθεί την ιστοσελίδα μου στην θέση http://www.naftomodelismos.gr/MASTORAS.htm και μπορεί να δει διαδοχικές φώτο κατασκευής κάποιων σκαριών.




Δεν θέλω να σε απογοητέψω, αλλά αυτό που είδα και οι διαδικασία κατασκευής, την θεωρώ (δική μου άποψη) *ψευτομοντελισμός.*

Ο μοντελισμός απαιτεί κιτ του εμπορίου και άντε καμμιά μικροπαρέμβαση.

Αυτο είναι *ΜΙΚΡΟΝΑΥΠΗΓΙΚΗ!! ΕΥΓΕ!!!*

----------


## JASON12345

Πρέπει να ξέρεις άριστα μαθηματικά για όλα αυτά?

----------


## Arthur

*Κυριάκο* με μπερδεύει το μήνυμα σου :roll:....και δεν ξέρω τι να απαντήσω...αν πρέπει να κρατήσω την τελευταία πρόταση...τότε
Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ.
*Jason* Αναγωγή στην κλίμακα (όπου είναι εφικτό) με "απλή μέθοδο των τριών".

----------


## Kyriakos

> *Κυριάκο* με μπερδεύει το μήνυμα σου :roll:....και δεν ξέρω τι να απαντήσω...αν πρέπει να κρατήσω την τελευταία πρόταση...τότε
> Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ.
> *Jason* Αναγωγή στην κλίμακα (όπου είναι εφικτό) με "απλή μέθοδο των τριών".


....κάποτε είχαμε φτιάχει ένα μοντέλο για εργασία, για μελέτη επίδοσης γάστρας. Πήραμε τις γραμμές, τις περάσαμε σε μπάλσα, κόψαμε, κολλήσαμε, πλανίσαμε, σκάψαμε και την βγάλαμε. Αυτή ήταν η βάση για καλούπι FRP , και φυσικά μετά έγινε μοντέλο τοίχου.

(btw, βολβός καρίνας με παρόμοιο τρόπο, καλούπι στην λάσπη, λιωμένο μολύβι κτλ)

κάτι τέτοιο είχα στο μυαλό μου, και πέφτω πάνω σε φορητό ταρσανά!!!


ΤΕΣΠΑ, να μην σε μπερδεύω, την τελευταία πρόταση κράτα. Τα προηγούμενα είναι μία εισαγωγή για να διαχωρίσω αυτό που είδα με την γενικότερη κατηγορία "μοντελισμός"... :Razz:

----------


## nautikos

Ας αφησουμε για λιγο τα ξυλινα και ας παμε και λιγο στα χαρτινα. Μπορει να ακουγεται (και ισως ειναι λιγο) κατι προχειρο, αλλα καθολου ασχημο και πολυ πιο απλο στην κατασκευη και υπερβολικα οικονομικο. Βασικα θα σας στοιχισει το χαρτονι, το μελανι του εκτυπωτη και η κολλα!

Ετσι προτρεπω οποιον θελει να κατασκευασει με χαρτονι το μοντελακι του Rainbow Love ή του Ferry Himuka ή του Αριαδνη αμα κανει τη μετασκευουλα... :Very Happy:  . Θα πρεπει να εγκαταστησετε οταν σας ζητηθει τα japanese fonts για να κατεβει σωστα το αρχειο. Στην παρακατω φωτο το μοντελακι τελειωμενο! Δεν ειναι αρκετα συμπαθητικο??

----------


## Gant

... έχω μείνει άφωνος ...

Arthur, η δουλειά σου είναι καταπληκτική ! μπράβο !

Στη σελίδα σου σίγουρα θα με ενδιέφερε να έβλεπα και κείμενα/σχόλια για την κάθε φωτογραφία!

----------


## Arthur

Γειά σου Gant.Ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια.
Ήλπιζα ότι η εικόνα ξεπερνά της λέξεις...:-)....
Βέβαια άν πάλι πρόσθετα κείμενο κάποιος φίλος ίσως ζήταγε και λεξικό για τους άγνωστους "όρους" :roll:..και οι "όροι"...θα ήταν πολλοί..:-?
Thanks

----------


## Leo

Την Κυριακή το μεσημέρι στον Ισθμό της Κορίνθου (Ποσειδωνια), ένας ηλικιομένος κύριος με ένα remote control στα χέρια ταξίδευε μια φρεγάτα.
Χειροποίητη, απο λεπτό κόντρα πλακέ, με μεγάλη ακρίβεια και μεράκι κατασκευασμένη, μονέλικη και πολύ γρήγορη. Καμαρώστε την  :Surprised: 

PICT3203a.jpg

----------


## nautikos

Δεν διακρινεται πολυ καλα η πρυμνη του μοντελου, τι απεγινε πλαναρισε και ''μπηκε μεσα''? :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Είσαι "γάτα" ναυτικέ. Ναι όντως αυτό έγινε, στην τρίτη βόλτα και το έβγαλε για "drydock". Βλέπεις δεν είχε προβλέψει να βάλει αντλιούλα για τις σεντίνες :Very Happy: . Το ματιάξαμε όσοι το χαζεύαμε ....

----------


## nautikos

Αυτο εδω ειναι ''μοντελο'', οχι οι παραπανω σκαφες  :Very Happy: . Και οχι τηλε-κατευθυνση, αλλα ιδιο-κατευθυνση...





Οι βαρδιολες χρησιμοποιουνται και σαν θηκες μικροαντικειμενων, πχ γυαλια κτλ... :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Να σου πώ naytike? Πετάλι κάνει??  :Wink:  Εκπληκτικό το βρίσκω χωρίς υπερβολές... Όμως ένα διπλέλικο ποστάλι με τηλεχειριστίριοο... θα ήταν το καλύτερο για τα γούστα μου.

----------


## Baggeliq

LEO  , έχεις πάει ποτέ στα ναυπηγεία Σκαραμαγκά να δεις μοντέλα από τα υποβρύχια στην νέα πτέρυγα που σχεδιάζουν οι γερμανοί και πες μου μετά από ομοιώματα για να τα κατασκευάσουν και πες μου μετά να δεις το τη κάνουν η έλληνες στην Ελλάδα  …

----------


## Arthur

Για όσους θα ήθελαν, μπορούν να δούν ένα μικρό άρθρο μου που αφορά την κατασκευή ενός μοντέλου σκαριού "Βαρκαλά".
Ευχαριστώ
http://modelclub.gr/joomla/index.php...=383&Itemid=38

----------


## Gant

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον,

ευχαριστούμε !!  :Razz:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

ΣΤΑ ΚΥΜΑΤΑ ΤΗΣ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑΣ
Γαλέρες και ιστιοφόρα από τον 5ο αιώνα π.Χ. μέχρι τον 19ο αιώνα μ.Χ. από τη συλλογή μικροναυπηγικής του Ευάγγελου Γρυπιώτη παρουσιάζονται, μέχρι τις 31 Μαρτίου, στη Δημοτική Πινακοθήκη Πειραιά (Φίλωνος 29, τηλ.: 210-4101401).

Η έκθεση περιλαμβάνει μοντέλα πλοίων που σήμερα σπάνια κανείς βρίσκει αντίγραφά τους, όπως ελληνιστικές και ρωμαϊκές γαλέρες, βυζαντινούς δρόμωνες, γαλέρες, γαλεάσσες, γαλιόνια, μπρίκια, φρεγάτες και πλοία γραμμής.

Πηγή: Ελευθεροτυπία 22-3-2008 http://www.enet.gr/online/online_tex...84800,89617216

----------


## Arthur

:arrow: Λεπτομέρειες

----------


## papamarios

> Ευχαριστω. Αλλα κατι σε ετοιμο δε μπορουμε να βρουμε.. Εστω και καποιος που να φτιαχνει. Θελω να φτιαξω το Bari Express γιατι δε νομιζω να το βρω ευκολα σε ετοιμο


η αξία είναι να παλέψεις να το φτιάξεις μόνος σου. Ξεκίνα εσύ και εγώ είμαι δίπλα σου σε ότι χρειαστείς
Panosan

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Εγώ θέλω να βρώ μια έτοιμη ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ.Την είδα στα κεντρικά γραφεία της Hellenic sea ways φτιαγμένη απο πλαστικό.Αν και με πολλές ατέλιες στο χρώμα μου καρφώθηκε η ιδέα να φτιάξω και εγώ μια (πράγμα αδύνατο)!!!

----------


## papamarios

Τα μοντέλα σαν αυτό που ζητάς, μόνο στα ναυπηγία υπάρχουν και δεν πουλιόνται. Το Αριάδνη, αυτό που είδες δεν είναι μετά την ανασκευή (εάν μιλάς για το παλιό της Μινωικών γραμμών που έκανε Πειραιά – Ηράκλειο – Πειραιά) 
Ένας τρόπος είναι η γεμάτη σκάφη, γεμάτο κομοδέσιο, Εάν ξεκινήσεις να κάνεις να φαίνονται διάδρομοι εσωτερικοί, καμπίνες, γκαράζ κλπ, εδώ εγώ δεν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω. Εάν γράψεις στα ναυπηγία κατασκευής του ‘’Αριάδνη’’ να βρεις και το αρχικό του όνομα μπορεί, δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο, να πετύχεις κάτι  
Panosan

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Εννοώ το Rainbow Bell

----------


## papamarios

> Εννοώ το Rainbow Bell


Φίλε Γιάννη,

Για να μιλάμε την ίδια γλώσσα, εγώ εννοώ το πρώην Αριάδνη των Μινωικών γραμμών το παλιό και όχι το καινούργιο που έχτισαν οι μινωικές γραμμές. Εάν γνωρίζεις το αρχικό όνομα, μπορείς να ψάξεις και να αποταθείς στα ναυπηγία και που ξέρεις, μπορεί να υπάρχει κάποιο μοντέλο στα ναυπηγία. Αυτού του είδους οι κατασκευές, έχουν πάρα πολύ δουλειά και μιλάω για γάστρα ‘’massif’’. Θέλει πάρα πολλά χέρια ‘’sealer’’ και γυαλοχαρτάρισμα, ώστε στην αφή να μοιάζει με λαμαρίνα. Βοήθησα κάποτε ένα φίλο στην κατασκευή μιας τέτοιας γάστρας και την τρίβαμε και την περνούσαμε ‘’sealer’’ για 3 μήνες. Πρέπει να περιμένεις να στεγνώσει πολύ καλά για να το γυαλοχαρτάρεις και εάν μεταχειριστείς ‘’sealer’’ νίτρου θέλει πάρα πολύ καλό εξαερισμό για να μην ‘’μαστουρώσεις’’ και πάθεις τίποτα. Υπάρχει και το ‘’sealer’’ νερού αλλά θέλει πιο πολύ χρόνο από αυτό του νίτρου για να στεγνώσει. 
Εάν μιλάμε για το ίδιο σκαρί και ξέρεις το όνομα του, να σε βοηθήσω, εάν  μπορώ φυσικά, μέσο ναυπηγείου κατασκευής και εάν υπάρχει κάτι σε μοντέλο αλλά μην νομίζεις ότι θα το πάρεις εύκολα. 
Στην διάθεση σου πάντα
papamarios

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Α,και για να μην μπερδευτούμε πάλι δεν λέω για καμία απο τις δύο Αριάδνες των Μινωϊκών.Μιλάω για την Αριάδνη της Hellenic sea ways! :Wink:

----------


## papamarios

Φίλε Γιάννη Φ.
Εάν δεν κάνω λάθος, της Hellenicseaways, είναι συνασπισμός εταιρειών με κύριο μέτοχο τις ΜΙΝΩΙΚΈΣ. Αλλά δεν είναι αυτό το θέμα μας. Αριάδνη, εγώ γνωρίζω αυτό που έκανε παλιά Πειραιά – Ηράκλειο – Πειραιά γύρω στο 1980 και μετά έκανε Πάτρα – Ιταλία. Αυτό κάποτε πουλήθηκε και στην θέση του κτίστηκε το Αριάδνη που μπήκε απ ευθείας Πάτρα – Ιταλία και σήμερα αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι κραουαζερόπλοιο. Δεν ξέρω αν μιλάμε για το ίδιο σκαρί, Θα το ψάξω στο διαδίκτυο και θα σου απαντήσω εάν είναι το ίδιο σκάφος
papamarios


Φίλε Γιάννη Φ.

Επανέρχομαι για να σε πληροφορήσω ότι τα πράγματα είναι όπως σου τα είπα. Πρόεδρος της Hellenicseaways είναι ο κ. Κωνσταντίνος Ε. Κληρονόμος και είναι θυγατρική των Μινωικών γραμμών και μιλάμε για το καινούργιο Αριάδνη. Έμπα στο www.hsw.gr και θα τα βρεις αυτά όλα. Υπάρχουν και φωτό. Εάν κατεβάσεις το κείμενο pdfhttp://www.hellenicseaways.gr/media/corporate/corporate_entypo.pdfθα δεις και το Αριάδνη  
papamarios

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Να προσπαθήσουμε να μέινουμε εντός θέματος. Πάντως κάποιο Αριάδνη έχει προταθέι σε δωρεάν χάρτινο μοντέλο πιο πριν. :Very Happy: 



> Ας αφησουμε για λιγο τα ξυλινα και ας παμε και λιγο στα χαρτινα. Μπορει να ακουγεται (και ισως ειναι λιγο) κατι προχειρο, αλλα καθολου ασχημο και πολυ πιο απλο στην κατασκευη και υπερβολικα οικονομικο. Βασικα θα σας στοιχισει το χαρτονι, το μελανι του εκτυπωτη και η κολλα!
> 
> Ετσι προτρεπω οποιον θελει να κατασκευασει με χαρτονι το μοντελακι του Rainbow Love ή του Ferry Himuka ή του Αριαδνη αμα κανει τη μετασκευουλα... . Θα πρεπει να εγκαταστησετε οταν σας ζητηθει τα japanese fonts για να κατεβει σωστα το αρχειο. Στην παρακατω φωτο το μοντελακι τελειωμενο! Δεν ειναι αρκετα συμπαθητικο??

----------


## papamarios

Δεν νομίζω τώρα ότι αυτό είναι μοντελισμός!!!!!!!!!. Και ναυτική κατασκευή. Φάγαμε τα χρόνια μας για να μάθουμε και να πετύχουμε μια κατασκευή απλής βάρκας. Εδώ μπήκε το πλαστικό στην κατασκευή και βλέπουμε τα αποτελέσματα. Ποια είναι αυτά;;;;;;; δεν φτιάχνουμε μοντελιστές πλέον. Υπάρχει η άποψη ότι ο πλαστικομοντελιστής είναι καλλιτέχνης και ο ξυλάς μάστορας. Μπορεί να είναι και έτσι αλλά την αρχοντιά του ξύλου δεν μπορεί αν την πλησιάσει ούτε το πλαστικό ούτε το χαρτόνι. Αυτή είναι η άποψη μου και όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε……
papamarios

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους!

----------


## papamarios

Γιάννη Φ.
Μπήκες στις ιστοσελίδες που σου έστειλα για να διαπιστώσεις τα του Αριάδνη;;; αν ναι τώρα έχεις υλικό και φωτό για να ασχοληθείς με το θέμα. Επειδή έχω πρόσβαση και άκρες με τις Μινωικές, εάν θες άλλες πληροφορίες απλά γράψε μου
papamarios

----------


## nautikos

> Δεν νομίζω τώρα ότι αυτό είναι μοντελισμός!!!!!!!!!.


Ο μοντελισμος δεν εξαρταται φιλε μου απο το υλικο που θα χρησιμοποιησεις... Δεν ειναι ειναι δυνατο να θεωρεις τον εαυτο σου μοντελιστη και να εκφραζεσαι ετσι για αλλου ειδους κατασκευες. Μοντελισμος θεωρειται οποιδηποτε προσπαθεια για αναπαρασταση ενος αντικειμενου σε μικροτερη κλιμακα απο την πραγματικη.

Απλα υπαρχουν διαφορετικα υλικα και μεθοδοι να το πετυχεις. Αλλες τεχνικες ειναι ποιο ευκολες και οικονομικες και αλλες πολυπλοκοτερες και ακριβεστερες/ακριβοτερες. Αλλα αυτο ειναι αλλο ζητημα που αφορα τον καθενα, χωρις να σημαινει οτι οποιος δεν ασχολειται με ξυλο δεν ειναι και μοντελιστης... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## papamarios

_Επειδή φίλε μου έβαλες το θέμα κόστους, θα σου πω ότι αυτό δεν μετράει καθόλου άμα θέλεις να κάνεις κάτι και αγαπάς το ξύλο. Θα σας πω ένα απλό τρόπο, φτάνει να αγαπάς το ξύλο και να το δουλεύεις. Τα ξύλινα καφάσια των φρούτων που τα πετάνε στις αγορές, μπορείς να τα μεταχειριστείς για να κάνεις την κατασκευή σου χωρίς ΕΞΟΔΑ. Εάν ψάξεις στο διαδίκτυο θα βρεις υλικά για μοντελισμό στην μισή τιμή από την αγορά μας και μαζί με τα μεταφορικά δεν θα ξεπεράσεις το 0,50 των τιμών της εγχώριας αγοράς. Δυστυχώς επειδή οι μοντελιστές ξύλου είναι πάρα πολύ λίγοι, λογικό είναι αυτοί που ασχολούνται με το εμπόριο του μοντελισμού να είναι ακριβοί για να επιζήσουν. Σε άλλα κράτη που ο μοντελισμός είναι πολύ ανεπτυγμένος, οι τιμές είναι πολύ προσιτές. Πάμε στο θέμα του χαρτονιού, αυτό δεν είναι μοντελισμός, απλά λέγεται κατασκευή μακέτας, ούτε διόραμα το λένε. Δεν μπορείς να πεις τους φοιτητές μοντελιστές που κάνουν τις μελέτες τους και τις κατασκευές τους με χαρτόνι. Μάλιστα τα μαδεράκια με διαστάσεις πάχος 1 με 2 χιλ και πλάτος 5 χιλι. Όταν ξεκινήσει η περίοδος της κατασκευής των μακετών από τους αρχιτέκτονες, η Ιπποκράτους αδειάζει από αυτά τα μαδεράκια που τα μαζεύουν οι φοιτητές για τις ΜΑΚΕΤΕΣ τους. ¶λλο κατασκευάζω ένα μοντέλο σε κλίμακα που έχει την έρευνα του, την μελέτη του και το τεχνικό προβληματισμό του και άλλο κάνω ένα κουτί που τελειώνει σε πλώρη και πρύμνη και το ζωγραφίζω να μοιάζει με τουριστικό σκάφος._
_Ζητώ πάντως συγνώμη για τις ταπεινές μου απόψεις. Υπόσχομαι να μην ξανά ανακατευτώ_
_papamarios_

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το forum εξ ορισμού είναι χώρος για να ανταλλάσσονται απόψεις. Κάθε άποψη είναι σεβαστή και ο nautikos είπε την άποψή του και δεν νομίζω ότι προσπάθησε να θίξει κανένα. Οι απόψεις των ανθρώπων διαφέρουν και για αυτό συζητάμε αν συμφωνούσαν όλοι δεν θα υπήρχε λόγος για αυτό.
Ας υποστηρίζει καθένας την άποψή του μες επιχειρήματα και ας σέβεται τις απόψεις των άλλων.

----------


## papamarios

Δεν είπα ότι δεν είναι σεβαστή η κάθε άποψη, απλά αντιθέτως έδωσα και λύσεις για οικονομικές κατασκευές. Συμφωνώ για τον ορισμό του forumαλλά δεν μπορούμε να αλλάζουμε την ορολογία των λέξεων όπως μας βολεύει. ¶λλο ‘’μοντέλο’’ και άλλο ‘’μακέτα’’. Απλά προσπάθησα να εξηγήσω ότι άλλη έννοια της λέξης ‘’μακέτα’’  και άλλη η έννοια της λέξης ‘’μοντέλο’’. ¶πλά δεν έπρεπε να απαντήσω και κακώς ανακατεύτηκα και ξανά ζητάω συγνώμη. Ο καθένας μπορεί να νομίζει, να ερμηνεύει και να πιστεύει ότι θέλει και όπως το θέλει.
Ευχαριστώ για την φιλοξενία πάντως
Papamarios

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Φιλε Nautikos, μήπως μπορείς να μου πείς που βρήκες το μοντέλο απο χαρτόνι της Αριάδνης????? :Confused:  :Wink:

----------


## nautikos

Τα λινκ απο οπου βρηκα το χαρτινο μοντελο του Αριαδνη (προ μετασκευης) φαινεται σε προηγουμενο μου ποστ.

----------


## Arthur

> Ο μοντελισμος δεν εξαρταται φιλε μου απο το υλικο που θα χρησιμοποιησεις... Δεν ειναι ειναι δυνατο να θεωρεις τον εαυτο σου μοντελιστη και να εκφραζεσαι ετσι για αλλου ειδους κατασκευες. Μοντελισμος θεωρειται οποιδηποτε προσπαθεια για αναπαρασταση ενος αντικειμενου σε μικροτερη κλιμακα απο την πραγματικη.


Φίλε *nautikos* συμφωνώ μαζί σου και δεν γνωρίζω αν έχεις και ο ίδιος εμπειρία μοντελισμού με ξύλο.
Θα μου επιτρέψεις όμως καλοπροαίρετα να γράψω την άποψη μου δικαιολογώντας, χωρίς πρόθεση, ίσως και την άποψη του *papammarios*…
Εγώ καταγίνομαι με το ξύλινο μοντέλο και με την τεχνική «εξ αρχής» (scratch). Κατασκευάζω όμως και πλαστικά αλλά κυρίως ξύλινα μοντέλα εμπορίου. 
Το συναίσθημα όταν ασχολούμαι με ξύλινο μοντέλο εμπορίου και έχοντας την εμπειρία του «εξ αρχής» είναι με μια λέξη πλήξη…
Έχω την αίσθηση ότι βάζω σε δοκιμασία τα νεύρα μου…Αυτό που μου μένει είναι όχι ότι «κτίζω» ένα μοντέλο αλλά ότι κόβω μικρά κομματάκια ξύλου για να καλύψω τις έτοιμες επιφάνειες του τις οποίες στην συνέχεια θα συνθέσω….
Με το πλαστικό μοντέλο έχω πάλι την αίσθηση ότι το αποτέλεσμα θα εξαρτηθεί όχι απο την ικανότητα μου στο κτίσιμο σκαριών αλλά απο το πόσο καλός-ικανός είμαι στις χρωματικές επιλογές μου για να κάνω το μοντέλο να μην δείχνει πλαστικό..
Βέβαια το αποτέλεσμα και στις δύο περιπτώσεις τις περισσότερες φορές και ανάλογα τον μοντελιστή, είναι εντυπωσιακό και γι’ αυτό και ο χαρακτηρισμός «καλλιτέχνες» του papammarios και όντως υπάρχουν καλιτέχνες σε αυτές τις επιλογές...
Με το χάρτινο μοντέλο δεν έχω εμπειρία.Γνωρίζω όμως ότι και εκεί υπάρχουν καλιτέχνες.
Προσωπικά όμως με τις παραπάνω επιλογές δεν νοιώθω καμία ευχαρίστηση. 
Προτιμώ με το ξύλο να «μετρώ δύο φορές και να κόβω μία» και την σκλήθρα στο δάκτυλο….:-D

----------


## Arthur

Και βέβαια τα παρακάτω μοντέλα από το MSW.com το πιστεύετε ή όχι είναι εξ’ ολοκλήρου χάρτινα.:!:

----------


## nautikos

Αγαπητε _Arthur_ συμφωνω απολυτα μαζι σου. Σιγουρα το ξυλο απαιτει μεγαλυτερη μαστορια και πατεντα για να γινει, καθως επισης συχνα επιφερει και καλυτερο αποτελεσμα. Ομως ειναι αλλο να λεει καποιος (οπως πχ εσυ) οτι προτιμω το ξυλο και τελειως διαφορετικη θεση ''οτι δεν εχει σχεση με ξυλο, δεν ειναι μοντελισμος κτλ" (βλ. _papammarios_). Εγω σε αυτο το τελευταιο διαφωνω και μαλιστα καθετα και το θεωρω προσβλητικο για ολους αυτους που απο μερακι ασχολουνται με την κατασκευη μοντελων ειτε χαρτινων, ειτε πλαστικων.

Και εχω αυτη τη γνωμη, εχοντας κατασκευασει περι τα 15 πλαστικα μοντελα πλοιων, 5 χαρτινα και 1 ξυλινο from scratch, οπου και καταλαβα καλα τι παει να πει δουλευω με ξυλο :Wink: . Οχι ομως να αφοριζουμε και τα υπολοιπα υλικα... :Wink:

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Φίλε Nautikos,που μπορώ να βρώ πλαστικό για μοντελισμό???

----------


## Κυριάκος Μαύρος

Χαιρετώ την ομήγυρη, 

Πολύ ωραίο το θέμα σας, το έχω εντοπίσει ψάχνοντας κάποιο θέμα για τηλεκατευθυνόμενα ιστιοφόρα. Δεν έχω εντοπίσει κάτι συγκεκριμένο και είπα να γράψω σε αυτό το θέμα ζητώντας την συμβολή και συμβουλή του όποιου γνώστη. 
Δεν ξέρω αν είναι πολύ «παιδική» η ιδέα του τηλεκατευθυνόμενου και γιαυτό δεν αναφέρθηκε μέχρι στιγμής, αλλά μου φαίνεται σαν ένα καλό πρώτο βήμα για εμάς τους αρχάριους. Πιθανολογώ ότι μπορεί να προσφέρει κάποια υποτυπώδη εμπειρία για τους χειρισμούς ενός ιστιοφόρου, η οποία να είναι χρήσιμη για την πραγματική εμπειρία. Υπάρχει κάποιος που ασχολήθηκε με το συγκεκριμένο χόμπι ώστε να μπορεί να εκφέρει άποψη; Γνωρίζει κανείς κάποιο κατάστημα που να πωλεί τέτοια τηλεκατευθυνόμενα; Υπάρχει κάποιο σχετικό θέμα στο Ναυτιλία (εγώ δεν εντόπισα κάποιο) που να παρέχει σχετικές πληροφορίες ;  

Κ.

----------


## Arthur

Γειά σου Κυριάκο.
Δεν είμαι ειδικός στον Rc μοντελισμό αλλά απο τα λίγα που ξέρω είναι ότι έχεις διαλέξει την πιό δύσκολη (για την Ελλάδα...) έκφραση του...(τον ιστιοπλοϊκό)
Στην χώρα μας και απο αυτά που βλέπω... (ως ολίγον σχετικός) όταν λένε Rc εννοούν μόνο Αεροπλάνα και αυτοκίνητα.:!: :?: 
Στην καλύτερη περίπτωση κανένα "θορυβώδες" μικρό ταχύπλοο σκαφάκι....
Ρίξε μια ματιά (αν δεν το έχεις κάνει) στην παρακάτω λίστα και στα RC καταστήματα και εύχομαι καλή τύχη.
http://dir.forthnet.gr/103-0-gr.html

----------


## papamarios

> Αγαπητε _Arthur_ συμφωνω απολυτα μαζι σου. Σιγουρα το ξυλο απαιτει μεγαλυτερη μαστορια και πατεντα για να γινει, καθως επισης συχνα επιφερει και καλυτερο αποτελεσμα. Ομως ειναι αλλο να λεει καποιος (οπως πχ εσυ) οτι προτιμω το ξυλο και τελειως διαφορετικη θεση ''οτι δεν εχει σχεση με ξυλο, δεν ειναι μοντελισμος κτλ" (βλ. _papammarios_). Εγω σε αυτο το τελευταιο διαφωνω και μαλιστα καθετα και το θεωρω προσβλητικο για ολους αυτους που απο μερακι ασχολουνται με την κατασκευη μοντελων ειτε χαρτινων, ειτε πλαστικων.
> 
> Και εχω αυτη τη γνωμη, εχοντας κατασκευασει περι τα 15 πλαστικα μοντελα πλοιων, 5 χαρτινα και 1 ξυλινο from scratch, οπου και καταλαβα καλα τι παει να πει δουλευω με ξυλο. Οχι ομως να αφοριζουμε και τα υπολοιπα υλικα...


Φιλε naftikos

Κάνοντας βόλτα στο forum, έπεσα πάνω στα μηνύματα σας, το δικό σου και του Arthur. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι τα γραφόμενα μου έχουν παρεξηγηθεί. Αυτό που προσπάθησα να εξηγήσω ήταν ότι άλλο φτιάχνω ένα μοντέλο με προδιαγραφές και κλίμακα, άλλο φτιάχνω μακέτα. Δεν είπα για το αποτέλεσμα, την ορολογία της λέξης προσπάθησα να αποδώσω. 
Ο μακετίστας δεν είναι μοντελιστής χωρίς αυτό να μειώνει την τέχνη του. Οι αρχιτέκτονες που κάνουν τις κατασκευές τους πρώτα με χαρτόνι, κάνουν μακέτα και πιστέψτε με δεν είναι εύκολη τέχνη. Εκεί ακριβώς είπα ότι ο αρχιτέκτονας, ο διακοσμητής, δεν μπορείς να τους αποκαλέσεις μοντελιστές, είναι μακετίστες χωρίς αυτό να μειώνει ούτε την τέχνη τους αλλά ούτε την επιδεξιότητα. Απλά είναι θέμα ορολογίας και μάλιστα είχα πει ότι για τους πλαστικομεντελιστές λένε ότι ο πλαστικομοντελιστής είναι καλλιτέχνης, αποδίδει με χρώμα και πινέλο ακριβείς λεπτομέρειες και πολλές φορές δεν καταλαβαίνεις αν είναι πλαστικό ή ξύλο εάν δεν δουλέψει η αφή και για τους μοντελιστές ‘’ξυλάδες’’ ότι πρέπει να είναι ‘’μάστορας’’ για να αποδώσει ένα μοντέλο σε κλίμακα. 
Ξεκαθαρίζοντας την θέση μου, ξανά τονίζω ‘’εγώ αναφέρθηκα στην ορολογία της λέξης χωρίς να θέλω να μειώσω την ικανότητα κανενός’’ 
¶πλα για εμένα η χρήση μια σωστά λέξης δίνει μεγάλο αποτέλεσμα στην έννοια αυτού που περιγράφει κάποιος. Μοντελιστής λέγεται και αυτός που από ένα σχέδιο βγάζει πατρόν για να ραφτεί ένα ρούχο, είτε αρσενικό, είτε θηλυκό.  (βλέπε σχεδιαστές μόδας) Μακετίστας είναι αυτός που ένας αρχιτέκτονας του δίνει την πρόσοψη ή την γενική κάτοψη αυτού που έχει αποτυπώσει στο χαρτί (σχέδιο) να το υλοποιήσει σε κλίμακα (δες μακέτα Ρίο – Αντίρριο) Στα ναυπηγία, υπάρχει τμήμα μοντελιστών που το μόνο το οποίο κάνουν είναι να παραδίνουν στο πελάτη εφοπλιστή το αντίστοιχο καράβι που παράγγειλε με όλες τις λεπτομέρειες σε λειτουργικότητα (υπάρχου σε ναυτιλιακές εταιρίες μοντέλα σε γυάλες). Αυτά προσπάθησα να ξεκαθαρίσω και βρέθηκα κατηγορούμενος. Σε πάρα πολλά πράγματα δεν έχουμε δικιά μας τεχνική ορολογία και έχουμε πάρει από ξένη τεχνική ορολογία λέξεις και τις έχουμε προσαρμόσει στα ελληνικά, για παράδειγμα ο μπόσης = λοστρόμος από το boss, το τζόβενο είναι ο δόκιμος – μαθητευόμενος ναύτης, από το λατινικό – ιταλικό τζόβενο που είναι νεαρός. Όλα αυτά είναι λέξεις της καθημερινότητας αλλά υιοθετημένες από τους παλιούς καραβοκύρηδες και ναυτικούς που δούλεψαν σε ξένα ‘’τσούρμα’’ και αναγκαστικά υιοθέτησαν την ορολογία τους και την έφεραν και σε εμάς. 
Ελπίζω να έχω ξεκαθαρίσει την θέση μου και να αποκαταστήσω την παρεξήγηση.
Ευχαριστώ και αν έθιξα κανέναν, ζητώ συγνώμη.
papamarios

----------


## papamarios

> Χαιρετώ την ομήγυρη, 
> 
> Πολύ ωραίο το θέμα σας, το έχω εντοπίσει ψάχνοντας κάποιο θέμα για τηλεκατευθυνόμενα ιστιοφόρα. Δεν έχω εντοπίσει κάτι συγκεκριμένο και είπα να γράψω σε αυτό το θέμα ζητώντας την συμβολή και συμβουλή του όποιου γνώστη. 
> Δεν ξέρω αν είναι πολύ «παιδική» η ιδέα του τηλεκατευθυνόμενου και γιαυτό δεν αναφέρθηκε μέχρι στιγμής, αλλά μου φαίνεται σαν ένα καλό πρώτο βήμα για εμάς τους αρχάριους. Πιθανολογώ ότι μπορεί να προσφέρει κάποια υποτυπώδη εμπειρία για τους χειρισμούς ενός ιστιοφόρου, η οποία να είναι χρήσιμη για την πραγματική εμπειρία. Υπάρχει κάποιος που ασχολήθηκε με το συγκεκριμένο χόμπι ώστε να μπορεί να εκφέρει άποψη; Γνωρίζει κανείς κάποιο κατάστημα που να πωλεί τέτοια τηλεκατευθυνόμενα; Υπάρχει κάποιο σχετικό θέμα στο Ναυτιλία (εγώ δεν εντόπισα κάποιο) που να παρέχει σχετικές πληροφορίες ; 
> 
> Κ.


Φίλε Κυριάκος Μαύρος

Περιδιαβαίνοντας στο forum, έπεσα στο μήνυμα σου για τηλεκατευθυνόμενα ιστιοφόρα.
Θυμήθηκα ότι είχα διαβάσει για ένα κανονικό πλεύσιμο ιστιοφόρο με αυτόματο τηλεκατευθυνόμενα ιστία. Μπορεί να υπάρχει και μέχρι σήμερα. Το είχαν κατασκευάσει οι Ιάπωνες, το ταξίδευσαν αλλά δεν τους έκατσε μια και ο αέρας και η θάλασσα δεν χαρίζουν…. Από ότι θυμάμαι, τα πανιά τα έλεγχε Η/Υπολογιστής για να μην χάνουν τις ευκαιρίες των ανέμων και να μην χάνουν ταχύτητα. Δεν τους έκατσε όπως λέω και δεν ακούστηκε κάτι πέρα από αυτό. Μάλιστα θυμάμαι ότι τα πανιά ήταν από λεπτές μεταλλικές επιφάνειες.
Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα ως προς την φιλοσοφία της κατασκευής. Σκέφτηκες πόσους servomotorsθα χρειαστείς για κίνηση των πανιών;;; για σκέψου.
Φιλικότατα

----------


## polykas

Ας δούμε τα πλοία και σε μοντέλα..... :Very Happy: 






ariadni.jpg








bs 2.jpg

----------


## polykas

¶λλα δύο μοντελάκια..............:cry::cry:







a (130).jpg








a (140).jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Παρα πολυ καλα !!! Και ωραιο θεμα. Μπραβο Polykas. Μηπως γινεται να μεταφερθουν η να αντιγραφουν εδω και τα αλλα μοντελακια πλοιων που υπαρχουν διασπαρτα στο Forum ; Καπου θυμαμε ενα μοντελο που ειχε ανεβασει ο Αποστολος νομιζω του Nils Holgersson (του Θεοφιλου οχι του αλλου με τον Μαρτιν... )

----------


## Leo

Συνφωνώ με το φίλο rocinanate ότι έιναι ωραίο θέμα και ευχαριστούμε φίλε polykas για την ιδέα να ανοίξεις ένα τέτοιο θέμα. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι μας έπιασες απροετοίμαστους αλλά όλο κάτι θα βρούμε να το υποστηρίξουμε  :Very Happy: .

----------


## nautikos

Στο *Ναυτικο Μουσειο Κρητης* στα _Χανια_, υπαρχει ενα αρκετα ομορφο μοντελακι του *Καντια/Ρεθυμνο*. Το μοντελο εχει κατασκευαστει συμφωνα με την αρχικη μορφη του πλοιου (πριν τη μετασκευη για το ''κλεισιμο'' της πρυμνης. Μαλιστα στο κεντρο του πλοιου υπαρχει τομη ωστε να φαινεται το γκαραζ και το μηχανοστασιο του!

----------


## nautikos

Το mega yacht του _Νιαρχου_, το περιφημο *Ατλαντις*.

atlantis.jpg

----------


## konigi

Φίλε ναυτικέ σου υπόσχομαι το πολύ αύριο το βράδυ να έχεις το μοντελάκι που θές...

----------


## nautikos

> Φίλε ναυτικέ σου υπόσχομαι το πολύ αύριο το βράδυ να έχεις το μοντελάκι που θές...


Μπορεις να γινεις πιο συγκεκριμενος γιατι δεν το επιασα. Ποιο μοντελακι θελω... :Confused:

----------


## parianos

Περιμενετε να δειτε τα δικα μου που εχω στο σπιτι μου και θα τα φωτογραφισω και μετα θα τα ανεβασω εδω, εχω 9 μοντελακια...απλως θα περιμενετε.....

----------


## agnostos

Πιστευω οτι θεμα θα πρεπει να γινει subforum του "Πλοια" καθότι αυτή η κατηγορία μπορεί να περιλαμβάνει μοντέλα οχι μονο επιβατηγων αλλα και της ποντοπορου,ταχυπλοα(πχ jetferry1),φρεγάτες κ.α :Cool:

----------


## Leo

Όποιος επιθυμεί να ανεβάζει φωτογραφίες όποιας δήποτε κατηγορίας να το κανει εδώ. Αν μεταφρεθεί θα μεταφερθεί ολόκληρο άρα δεν έχουμε πρόβλημα. Παίξτε μπάλα ...  :Wink:

----------


## polykas

Ωραίος ο *Leo.....*  :Wink:

----------


## polykas

AΛΚΜΙΝΙ Α.





ALKMINI A..jpg

----------


## nautikos

Παμε λοιπον να δουμε ενα και ποντοπορο πλοιο. Προκειται για το δεξαμενοπλοιο *ESSO Glascow*, το οποιο ανηκει στην ιστορικη γενια των _T-2 tankers_. Αρκετα απο αυτα, μετα το περας του _ΒΠΠ,_ διαχειριζοταν απο Ελληνες εφοπλιστες και πληρωματα.

esso glascow.jpg

----------


## polykas

*Aπολλωνάρα............* :Very Happy: 





a (111).jpg

----------


## gvaggelas

Europa Palace, από τα Ποσειδώνια.

IMG_0596.jpg

----------


## gvaggelas

Cruise Roma

IMG_0601.jpg

IMG_0602.jpg

IMG_0604.jpg

IMG_0605.jpg

----------


## gvaggelas

Και ορισμένα της ποντοπόρου και special vessels...

IMG_0581.jpg

IMG_0582.jpg

IMG_0587.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Που βρηκες την Αλκμηνη??? Μπορει να μην την ειδαμε ποτε ετσι σταληθεια, αλλα την βλεπουμε σε μοντελο!! Πολυ καλο! Oσο για τον Απολλωνα.... Ασχολιαστο!!!

----------


## JASON12345

Φοβερά όλα!!Φοβερό και το thread

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αλλος ενας απολλωνας,απο του 4 που εχω φτιαξει σε κλιμακα 1\200

apollon.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Να και η ρομιλντα που ανεβηκε στο τραπεζι το 2004 μηκος μοντελου 130εκ

a-ferries-romilda.jpg

----------


## nautikos

> Που βρηκες την Αλκμηνη??? Μπορει να μην την ειδαμε ποτε ετσι σταληθεια, αλλα την βλεπουμε σε μοντελο!! Πολυ καλο! Oσο για τον Απολλωνα.... Ασχολιαστο!!!


Η *Αλκμηνη A* βρισκοταν στο περιπτερο της _GA Ferries_ στο _Τουριστικο Πανοραμα_, μαζι με το μοντελο του *Jetferry I*.

Ο *Απολλωνας* που μας παρουσιασες _polykas_ ειναι απο χαρτονι? Γιατι φαινεται να εχει αρκετο buckling (παραμορφωση) στην πλευρικη του επιφανεια. Κατα τα αλλα ειναι ωραιο μοντελακι με αρκετες λεπτομερειες. Αυτο το μοντελο αληθεια που βρισκεται (πχ μουσειο, εκθεση, πρακτορειο, ιδιωτης κτλ)?

----------


## kingminos

Υπάρχει κατάστημα που να πουλάει μοντελάκια πλοίων;Οπώς του Λατό,ελ γκρέκο,λευκά όρι.

----------


## parianos

Ο Τιτανικος (78 εκ.)...

TITANIKOS.jpg

----------


## parianos

Το Εξπρες Απολλων (φτιαγμενο απο ξυλο)....

o Appolwnas.jpg

----------


## parianos

Το QUEEN MARY.....

QUEEN MARY (1).jpg

QUEEN MARY (2).jpg

----------


## parianos

Το QUEEN MARY 2 (87 εκ.)....

QUEEN MARY 2 (1).jpg

QUEEN MARY 2 (2).jpg

----------


## parianos

Το QUEEN ELIZABETH.....

QUEEN ELIZABETH.jpg

----------


## parianos

Το QUEEN ELIZABETH 2....

QUEEN ELIZABETH 2.jpg

----------


## parianos

Το αξεχαστο CALYPSO του Κουστω....

CALYPSO.jpg

----------


## parianos

Το CANBERRA....

CANBERRA.jpg

----------


## parianos

Το γιαπωνεζικο SUN FLOWER 8....

SUN FLOWER 8 (1).jpg

SUN FLOWER 8 (2).jpg

----------


## polykas

Nαυτικέ το μοντελάκι του Απόλλωνα όντως είναι από χαρτόνι,όπως και του Λητώ που ακολουθεί.Είναι από ιδιώτη ο οποίος ήταν κεντρικός πράκτορας για πολλά χρόνια επί Νομικού.





5 (14).JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

To μοντελο του λητω το εχει κατασκευασει ο Γ. Κωβαιος απο χαρτονι το 1995.Σας βαζω μια φωτο απο το παλιο κυδων της ανεκ που ειχα φτιαξει βαση σχεδιων το 2003

chidon.jpg

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Που μπορώ να βρω την κλίμακα για το μοντέλο του ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ της HSW?

----------


## nautikos

Μοντελο του δανεζικου φερυ *Absalon*, μετεπειτα *Αγ Γεωργιος* του _Βεντουρη_, με το οποιο εκανε τα πρωτα του βηματα στην ακτοπλοια μας.

abs.jpg

----------


## Leo

Ναυτικέ εννοείς αυτό με την μακριά πλώρη (του ενίοτε αποκαλούμενου ξιφία)? Έτσι άκοθσα φίλουσ Κιμωλίάτες να το λένε. Η π΄ρυμη του μου λέι αυτό, σωστά κατάλαβα?

----------


## nautikos

Πολυ σωστα Leo, προκειται για τον ιστορικο _ξιφια_ που αλλαξε τα δεδομενα στη συγκοινωνια των Δυτ. Κυκλαδων!

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

To μοντελακι που φαινεται ενα κομματι του, ειναι το DANMARK (1968 ) των DSB?

----------


## nautikos

> To μοντελακι που φαινεται ενα κομματι του, ειναι το DANMARK (1968 ) των DSB?


Ακριβως οπως το ειπες ειναι :Wink: . Τα μοντελα αυτα βρισκονται στο μουσειο των _DSB_ στο _Odense_ της Δανιας.

----------


## nautikos

Το μοντελο του *Ausonia* της _Adriatica_. Τα ιταλικα ναυπηγεια εβγαζαν τα χρονια εκεινα πολυ ομορφα κομματια.

ausonia.jpg

----------


## kingminos

Κάπου στο κέντρο της Αθήνας υπάρχει ένα μοντελάκι Ελ.βενιζέλος.

----------


## nautikos

Μινιατουρα του αγαπημενου μας *Chartres* η αλλιως *Εξπρες Σαντορινη*.

----------


## JASON12345

> Κάπου στο κέντρο της Αθήνας υπάρχει ένα μοντελάκι Ελ.βενιζέλος.


Ναι,το έχω πετύχει και γω.Επίσης και του Μπλουσταρ 2!! και νομίζω ενός σούπερ φαστ!

----------


## nautikos

Περασμενα μεγαλεια της ελληνικης ωκεανοπορου ναυτιλιας.

221.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μια και ο φιλος ναυτικος εβαλε τους παλιους θρυλους των θαλασσων ασ βαλω και εγω το μοντελο του βασιλισσα αννα μαρια ποπυ εχα φτιαξει απο το μηδεν με φυλλο πλαστικου οι σωστικες λεμβοι ειναι δωρεα απο ενα κατεστραμενο μοντελο λαινερ

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Tι μου κανετε τωρα με αυτα τα αγαπημενα καραβια βραδυνιατικο!! Πρεπει να παω και για υπνο!!

----------


## panthiras1

> kingminos: Κάπου στο κέντρο της Αθήνας υπάρχει ένα μοντελάκι Ελ.βενιζέλος.


Στα γραφεία της ΑΝΕΚ, στην Αθήνα.

----------


## polykas

Oι φωτό αφιερώνονται στον *BEN BRUCE*......:|

*Ανθή Μαρίνα*.



a--.jpg
















a-m--.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

o οποιος εχει κατασκευασει κιολας αυτα τα μοντελα για να μην ξεχναμε τον δημιουργο!οριστε και η φωτο μολις βγηκε απο τη γυαρδα!

anthi-marina.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

και δυο μοντελακια ,που βρισκονται ,στα νεα γραφεια της Η*ellenic Seaways* ,στο Πειραια
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 8897

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 8898

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Φοβερά!!! :Razz:

----------


## Thanasis89

Μερικά μοντέλα πλοίων. Ένα παλαιό φορτηγό. Ένα bulk carrier (νομίζω) της Marmaras Navigation και ένα container ship της Cosco. Φωτογραφημένα στην ΑΕΝ Κύμης την Παρασκευή.

----------


## Κυριάκος Μαύρος

Φίλε papammarios σε χαιρετώ,
αυτό που έχω υπόψη μου εγώ είναι ένα ιστιοφόρο σκάφος, με μήκος ένα μέτρο, του οποίου την πλεύση να ελέγχεις με τηλεχειριστήριο. Από ότι αντιλαμβάνομαι, στο εξωτερικό είναι ένα αρκετά γνωστό (αν όχι διαδεμένο) χόμπυ. Γίνονται μάλιστα αγώνες ταχύτητας με τέτοια σκάφη.
Όσον αφορά για τα servos που χρειάζονται για την πλεύση, από ότι διαβάζω, είναι μόνο δύο. Μην με ρωτήσεις πως ακριβώς γίνεται αυτό, αλλά (από ότι φαίνεται) τα πανιά ελέγχονται από μόνο ένα servo και το δεύτερο χρειάζεται για το τιμόνι. 
Τώρα, πόσο χρήσιμο είναι αυτό το χόμπυ στην προσπάθεια να μάθεις περί ιστιοπλοΐας δεν ξέρω, αλλά διαβάζω θετικά πράγματα. Θα παραθέσω τι γράφει στην ιστοσελίδα του ο 'Chicago RC Model Yacht Club':



> If you've been thinking about learning to sail, radio controlled sailboats will allow you to learn the rules of sailboat racing, as well as the ability to control a model sailboat. Many "big boat" sailors enjoy radio control racing as a way to practice tactics in the off season.

----------


## papamarios

Φίλε μου Κυριάκο Μαύρος, 
σε ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια σου αλλά, απογοητεύθηκα τόσο πολύ από όλους τους ομίλους,  ιστιοπλοϊκούς και απλούς που ακύρωσα την αγορά της βάρκας με πανί και θα πάρω με μηχανή μόνο. Βλέπεις δεν είμαι νεαρός να επενδύσουν πάνω μου για να κονομήσουν όταν θα με έχουν ανάγκη. Σε ευχαριστώ και πάλι για την βοήθεια σου, προθυμία σου αλλά και για τον χρόνο σου

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Δειτε τα μοντελα του bolero και του the azur που ειχα φτιαξει το 1997!
festival.jpg

----------


## heraklion

Το ένα μοντελακι βλέπω ότι το στίρηξες πάνω στα κάγγςλα του μπαλκονιού σου. Αν έπεφτε κάτω......

----------


## marsant

> Δειτε τα μοντελα του bolero και του the azur που ειχα φτιαξει το 1997!


 
Φιλε BEN BRUCE τα μοντελακια σου πολυ ωραια.Απο χαρτονι ειναι?

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Να ρωτησω κατι αλλο: Τι μεγεθος εχουν? Τα βλεπω λεπτομερεστατα!! Ευγε!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ειναι σε κλιμακα 1\200, αλλα σας βαζω να δειτε και ενα νησσος μυκονος που εφτιαξα πριν 20 μερες και εχει μηκος 1,25.

----------


## sylver23

> Δειτε τα μοντελα του bolero και του the azur που ειχα φτιαξει το 1997!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 9626


καραβια βγηκαν στην στερια :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## JASON12345

Φίλε,φοβερά τα μοντέλα σου:shock: :Wink:

----------


## agnostos

> Ειναι σε κλιμακα 1\200, αλλα σας βαζω να δειτε και ενα νησσος μυκονος που εφτιαξα πριν 20 μερες και εχει μηκος 1,25.


Να κανω μια ερωτησουλα??? Πως ρε γα.....το τα φτιαχνεις αυτα??
Τι υλικα χρησιμοποιεις
και ειδικα στην γαστρα?????
 :Confused:  τελικα βγηκαν παραπανω :Very Happy: 

ΥΓ ποσο καιρο περνουν και που βρισκεις σχεδια?

----------


## Νaval22

Αν είσαι επαγγελματίας τα φτιάχνεις!!!

----------


## kastro

> και δυο μοντελακια ,που βρισκονται ,στα νεα γραφεια της Η*ellenic Seaways* ,στο Πειραια
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 8897
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 8898


Το μοντελάκι του Αριάδνη το έχουνε πάρει απο την θέση που βρίσκεται στην φωτογραφία και το έχουνε κρύψει κάπου κοίταξα μέσα στο πρακτορείο και δεν το είδα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Οπιστε και το μαρινα που κολυμπαει σε μια λιγο σουρεαλιστικη Θαλασσα!το μοντελο ειναι σε κλιμακα 1\100 και το εφτιαξα το 1998

5.jpg

----------


## Markos

Πολυ ωραιο! Μπραβο

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Οπιστε και το μαρινα που κολυμπαει σε μια λιγο σουρεαλιστικη Θαλασσα!το μοντελο ειναι σε κλιμακα 1\100 και το εφτιαξα το 1998
> 
> 5.jpg


 
Φίλε Ben Bruse σε ευχαριστούμε τα υπέροχα μοντελάκια που μοιράζεσε μαζί μας.

----------


## agnostos

> Αν είσαι επαγγελματίας τα φτιάχνεις!!!


Προφανως δεν ειμαι γι αυτο ρωταω!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## kapas

παιδια υπαρχει πουθενα κανενα μοντελο του λισσος??? θα ηθελα να δω φωτο.... θα ηθελα να φτιαξω ενα αλλα δεν ξερω ουτε τι υλικα χρησιμοποιω ουτε τπτ, τελειως σκραπας!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eδω ενα σουπερ απλο και οικονομικο μοντελο του λισσος που κατασκευαστηκε ετσι για καποιο λογο, το ψευτικο φουγαρο ειναι ψηλοπ γιατι ετσι ζητηθηκε!


models (209).jpg

----------


## agnostos

> παιδια υπαρχει πουθενα κανενα μοντελο του λισσος??? θα ηθελα να δω φωτο.... θα ηθελα να φτιαξω ενα αλλα δεν ξερω ουτε τι υλικα χρησιμοποιω ουτε τπτ, τελειως σκραπας!


 
Πλακα μου κανεις?!?!?! Στην ιδια φαση βρισκομαι και εγω.... :Wink: 
μονο που δεν εχω καλα σχεδια... :Sad: 


υγ. καπου ειδα μια κατασκευη απο το lissos! :Very Happy:  μηπως υπαρχουν τπτ σχεδια???

----------


## kapas

> Πλακα μου κανεις?!?!?! Στην ιδια φαση βρισκομαι και εγω....
> μονο που δεν εχω καλα σχεδια...
> 
> 
> υγ. καπου ειδα μια κατασκευη απο το lissos! μηπως υπαρχουν τπτ σχεδια???


 
εχω εδω κατι σχεδια.... ελπιζω να σε βοηθησουν αν και δεν νομιζω να ειναι καλα. ψαχνω κατι καλυτερο! αν στο μελλον βρεις κατι θα σε παρακαλουσα αν θες να μου το στειλεις.....λισσος ειναι αυτο!!!

----------


## Νaval22

ελα ρε παιδιά πως να δουλέψετε με αυτά τα σχέδια προσπαθείστε να βρείτε το lines plan

----------


## kapas

> ελα ρε παιδιά πως να δουλέψετε με αυτά τα σχέδια προσπαθείστε να βρείτε το lines plan


 
τι ακριβως ειναι αυτο??? και πως 8α το βρω????

----------


## nautikos

> τι ακριβως ειναι αυτο??? και πως 8α το βρω????


Το _σχεδιο γραμμων_ (_Lines plan_) ειναι με απλα λογια ενα σχεδιο που αναπαριστα τη μορφη της γαστρας ενος πλοιου στο χαρτι. Αυτο θα σε βοηθησει να κανεις σωστο το σουλουπι της γαστρας μονο. 

Τωρα το να το βρεις ειναι αρκετα δυσκολο, πολυ πιθανο να μην το εχουν ουτε στο καραβι μετα απο τοσα χρονια (δεν ειναι κατι που το χρησιμοποιουν συχνα...). Σε πρωτη φαση ψαξε για ενα _σχεδιο γενικης διαταξης_ που ειναι χρησιμοτερο.

----------


## Νaval22

Σωστα η γενικη διαταξη σε βοηθαει πολυ στις υπερκατασκευες αλλα δυσκολο να πετυχεις τη γαστρα απο αυτη

----------


## jumpman

Θα ήθελα και εγώ να μάθω από τι υλικό κατασκευάζονται αυτά τα μοντελάκια.Ενδιαφέρομαι και εγώ να φτιάξω κάποια πλοία αλλά δεν κσέρω που θα βρώ σχέδια και όλα τα άλλα.Ασχολούμαι με τον μοντελισμό αλλά φτιάχνω κυρίως μαχητικά αεροπλάνα.Έχω φτιάξει και ένα πλοίο.Σε όσα καταστήματα μοντελισμού έχω πάει έχω δεί να πουλούν και μοντελάκια πλοίων, αλλά πουθενά δεν έχω βρεί μοντελάκια πλοίων της ακτοπλοϊας μας.

----------


## esperos

Στέφανε  μπορείς  και  από  το  σχέδιο  Γενικής  Διάταξης  να  βγάλεις  ένα  σχέδιο  Γραμμών.  Πάρα  πολλοί  μοντελιστές  έχουν  φτιάξει  ωραιότατα  μοντέλα  από  ένα  τέτοιο  σχέδιο.  Θέλει  βέβαια  λίγο  δουλειά  παραπάνω  αλλά  αν  κάποιος  νοιώθει  πραγματική  αγάπη  να  φτιάξει  το  μοντέλο,  θα  το  πετύχει.

----------


## nautikos

> Σε όσα καταστήματα μοντελισμού έχω πάει έχω δεί να πουλούν και μοντελάκια πλοίων, αλλά πουθενά δεν έχω βρεί μοντελάκια πλοίων της ακτοπλοϊας μας.


Ουτε και θα βρεις πουθενα ετοιμα κιτ ''δικων μας'' ποσταλιων. Και γενικοτερα δυσκολα βρισκεις μοντελα Εγ/Ογ πλοιων. Θυμαμαι καποτε κυκλοφορουσε το* Finnjet* και *Sun Flower*.

----------


## agnostos

> Θα ήθελα και εγώ να μάθω από τι υλικό κατασκευάζονται αυτά τα μοντελάκια.Ενδιαφέρομαι και εγώ να φτιάξω κάποια πλοία αλλά δεν κσέρω που θα βρώ σχέδια και όλα τα άλλα.Ασχολούμαι με τον μοντελισμό αλλά φτιάχνω κυρίως μαχητικά αεροπλάνα.Έχω φτιάξει και ένα πλοίο.Σε όσα καταστήματα μοντελισμού έχω πάει έχω δεί να πουλούν και μοντελάκια πλοίων, αλλά πουθενά δεν έχω βρεί μοντελάκια πλοίων της ακτοπλοϊας μας.


Αν ενδιαφερεσαι για πλοια της ακτοπλοιας μας θα πρεπει να στραφεις καθαρα στο scratchbuilding(ιδιοκατασκευη) Βεβαια χρειαζεται μια εμπειρια πανω στον μοντελισμο για να εχεις ικανοποιητικα αποτελεσματα...
Υλικα που μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις ειναι φυλλο πλαστικου και πολυεστερα για την γαστρα ακομα μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις και φυλλα χαλκου για μεγαλυτερη ακριβεια κ λεπτομερεια αλλα θελει περισσοτερη εμπειρια κ δεξιοτεχνια...
Τωρα το θεμα των σχεδιων ειναι πονεμενη ιστορια...

----------


## agnostos

> Στέφανε μπορείς και από το σχέδιο Γενικής Διάταξης να βγάλεις ένα σχέδιο Γραμμών. Πάρα πολλοί μοντελιστές έχουν φτιάξει ωραιότατα μοντέλα από ένα τέτοιο σχέδιο. Θέλει βέβαια λίγο δουλειά παραπάνω αλλά αν κάποιος νοιώθει πραγματική αγάπη να φτιάξει το μοντέλο, θα το πετύχει.


Εγω εχω ενα general plan αλλα ειναι μεχρι το deck του γκαραζ (υδατογραμμη)...
Αρα για την γαστρα δεν βοηθαει :Sad: ...

----------


## esperos

Φίλε  Agnoste,  γιατί  τον  πας  τον  άνθρωπο  στα  βαθιά  με  fiberglass  και  μέταλλα  και  δεν  προτείνεις  κοντραπλακέ  και  ξύλο  balsa  που  είναι  πιο  ευκολοδούλευτα  υλικά;

----------


## agnostos

> Φίλε Agnoste, γιατί τον πας τον άνθρωπο στα βαθιά με fiberglass και μέταλλα και δεν προτείνεις κοντραπλακέ και ξύλο balsa που είναι πιο ευκολοδούλευτα υλικά;


Σωστο και αυτο αλλα σαν πρωην πλαστικομοντελιστης δεν ειμαι τοσο υπερ του 3υλου και ειδικα για τα μοντερνα σκαρια...(προσωπικη γνωμη) Ωστοσο αποτελει μια αρκετα καλη λυση,αλλα χρειαζεται να 3ερεις να "δουλευεις" 3υλο....

----------


## Νaval22

Εγώ μια μέθοδο που χρησιμοποίησα για να φτιάξω το μυτιλήνη είναι η εξής
κόβεις του νομείς σε ξύλο μπάλσα σχηματίζοντας το σχήμα της γάστρας μετά συνεχίζεις όλο το πλοίο με χαρτόνι για να το ντύσεις,πάνω στο χαρτόνι περνάς σουρφασερ νίτρου που απλώνεται και στη συνέχεια τρίβεται εύκολα και δίνει μια επιφανεια σαν πλαστικό αφου βαφτεί,στα καταστρώματα στα φουγάρα και λοιπές μικρες υπερκατασκευές βολεύει το φύλλο πλαστικού

----------


## manolis m.

file BEN BRUCE poso sou pire se xrono na ftaikseis to modelaki tou lissos???

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aγαπητο ναιας 2 μοντελο σε κλιμακα 1\200 κατασκευη αυγουστος 1999 μετατραπηκε το 2001 σε εξπρες σαμινα!

----------


## alcaeos

> Aγαπητο ναιας 2 μοντελο σε κλιμακα 1\200 κατασκευη αυγουστος 1999 μετατραπηκε το 2001 σε εξπρες σαμινα!


πολυ καλο το μοντελο σου φιλε

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Aγαπητο ναιας 2 μοντελο σε κλιμακα 1\200 κατασκευη αυγουστος 1999 μετατραπηκε το 2001 σε εξπρες σαμινα!


Μια ερωτηση: Ο βολβος τοσο μεγαλος ηταν και στην πραγματικοτητα? Μου φαινεται λιγο "παραπανω"... Δεν εχω ιδεα πως ηταν απο κατω αυτα τα πλοια!

----------


## Νaval22

Ετσι ήταν,τοποθετήθηκε πολύ αργότερα στην Ελλάδα,γι,αυτό φαίνεται να μη κολλάει και τόσο στο αρχικό σχέδιο,πάντως και πολλά άλλα πλοία έβαλαν παρόμοιους βολβούς την εποχή εκείνη που δεν τέριαζαν στις γραμμές τους απλά μπήκαν για να κερδίσει το πλοίο τα πλεονεκτήματα του βολβού χωρίς κάποια ιδιαίτερη σχεδιαστική φιλοσοφία,το σαμίνα πάντως αν και αδερφάκι νομίζω πως δεν είχε βάλει

----------


## BEN BRUCE

o βολβος ηταν ετσι ακριβως γιατι ηταν προσθηκη στον υπαρχοντα.Εκτος αυτου το μοντελο εχει φτιαχτει βασει σχεδιων, οποτε οταν κανεις τοσο κοπο να το κατασκευασεις δεν αυθερετεις!μπορειτε να δειτε την μετατροπη του ναιας σε σαμινα η οποια εγινε σε 4 μερες μονο!

----------


## esperos

Αγαπητέ  BEN BRUCE,  στα  σχέδια  που  είχες  υποθέτω,  δεν  υπήρχε  το  Σχέδιο  Γραμμών  έτσι;

----------


## BEN BRUCE

To παλιο σχεδιο γραμμων!

----------


## kastro

Μοντελάκι Καζαντζάκης αμετασκεύαστο.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Και δεν το αφηνες ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ.... Καλυτερο φαινοταν!

----------


## agnostos

Φιλε BEN βλεπω εχεις μεγαλη συλλογη! :Wink:  Δικες σου κατασκευες ειναι?? Ξερεις απο τι υλικα ειναι φτιαγμενα??
 :Confused:

----------


## manolis m.

file Miko wraio to modelaki tou NAIAS..alla sa naias tha itan safws kalireto pisteuw..

----------


## scoufgian

το μοντελακι, του HELLENIC SPIRIT ,στα κεντρικα γραφεια της ΑΝΕΚ ,στη Πλατεια Σοφοκλη Βενιζελου ,στα Χανια
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 9949

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αυτο το μοντελο ειναι παρα πολυ καλο+ακριβο και ειναι φτιαγμενο απο καποιο ειδος πηλου που το κανει παρα πολυ βαρυ και ευθαυστο ιδιος στα ανοιγματα.ακομα το μοντελο το απαρτιζουν δυο κομματια, η γαστρα και οι υπερκατασκευες

----------


## Νaval22

Τι είδους πηλός είναι αυτός?να μαθαίνουμε και κάτι για νέα υλικά πάντως θυμάμαι στις τελευταίες εκθέσεις τουρισμού που η ΑΝΕΚ είχε ένα μοντέλο του champion το οποίο είχε σπάσει στο επάνω κομμάτι των υπερκατασκευών προφανώς ήταν τις ίδιας φιλοσοφίας

----------


## polykas

*---IONIAN  KING----*



a (169).jpg








a (173).jpg









a (176).jpg

----------


## manolis m.

to katapelatki sta aristera tou ploiou gernei i mou fenetai ??

----------


## agnostos

> to katapelatki sta aristera tou ploiou gernei i mou fenetai ??


 
SOS Φιλε BEN μηπως εχεις σχεδια απο lissos??? :Wink:

----------


## kapas

> SOS Φιλε BEN μηπως εχεις σχεδια απο lissos???


 
παιδια τα θελω και εγω αν γινεται....

----------


## sylver23

ο ΑΓΑΜΕΜΝΩΝ -ναυαρχιδα του ελληνικου στολου .το πλοιο της μπουμπουλινας
Βρισκεται στο μουσειο-σπιτι της μπουμπουλινας στις σπετσες

(δεν ηξερα σε ποιο thread να τις βαλω ,οποτε ας βοηθησει καποιος διαχειριστης)

----------


## kastro

Και εδώ ένα ωραίο μοντελάκι.

βενιζελος.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Φιλε BEN BRUCE ακόμα περιμένω το TSS APOLLO για να συμπληρώσει το QUEEN ANNA MARIA.

----------


## manolis m.

wraio to modelaki tou EL.VENIZELOS...EINAI AUTO POU EXEI I ANEK STO SYNTAGMA ?

----------


## kastro

> wraio to modelaki tou EL.VENIZELOS...EINAI AUTO POU EXEI I ANEK STO SYNTAGMA ?


Ναι αυτό είναι.

----------


## kapas

> Ναι αυτό είναι.


 

για την ακριβεια βρισκεται στην αμαλιας απενατι απο τις στυλες του ολυμπιου διος...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

για την ακριβεια το ενα απο τα δυο που υπαρχουν,που εινα κατασκευης 1996.Για να δουμε σημερα τι εφτιαξε ο ben bruce που μπορει να ενδειαφερει

elyros.jpg

----------


## mastrovasilis

ε δεν παίζεσαι τελικά είσαι καταπληκτικός. σκετη ζωγραφιά.! μπράβο σου!!! :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Markos

Πανεμορφο! Μπραβο!

----------


## giannisk88

Αψογος φίλε!!Δε μου λες απο τι υλικό το έχεις φτιάξει??

----------


## scoufgian

ο ανθρωπος εδωσε ρεστα.Απιθανο μοντελακι :Wink:

----------


## Kalloni

Ego nomizo oti xanei ligo to montelo Sa steno mou fainetai.

----------


## marsant

Οτι και να πουμε για τα μοντελα σου Ben Bruce ειναι λιγο.Μπραβο!

----------


## ΓιαννηςΤ

> για την ακριβεια το ενα απο τα δυο που υπαρχουν,που εινα κατασκευης 1996.Για να δουμε σημερα τι εφτιαξε ο ben bruce που μπορει να ενδειαφερει


απλα RESPECT

----------


## double

*BEN BRUCE -> Ο τέλειος κατασκευαστής μοντέλων. Εύγε φίλε* *Ben**. Είσαι άψογος*

----------


## kapas

ρε θηριο, ακομα δεν τελειωσε καλα το πλοιο και εσυ εχεις ετοιμο μοντελο?????  εσυ δεν παιζεσαι.... απο ποτε το ετοιμαζες?? φανταζομαι οτι ηθελε πολυ καιρο... πηγενες ταυτοχρονα με την μετασκευη???

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αυτο το εφτιαξα σε 2 μερες την ημερα που εφυγε ο καπτα γιαννης λατστης απο απλα υλικα και σιγουρα με λαθη ετσι!απο δυο φωτο μονο οποτε μιλαμε για τρισδιαστατο αυτογραφο αφιερωμενο στον χρηστη tss queen anna maria

neraida.jpg

----------


## mastrovasilis

μπράβο , μπράβο , μπράβο. είσαι καταπληκτικός... :Wink:

----------


## manolis m.

BEN eisai ola ta lefta !!!!

----------


## Νaval22

> Ego nomizo oti xanei ligo to montelo Sa steno mou fainetai.


Με το μάτι κατάλαβες ότι χάνει?αφού φαίνεται πως η δουλειά έχει γίνει με βάση τα σχέδια του πλοίου

----------


## manolis m.

Kalloni tha simfonisw me ton Steven...auta ta modela kataskuazontai me vasei ta sxedia tou ploiou..isws sou fenetai etsi logw tis gwnias lipsis.

----------


## Markos

Στα γραφεια της Blue Star-Superfast στο Πειραια.

DSC01598.JPG

----------


## Markos

Blue Star 1, στο Πειραια επισης.

DSC01597.JPG

----------


## heraklion

Και ένα αλιευτικό μοντελακι απο το ενυδρείο Κρήτης.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 11298

----------


## Leo

Έχω την εντύπωση φίλε heraklion ότι αυτό το μοντελάκι είναι το γνωστό μας ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ του ΕΛΚΕΘΕ

----------


## BEN BRUCE

υπαρχει ακομα ενα μοντελο του αιγαιο στο εθνικο κεντρο θαλασσιων ερευνων στον αγιο κοσμα οπως ειναι σημερα , μπλε και επιμηκυνμενο

----------


## heraklion

> Έχω την εντύπωση φίλε heraklion ότι αυτό το μοντελάκι είναι το γνωστό μας ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ του ΕΛΚΕΘΕ


Αν το παρατηρήσετε στην πλώρη γράφει ΑΙΓΑΙΟ.

----------


## STRATHGOS

sanpfo.jpg sanpfo

----------


## mastrovasilis

και απο μένα ένα ωραίο μοντελάκι.
IMG_0589.JPG

----------


## STRATHGOS

Kai to diko mou Xiropiito... to onoma tou PANAIA PETRA niologio AYLAKI!! :Very Happy:

----------


## konigi

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,με μεγάλη μου χαρά και ακόμα μεγαλύτερη τιμή σας παρουσιάζω των γενάρχη όλων των πλοίων της ΑΝΕΚ...το θρυλικό ΚΥΔΩΝ!!!το πλοίο που έκανε την διαφορά στις γραμμές της Κρήτης και που άνοιξε νέους ορίζοντες στην Ελληνική Ακτοπλο'ί'α!!Ένα φορτηγό πλοίο Λιμπερτυ που μεταμορφόθηκε σε επιβατηγο οχηματαγογό στο Πέραμα με καταπέλτες για οχήματα και επιβάτες απο τις μπάντες του...

Εικόνα.jpg

Εικόνα001.jpg

Εικόνα009.jpg

----------


## manolis m.

prgmatika thaumasio...makari na to eixame kanei plwto mouseio tis neoteris ellinikis aktoploias

----------


## konigi

Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω που κατέληξε το πλοιο αυτο,αν και νομιζω πως πουλήθηκε για σκραπ...Σαν το σκυλί στ'αμπέλι πήγε...

----------


## manolis m.

gia skrap ap oti kserw einai..alla eixa akusei kapote mia fimi apo stelexos nautiliakis etairias pws kapou diatireitai san plwto ksenodxeio stin india...

----------


## Leo

Τα σχόλια και οι απορίες για το πλοίο στο σχετικό θέμα του Κύδωνα παρακαλώ όχι εδώ.

----------


## ΓιαννηςΤ

το αιγεο πριν βαφτει μπλε

----------


## Νaval22

Ιδού το Σαπφω μόλις το έβγαλα απο το ναυπηγείο μου :Razz: 

ΥΓ πλάκα κάνω εγώ το μυτιλήνη ακόμα το παλεύω

----------


## dimitris

και δυο μικρα μοντελακια απο αυτα που πουλανε μεσα στα καταστημα των πλοιων της Blue Star Ferries!
miniatura.jpg

----------


## nautikos

> και δυο μικρα μοντελακια απο αυτα που πουλανε μεσα στα καταστημα των πλοιων της Blue Star Ferries!


Τι διαστασεις εχουν και ποσο κοστιζουν στο περιπου?

----------


## dimitris

Το μηκος του πλοιου μεσα στην γυαλα που βλεπεις ειναι περιπου 10cm και το πλατος 1,5cm η τιμη τους ηταν περιπου στα 60€ (εμενα μου τα εκαναν δωρο)

----------


## Leo

Θεωρώ ότι είναι τσούχτρα η τιμή και αυτή καθευατή η μακέτα δε είναι και ότι καλύρερο....  Δηλαδή τα μεγαλύτερα που υπάρχουν στα κεντρικά πρακτορεία της Blue Star πόσο κάνουν?

----------


## dimitris

Λεο οντος ειναι αρκετα ακριβο για το μεγεθος τους και δεν ειναι κατι με λεπτομερεια πανω του οπως ειναι αυτα βεβαια που εχουν πολλες εταιρειες στα πρακτορεια τους.
Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος το λεω με καθε επιφυλαξη αλλα νομιζω πως δεν πουλανε τωρα.

----------


## Νaval22

> Δηλαδή τα μεγαλύτερα που υπάρχουν στα κεντρικά πρακτορεία της Blue Star πόσο κάνουν?


ελπίζω να κάθεσαι leo,η τιμή των μεγάλων που έχουν στα πρακτορεία μπορεί να φτάσει και τα 10 χιλιάδες ευρώ.

----------


## Markos

10 ΧΙΛΙΑΔΕΣ ΕΥΡΩ?? Είναι δυνατόν? Να φτιάξω και εγώ αμα είναι και να τα πουλήσω :Razz: . Γιατι είναι τόσο ακριβά;

----------


## dimitris

Ειναι τοσο ακριβα γιατι ειναι κανονικα αντιγραφα αυτα που συνηθως υπαρχουν στα πρακτορεια.
Τα δυο καλυτερα παντος τα εχω δει το ενα σε πρακτορειο στην πλ.Καραϊσκακη και ηταν της "Σαπφω" φοβερο!
Και το δευτερο στην εισοδο της Attica στην Βουλα ενα Supefast τεραστιο επιανε ολη την εισοδο!!!

----------


## Νaval22

> 10 ΧΙΛΙΑΔΕΣ ΕΥΡΩ?? Είναι δυνατόν? Να φτιάξω και εγώ αμα είναι και να τα πουλήσω. Γιατι είναι τόσο ακριβά;


Δεν είναι τόσο απλό γιατί πρέπει να έχεις γνώσεις γραμμών γεωμετρίας πλοίου,να έχεις πλήρως σχέδια να γνωρίζεις τι υλικά θα χρησιμοποιήσεις και φυσικά πρέπει να έχεις και αρκετή εμπειρεία που αποκτιέται με το καιρό,πάντως αν εχεις το μικρόβιο και τα κατάλληλα υλικά μπορείς να προσεγγίσεις τα μοντέλα των εταιρειών και αυτά συνήθως άπλοι άνθρωποι τα φτιάχνουν αλλά λόγω του ότι απαιτούν τεράστιο κόπο πουλιούνται τόσο ακριβά

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Θέλω μία ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ!!!!!!!! :Cool:  :Very Happy:

----------


## dimitris

http://forum.nautilia.gr/showthread.php?t=27401&page=6
Γιάννης Φ εδω πιστευω να την εχεις δει... :Razz:

----------


## heraklion

Υπάρχει κάποιο μαγαζί που πουλάει μοντελάκια?

----------


## heraklion

> Θέλω μία ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ!!!!!!!!


Εκτός από αυτό πυ μας έδειξε ο φίλος dimitris υπάρχει και ένα άλλο στην πρώτη σελίδα του θέματος.

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Τα έχω δεί.Ψάχνω για μαγαζί,παίζει τίποτα?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μετα απο 1 μηνα απουσιας δια τεχνικους λογους σας δειχνω το μοντελο(μοντελακι) του γκολντεν πρινς

golden prince (5).jpg

----------


## heraklion

Υπάρχει πουθενά καμιά καμιά έκθεση με μοντελάκια?

----------


## giannisk88

Thank's Ben ωραία φωτό!!
Φίλε Heraklion δέ γνωρίζω για κανονική έκθεση μοντέλων πλοίων πάντως σαν ηλεκτρονική τουτη εδώ είναι η καλύτερη που έχω δεί!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Απλο και μικρο 33 εκ πραγματικο μοντελακι του μεγα γιωτ astarte II κατασκευασμενο απο πολυ λεπτο κοντρα πλακε και μαλακο ξυλο

----------


## moutsokwstas

ιησους.jpg
αντιγραφο σε μικρογραφια του πλοιαριου που χρησιμοποιουσε ο ιησους και οι μαθητες του στη λιμνη της γαλιλαιας. το αντιγραφο αυτο βρισκεται στο μουσειο που υπαρχει στη λιμνη της γαλιλαιας, η και λιμνη της τιβεριαδας οπως αλλιως ονομαζεται η λιμνη.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ας βαλω και εγω ενα μοντελο κατα 1981 χρονια νεοτερο απο το προηγουμενο το σαμος σταρ ενα μοντελο μηκους 100 εκ.

models (118).jpg

----------


## fistikovoutiro

http://www.titanicmodel.com/models/jensen3/index.html


Δεν ξέρω αν έχει ξαναμπεί αν όχι αξίζει τον κόπο να αφιερώσετε λίγο χρόνο

----------


## a.molos

Μερικές φωτο απο μοντελάκια πλοίων σε militaire έκδοση. Τα πλοία διαθέτουν μηχανές πρόωσης και σερβομηχανισμούς για ελιγμούς, πρόσω-πίσω καθώς και κίνηση διαφόρων υπερκατασκευών.
MODELS 1.jpg

MODELS 1 005.jpg

MODELS 1 003.jpg

MODELS 1 004.jpg

MODELS 1 002.jpg

----------


## mastrovasilis

> Μερικές φωτο απο μοντελάκια πλοίων σε militaire έκδοση. Τα πλοία διαθέτουν μηχανές πρόωσης και σερβομηχανισμούς για ελιγμούς, πρόσω-πίσω καθώς και κίνηση διαφόρων υπερκατασκευών.


Είναι πανέμορφα. Μπράβο σου. :Wink:

----------


## manolis m.

Mpravo Antwni !!! Poli omoefes fwto gia ena eidos montelwn pou den eixame ws twra tin eukairia na doume!

----------


## a.molos

Να διευκρινήσω ότι δεν είμαι ο κατασκευαστής των μοντέλων, αλλά προσφιλές μου πρόσωπο.

----------


## sylver23

πολυ μεγαλη συλλογη βλεπω ομως.πιανει το χερι του

----------


## Νικος Φιλιππουπολιτης

Πολυ ωραιες κατασκευες BEN BRUCE.Αυτο που θα ηθελα να σε ρωτησω ειναι κατ'αρχην το τροπο και τα υλικα κατασκευης.Εχεις προμηθευτει απο καπου τα σχεδια 'η απο φωτο.Ευχαριστω.

----------


## manolis m.

> Να διευκρινήσω ότι δεν είμαι ο κατασκευαστής των μοντέλων, αλλά προσφιλές μου πρόσωπο.


O filos Ben dieukrinise file mou pws den einai dika tou....!!

----------


## giannisk88

Η αλήθεια είναι οτι και εγώ έχω μία απορία με τί υλικά φτιάχνονται αυτά τα μοντελάκια!Την εχω ξανακεφράσει αλλα δεν εχει απαντηθεί :Sad: 
Μπορεί κάποιος να μας πεί τον τρόπο που φτιάχνονται τα πλοία αυτα?
Ενδιαφέρομαι για αυτη τη μορφή τέχτης!!

----------


## Νaval22

Απο ότι ξέρω Τα περισσότερα απο αυτά που έχουν οι εταιρείες στα γραφεία είναι απο πολυεστέρα αλλά νομίζω πως υπάρχει σε μια μορφή που δεν χρειάζεται διαμόρφωση καλούπια και φασαρίες,είναι έτοιμος σε λωρίδες και απλά μετά το μόνο που χρειάζεται είναι τρίψιμο,δεν το έχω ψάξει ιδιαίτερα και εγώ αλλά θα το κοιτάξω γιατί με ενδιαφέρει και εμένα και μάλλον αν κάνω δεύτερο μοντέλο θα είναι με αυτό το τρόπο,επίσης ένα καλό και ευχρηστο υλικό είναι το φύλλο πλαστικού και υπάρχει σε διάφορα πάχη 
πάντως είναι ευνόητο τα υλικά κατασκευής να μην αποκαλύπτονται τόσο εύκολα

----------


## esperos

Αγαπητοί  φίλοι,  τα  κλασσικά  βασικά  υλικά  είναι  το  κοντραπλακέ  σε  διάφορα  πάχη  και  το  ξύλο  *Balsa*  πολύ  ελαφρύ  και  προπαντός  ευκολοδούλευτο.  Με  τέτοια  υλικά  έγινε  και  το  παρακάτω  'ferry'  και  με  χρόνο  ναυπήγησης  τα  δέκα  περίπου  μεροκάματα.  


σάρωση.jpg

----------


## Νaval22

Το ξύλο είναι πολύ καλό για να κόψεις τους νομείς

----------


## Nautikos II

> Αγαπητοί φίλοι, τα κλασσικά βασικά υλικά είναι το κοντραπλακέ σε διάφορα πάχη και το ξύλο *Balsa* πολύ ελαφρύ και προπαντός ευκολοδούλευτο. Με τέτοια υλικά έγινε και το παρακάτω 'ferry' και με χρόνο ναυπήγησης τα δέκα περίπου μεροκάματα. 
> 
> 
> σάρωση.jpg


Ωραιοτατο Ferry

----------


## NikosP

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω άν υπάρχει κάποιος που να μπορεί να με βοηθήσει στο να βρώ μοντελάκια της Superfast Ferries.Όταν λέω μοντελάκια εννοώ αυτά τα οποία πωλούνται στα καταστήματα των πλοίων.Όπως καταλαβαίνετε δέν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να ταξιδέψω ως την Ιταλία προκειμένου να αγοράσω απο το πλοίο.
Αν μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει θα ήταν μεγάλη χαρά για εμένα.
Superfast shipmodel.jpg

----------


## Haddock

Δεν θα γράψω για τα πλαστικά μοντέλα του εμπορίου. Στο Διαδίκτυο υπάρχουν ανεξάντλητες πηγές πληροφόρησης για το scratchbuilding. Η μπάλσα είναι ένα υλικό, όμως υπάρχουν διάφορα είδη ξύλου που μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν με επιτυχία. Τα φύλλα πλαστικού με ενίσχυση πολυεστερική ρητίνης (f.r.p.) είναι μια εναλλακτική λύση, ειδικά για τη γάστρα.

Για τους scratchbuilders και μοντελιστές, μπορείτε να δείτε *εδώ* μερικές πηγές υλικών. Για όσους ψάχνονται, *εδώ* μπορείτε να διαβάσετε περισσότερα, καθώς *εδώ* και *εδώ*.

----------


## kastro

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους!Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω άν υπάρχει κάποιος που να μπορεί να με βοηθήσει στο να βρώ μοντελάκια της Superfast Ferries.Όταν λέω μοντελάκια εννοώ αυτά τα οποία πωλούνται στα καταστήματα των πλοίων.Όπως καταλαβαίνετε δέν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να ταξιδέψω ως την Ιταλία προκειμένου να αγοράσω απο το πλοίο.
> Αν μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει θα ήταν μεγάλη χαρά για εμένα.
> Superfast shipmodel.jpg


Είχε και το Blue star Ithaki τέτοια μικρά μοντελάκια της Superfast και τις Blue star ferries.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Nα βαλω και εγω το ιθακη που ειχα φτιαξει με το πολυμελες team μου :Very Happy:  το 2002!

bluestar-2.jpg

----------


## agnostos

Το δυσκολοερο πιστευω δεν ειναι να βρεις τα υλικα και την τεχνικη αλλα τα καταληλα σχεδια... Εγω 2 χρονια τωρα ψαχνω σχεδια για να ξεκινησω το lissos αλλα ακομα στην αναζητηση ειμαι :Sad: ...

----------


## kapas

και εγω φιλε μου.... :Sad:

----------


## Haddock

Πιστεύω ότι με διασυνδέσεις σε ναυπηγικά γραφεία θα μπορούσες να βρεις τα ποθητά σχέδια του Λισσός. Κοινώς, όπως είπατε, το θέμα θέλει λίγο ψάξιμο και διασύνδεση με τα σωστά άτομα. Δεν είναι τόσο δύσκολο να ξετρυπώσετε τα σχέδια.

----------


## Νaval22

Το γραφεία που συνεγράζονται οι εταιρείες τα έχουν αλλά και αυτοί δεν μπορούν να τα δώσουν ρωτάνε πρώτα την εταιρεία που στη πλειονότητα των περιπτώσεων δεν το επιτρέπει

----------


## jvrou

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους!Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω άν υπάρχει κάποιος που να μπορεί να με βοηθήσει στο να βρώ μοντελάκια της Superfast Ferries.Όταν λέω μοντελάκια εννοώ αυτά τα οποία πωλούνται στα καταστήματα των πλοίων.Όπως καταλαβαίνετε δέν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να ταξιδέψω ως την Ιταλία προκειμένου να αγοράσω απο το πλοίο.
> Αν μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει θα ήταν μεγάλη χαρά για εμένα.


Δεν είμαι καθόλου σίγουρός πως μέσα στο πλοίο θα βρεις αυτό που ψάχνεις.. Είχα ταξιδέψει Ιταλία-Ελλάδα προ τριετίας με καράβι της εταιρίας και είχα βρει μόνο αυτά που είναι σαν μπαλόνια και μάλιστα είχα αγοράσει και ένα. Αν κάνω λάθος ας με διορθώσει κάποιος φίλος

----------


## Nautikos II

Αφου δεν βρηκα το κανονικο, φωτογραφισα αυτο:mrgreen:
BLUE STAR 1.JPG

----------


## kapas

> Το γραφεία που συνεγράζονται οι εταιρείες τα έχουν αλλά και αυτοί δεν μπορούν να τα δώσουν ρωτάνε πρώτα την εταιρεία που στη πλειονότητα των περιπτώσεων δεν το επιτρέπει


 
μηπως καποιος φιλος απο εδω τα εχει??? θα του ημουν ευγνομων... :Very Happy:

----------


## milos express

ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΑΖΕΙ Η ΚΑΤΑΣΤΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΜΙΝΙΑΤΟΥΡΕΣ ΠΛΟΙΩΝ ? ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΚ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΟΤΑΙΡΩΝ

----------


## heraklion

Και ένα μοντελάκι του Ελύρου από εκεί που τελειώνει η είσοδος επιβατών στο κατάστρωμα 7.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17784

----------


## giannisk88

> Και ένα μοντελάκι του Ελύρου από εκεί που τελειώνει η είσοδος επιβατών στο κατάστρωμα 7.


Μέσα απο το Λευτέρη είναι ?

----------


## heraklion

Όχι από τον Έλυρο είναι.

----------


## giannisk88

> Όχι από τον Έλυρο είναι.


Αααα οκ!!Σορυ!

----------


## Νaval22

μοντελο του αιολος εξπρες που κατασκευαστηκε απο την alstom και παραδώθηκε στη ΝΕΛ μαζί με το πλοίο βρίσκεται στο κέντρικο της ΝΕΛ στο Πειραιά 
100_1501.jpg

100_1499.jpg

----------


## manolis m.

Wraios o stefanos...!! Tou megalou Aiolou (nyn Red Sea 1) ypraxei ?

----------


## MYTILENE

> Wraios o stefanos...!! Tou megalou Aiolou (nyn Red Sea 1) ypraxei ?


Στα γραφεία της Μυτιλήνης είναι αυτό παρέα με τη ΣΑΠΦΑΡΑ!!!!Αν βρώ χρόνο θα το ανεβάσω φίλε manolis

----------


## manolis m.

Thnx file Mytilene...ithela para poli na to exw mia phwto...Kai akoma kalitera na to eixa kai spiti mou..xaxa..

----------


## MYTILENE

> Thnx file Mytilene...ithela para poli na to exw mia phwto...Kai akoma kalitera na to eixa kai spiti mou..xaxa..


Οταν κλείσει την εταιρεία  ο Πα......ας θα παώ να το πάρω!!!!!Αμα είσαι καλό παιδί θα στο κάνω δώρο :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!!!!Θα κρατήσω τη ΣΑΠΦΑΡΑ ομώς οκ?

----------


## manolis m.

Ok..Se euxarsitw poli ...xexe.. :Very Happy:

----------


## theofilos-ship

maketa theofilou

----------


## manolis m.

Pou einai i maketa ?

----------


## Νaval22

> maketa theofilou


φίλε το μοντέλο του θεόφιλου στο avatar σου το έχεις φτιάξει μόνος σου η το έχεις βρεί απο κάπου,πάντως ωραίο φαίνεται όσο μπορώ να διακρίνω

----------


## theofilos-ship

to exw ftiaksei monos mou se klimaka 1/100 me poli kopo kai doulia.alla den ftanei mono afto ola ksekinane prin 10 xronia otan phgaina sto limani tou peiraia kai evgaza fhoto.alla ephdei exw katagogh apo mitilene latreva to theofilos.erxotane proi proi kai etrexa na mpo mesa sto ploio.phga sthn gefira kai kala san taksidiotis.kai tous yposxethika mia maketa na tous ftiakso kai to ekana..alla ekhnei den eixe kamia sxesh me theofilo. :Smile:  meta ematha gia plana genikhs diataksis kai tous tha zhthsa ta evgala se antigrafo 2 fores kai ta alla tous ta edwsa.exw perasei polla mesa sto theofilos.kai eilikrina lipame gia thn moira tou..kai ksereis einai san na xaneis kati diko sou.makari na gyrisei kai pali  sthn grammh tou...

----------


## manolis m.

Pragmatika to Theofilos einai ena ploio me to opoio einai sinaisthimatika demenos o kosmos tis Mytilinis..mexri kai egw pou den eimai mytilinios alla to exw taksidepsei polles fores lipamai pragmatika gia tin twrini tou katastasi!

----------


## kastro

Θαυμάστε το μοντελάκι μου.

----------


## sylver23

σαν να το χω ξαναδει το συγκεκριμενο.αγοραστο δεν ειναι??

----------


## kastro

Ναι αγοραστό είναι από πλανόδιο πωλητή.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μοντελο του κρητη 1 κατασκευης 1998 σε κλιμακα 1\200
anek-lines.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Μοντελο του κρητη 1 κατασκευης 1998 σε κλιμακα 1\200
> anek-lines.jpg


Καλημέρα, μας είχαν λείψει τα μοντελάκια σου Ben Bruce.
 Σε ευχαριστούμε που μοιράζεσαι αυτές τις καλλιτεχνείες μαζί μας  :Wink:

----------


## vinman

> Μοντελο του κρητη 1 κατασκευης 1998 σε κλιμακα 1\200
> anek-lines.jpg


Εξαιρετική δουλειά!!
Συγχαρητήρια!!

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Φιλε μου pariane , τα μοντελακια σου ειναι υπεροχα  :Cool:

----------


## kastro

> Μοντελο του κρητη 1 κατασκευης 1998 σε κλιμακα 1\200
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20972


Τις σωστικές λέμβους έπρεπε να τις εγκαταστήσεις πιό κοντά στην γέφυρα.

----------


## MYTILENE

Του χαρίσανε γάιδαρο και το κοίταζε......στα δόντια!!!!!Μιά χαρά είναι το μοντελάκι,ωραιότατο με έμφαση στις λεπτομέρειες.Οι βάρκες σε πειράξανε???? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## manolis m.

Pragmatika eksairetiko montelo..kai as min ksexanme kastro pws to montelakia auta ginonati me vasei ta sxedia tou ploiou! Ara oi lemvoi einai swsta topothetimenes!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Για να δούμε και το μοντέλο του ΕΛΥΡΟΣ, θα ήταν όμορφα να μαθαίναμε μερικά πράγματα για την κατασκευή των μοντέλων .


ELYROS SHIP MODEL BY C.SARLIS.JPG





ELYROS SHIP MODEL BY C.SARLIS

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Για να βαλουμε και κατι διαφορετικο dominator 92 μηκος μοντελου 110 εκ σχεδον ολα φτιαγμενα στο χερι

dominator 92 (35).jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Εκπληκτικο BEN BRUCE. Ενα τετοιο μοντελο ποσο καιρο κανει να δημιουργηθει; Γιατι για να ρωτησω ποσα "κιλα" υπομονη χρειαζεται, δεν θα καταλαβω ετσι ανυπομονος που ειμαι

----------


## giannisk88

Δε παίζεσε BEN!!Κορυφαία μοντέλα...

----------


## heraklion

> Και ένα μοντελάκι του Ελύρου από εκεί που τελειώνει η είσοδος επιβατών στο κατάστρωμα 7.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17784





> Για να δούμε και το μοντέλο του ΕΛΥΡΟΣ, θα ήταν όμορφα να μαθαίναμε μερικά πράγματα για την κατασκευή των μοντέλων .
> 
> 
> ELYROS SHIP MODEL BY C.SARLIS.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ELYROS SHIP MODEL BY C.SARLIS


Το ίδιο μοντελάκι είναι και στις δύο φωτογραφίες?

----------


## manolis m.

Poli omoefa montelakia !

----------


## mastrovasilis

Προσεγμένη δουλειά και συνάμα άψογη. Μπράβο Ben.

----------


## sylver23

> Το ίδιο μοντελάκι είναι και στις δύο φωτογραφίες?


ε μπαμ δεν κανει??
ben πολυ καλη δουλεια .μπραβο

----------


## samurai

Ξέχασα να βάλω φώτο οπότε postaro παρακάτω. :Smile:

----------


## samurai

Μια φώτο του Ferry Lavender από το ναυτικό μουσείο στο Τόκυο. :Smile: 
10250.jpg

----------


## manolis m.

Ax ti mou thimises twra! To antistoixo modelaki tou ws Ionian King sto antistoixo nautiko mouseio pou exoume! (edw gelame para poli).

----------


## samurai

¶ντε Μανώλη και ενα ΚΙΤΑΚΑΜΙ απο το μίνι μουσείο στο τέρμιναλ του Τομακομάι. Μπροστά του το βαπόρι θρύλος που άνοιξε τη γραμμή. Ποιο είναι αυτό ; Ποιο άλλο απο τη βαπόρα Shiretoko Maru. Αυτή είναι χώρα. Όπου τέρμιναλ και μουσείο! :Wink: 
5807.jpg

----------


## heraklion

Είναι και τα δύο στην ίδια κλίμακα?

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Nα υποθεσω οτι πισω απο το SHIRETOKO, ακολουθει το αγαπημενο μου ISHIKARI?

----------


## samurai

Όχι φίλε finnpartner. Είναι το φοβερό ΚΙΤΑΚΑΜΙ. ¶λλος αγαπημένος βάπορας. :Smile:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Όχι φίλε finnpartner. Είναι το φοβερό ΚΙΤΑΚΑΜΙ. ¶λλος αγαπημένος βάπορας.


Ι'll stick to ISHIKARI as favourite!!  :Razz:  :Cool:

----------


## samurai

Για να βάλουμε στην παρέα μας και το MIMITSU MARU της Nippon Car Ferry(αδελφάκι του European Express). Όπως παρατηρείτε οι Ιάπωνες είναι αθάνατοι με την ιστορία τους. Προβλέπουν και διατηρούν τα πάντα. :Smile:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Για να βάλουμε στην παρέα μας και το MIMITSU MARU της Nippon Car Ferry(αδελφάκι του European Express). Όπως παρατηρείτε οι Ιάπωνες είναι αθάνατοι με την ιστορία τους. Προβλέπουν και διατηρούν τα πάντα.


Το μοντελακι τελειο! Μη ερωτηση: Το τιμονι ειναι πρωιμο azipod?? Πολυ το κοβω να εχει γυρισει...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Razz:

----------


## samurai

Όχι finnpartner είναι κανονικό, αλλά πρέπει απο κάποια μετακίνηση να γύρισε και έχουν ξεχάσει να το επαναφέρουν. :Wink:

----------


## samurai

Για τους λάτρεις, ορίστε και τα μοντέλα των δυο σημαντικότερων SUNFLOWER που έφερα απο Ιαπωνία. SUNFLOWER & SUNFLOWER 11. Βαπόρες αθάνατες που δεν θα μπορούσα ποτέ να μην έχω!!! :Cool:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Όχι finnpartner είναι κανονικό, αλλά πρέπει απο κάποια μετακίνηση να γύρισε και έχουν ξεχάσει να το επαναφέρουν.


To καταλαβα! Πλακα κανω! Eνας ειναι ο ΔΥΟ φορες ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ! Αυτος με τα 2x1! SUNFLOWER 11 for ever!!!

----------


## samurai

Και ενα μοντελάκι του Kronprins Harald (1974) της Jahre Line, νυν Caribean Express. Κονταδελφό των ΦΑΙΔΡΑ & ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ. Αφιερωμένο στον φίλο Finnpartner.  :Smile: 
KH%20modell%201.jpg

----------


## manolis m.

Mpa ?? Pws kai anevases ploio ektos Iapwnikwn sinorwn ?? xexe! :Very Happy:  :Razz:

----------


## manolis m.

Auta apo tin sillogi mou....xaxaxa (tha ithela).... :Very Happy: 
810.jpg

----------


## kastro

Τα μοντελάκια δεν έχουν το σημείο του πλοιού το είναι κάτω από το νερό.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Τα μοντελάκια δεν έχουν το σημείο του πλοιού το είναι κάτω από το νερό.


Δηλαδη ΚΑΡΙΝΑ!

----------


## Νaval22

> Και ενα μοντελάκι του Kronprins Harald (1974) της Jahre Line, νυν Caribean Express. Κονταδελφό των ΦΑΙΔΡΑ & ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ. Αφιερωμένο στον φίλο Finnpartner. 
> KH%20modell%201.jpg


πολύ ωραίο πλοίο όμορφη εξελιξη του θεόφιλου

----------


## Speedkiller

> Και ενα μοντελάκι του Kronprins Harald (1974) της Jahre Line, νυν Caribean Express. Κονταδελφό των ΦΑΙΔΡΑ & ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ. Αφιερωμένο στον φίλο Finnpartner. 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21227


Φτυστά είναι τα άτιμα!!!Λίγο στον καθρέφτη και την τσιμινιέρα τα χαλάνε μόνο!

----------


## Νaval22

Το μυτιληνη λίγο πρίν βγεί απο το ναυπηγείο μου  :Very Happy: 
100_6562.jpg

----------


## samurai

Επειδή ο φίλος Μανώλης παραπονέθηκε γιατί ανέβασα ενα ευρωπαϊκό, ποστάρω φώτο του μοντέλου του Ferry Atsuta (EL GRECO) με τα χρώματα της Meimon Car Ferry. Η φώτο είναι απο το τέρμιναλ στην Οσάκα. :Wink: 
image1787.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Το μυτιληνη λίγο πρίν βγεί απο το ναυπηγείο μου


Toσο καιρο το ακουγα, και Μυτιληνη δεν εβλεπα!! Εξοχο κολλητε!!

----------


## Speedkiller

> Το μυτιληνη λίγο πρίν βγεί απο το ναυπηγείο μου 
> 100_6562.jpg


Φυσικά θέλει δουλειά ακόμα αλλά είναι πολύ επιτυχημένη προσπαθεια νομίζω!!!Προσωπικά ουτε τη γάστρα δε θα μπορούσα να φτιάξω...Οταν βγει απ το ναυπηγείο θέλω να το δω...Πάντως και η γραμματοσειρά στο "NEL LINES"  ίδια είναι! :Very Happy:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Να βαλω και εγω το δικο μου μυτιληνη!!Το ειχε επιθεωριση οταν ηταν υπο κατασκευη και καποιο ενεργο μερος του φορουμ περι τον ιανουαριο του 2002!

mitilenew.jpg

----------


## manolis m.

Stefane sigxaritiria gia tin prospathia sou! Samurai  se euxarsitw gia to modelaki! Ben bruce panemorfi kataskeui!

----------


## Leo

> Το μυτιληνη λίγο πρίν βγεί απο το ναυπηγείο μου 
> 100_6562.jpg


 Στέφανε συγχαρητήρια κι από εμένα.... πάρα πολύ καλά τα κατάφερες. Θέλεις, αν είναι ασφαλές να το μεταφέρεις, να μας το φέρεις στην εκδήλωση της 9/11 εφόσον έχει τελειώσει να κάνουμε τα βαφτρίσια με  την Σαμπάνια? Νονές θα έχουμε  :Very Happy:

----------


## Νaval22

καλή ιδέα αλλά μέχρι τότε δεν πιστεύω να έχει τελειώσει λόγω περιορισμένου ελεύθερου χρόνου,πάντως νονοί και νονές πρέπει να είναι όλοι οι νελίτες και οι νελίτισες :Very Happy:

----------


## MYTILENE

> καλή ιδέα αλλά μέχρι τότε δεν πιστεύω να έχει τελειώσει λόγω περιορισμένου ελεύθερου χρόνου,πάντως νονοί και νονές πρέπει να είναι όλοι οι νελίτες και οι νελίτισες


Ένας βρέθηκε κίολας..........είναι και το avatar μου βλέπεις :Wink:

----------


## samurai

Να επανέλθουμε στους ρυθμούς μας με ενα πολύ πρωτότυπο μοντέλο. PHENIX της Nippon Car Ferry. :Very Happy: 
PHENIX model kit.jpg

----------


## TASIOAN

to naxos mou
ftiagmeno apo felizol ksilo plastiko kai oti allo

----------


## hayabusa

μιας και είχα αρκετό χρόνο σήμερα είπα να φωτογραφίσω ένα παλιό μοντέλο που μου έχουν κάνει δώρο και να μοιραστώ μαζί σας τις φωτογραφίες

----------


## moutsokwstas

σπανιας ομορφιας μοντελο, μα πιο εντυπωσιακα ειναι τα κανονια που φερει...

----------


## hayabusa

επιφυλασσομαι για φωτογραφίες με περισσότερες λεπτομέρεις λίγο αργότερα αφού σας άρεσαν  :Very Happy:

----------


## hayabusa

μερικές ακόμη φωτογραφίες αφιερωμένες σε όλους τους φίλους του nautilia  :Very Happy:

----------


## hayabusa



----------


## sea_serenade

Η λεπτομέρεια της άγκυρας σπάει κόκαλα, άψογη δουλειά.

----------


## heraklion

Μπορούμε να βάζουμε και χριστουγεννιάτικα?

----------


## hayabusa

> Η λεπτομέρεια της άγκυρας σπάει κόκαλα, άψογη δουλειά.


σε ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια  :Very Happy:

----------


## .voyager

Μοντέλο του Excelsior στον επιβατηκό σταθμό του λιμένα Βαρκελώνης.

----------


## Νικόλας

ααα έχω και γώ ένα το είχα πάρει εδώ και χρόνια είναι λίγο χάλια σε κατάστση αφού ήταν για 3-4 χρόνια παροπλισμένο αλλά δουλέυει :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: (το πάνω μέρος έχει χαθεί θέλω να το φτιάξω αλλά δεν ξέρω πως)

----------


## NikosP

Με μεγάλη χαρά σας παρουσιάζω το νέο απόκτημα μου το οποίο προστίθεται στην μικρή συλλογή μου.Δέν χορταίνω να το κοιτάζω!Ψάχνω ήδη για την επόμενη αγορά μου.

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Aπο που τα αγοράζεις?

----------


## aegina

NikosP apo pou to agorases?

----------


## NikosP

Για όσους ενδιαφέρθηκαν για το μοντελάκι, θα το βρείτε στο παρακάτω link:
http://www.classic-ship.de
¶ν προσπαθήσεις να παραγγείλεις μέσα από το site σε ενημερώνει οτι δέν γίνονται αποστολές στην Έλλάδα.Θα πρέπει να κάνεις την παραγγελία μέσω e-mail.

----------


## .voyager

To μοντέλο του Sorolla, από μια άλλη οπτική γωνία.

----------


## theofilos-ship

DSC01830.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Μια ερωτηση: Ειναι Τηλεκατευθυνομενο ή στατικο??

----------


## theofilos-ship

Στατικο.περιμενω τον αξονα !!! :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## hayabusa

δεν είναι κατασκευαστικό λάθος το ότι ενώ έχει δύο bow thrusters υπάρχει μόνο μια σχετική ένδειξη ζωγραφισμένη στην πλώρη;

----------


## giannisk88

> δεν είναι κατασκευαστικό λάθος το ότι ενώ έχει δύο bow thrusters υπάρχει μόνο μια σχετική ένδειξη ζωγραφισμένη στην πλώρη;


Σε παραπλανεί αυτό πραγματικά!Μια φορά στο φόρουμ είχαμε μία διαφωνία επειδή επέμενα οτι είχε ένα bowthruster στη πλώρη λόγω της ένδειξης οπου απο οτι αποδήχθηκε με είχε παραπλανίσει.
Πάντως το αδερφάκι του το πρώην Φαίδρα των Μινωικών δεν είχε κάν ένδειξη!!

----------


## scoufgian

> Στατικο.περιμενω τον αξονα !!!


δεν μου λες εκτος απο τον αξονα βλεπω οτι εχουμε και στουκα στο τελος της λεξης NEL!!δεν ντρεπομαστε λιγο?παρακαλω οι αρμοδιοι να παρουν το φυλλαδιο του κυριου......... :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## theofilos-ship

Φιλε scoufgian δν ειναι τιποτα.το πλοιο ταξιδευει με ασφαλεια.ενα μικρο ρηγμα  11 μετρων ειναι. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ndimitr93

> ααα έχω και γώ ένα το είχα πάρει εδώ και χρόνια είναι λίγο χάλια σε κατάστση αφού ήταν για 3-4 χρόνια παροπλισμένο αλλά δουλέυει(το πάνω μέρος έχει χαθεί θέλω να το φτιάξω αλλά δεν ξέρω πως)


Και επειδή τα τηλεκατευθυνόμενα πλοία του Jumbo είναι ωραία για μετασκευές και εγώ έκανα το ίδιο με εσένα σε δύο δικά μου... το ένα το είχα κάνει Νήσος Χίος (όταν είχε πρωτοέρθει στα Χανιά) το οποίο φέτος το καλοκαίρι το μετασκεύασα σε Έλυρος...

Το δεύτερο το είχα κάνει Hellenic Spirit αλλά τώρα το μετασκευάζω και αυτό σε Blue Star Ithaki!!

----------


## sylver23

νικο εχω ψοφησει στα γελια.δεν πας καλα!!!

----------


## Νικόλας

> Και επειδή τα τηλεκατευθυνόμενα πλοία του Jumbo είναι ωραία για μετασκευές και εγώ έκανα το ίδιο με εσένα σε δύο δικά μου... το ένα το είχα κάνει Νήσος Χίος (όταν είχε πρωτοέρθει στα Χανιά) το οποίο φέτος το καλοκαίρι το μετασκεύασα σε Έλυρος...
> 
> Το δεύτερο το είχα κάνει Hellenic Spirit αλλά τώρα το μετασκευάζω και αυτό σε Blue Star Ithaki!!


χαοαχοχαο όλα τα έχω δεί αλλά αυτό δεν το έιχα σκεφτεί ποτέ :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
καλή φάση

δεν το εχω πάρει απο τα Jumbo από ένα μαγαζί στη Ηγουμενίτσα (κοντά σε έναν φούρνο για όποιον ξέρει)

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Γιατι εχω την υποψια οτι τα μαθηματα τα εχεις παρατησει για τισ μετασκευες?Καλα να σαι!! :Very Happy:

----------


## ndimitr93

Γιατί ρε παιδιά (τρόπος του λέγειν);;; Ούτε μαθήματα έχω αφήσει ούτε τίποτα. Καλάαααα......

----------


## dimitris

Να δουμε κι ενα μοντελακι του SF VIII
απο αυτα που πουλανε μεσα στα καταστηματα των πλοιων...
superfast VIII.jpg
NikosP δικο σου! :Wink:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Σε κατι τσουχτερες τιμες?

----------


## dimitris

> Σε κατι τσουχτερες τιμες?


κοιτα εγω δεν εχω δωσει χρηματα γι αυτα 
τωρα να θυμαμαι καλα οπως ειχα αναφερει σε καποιο παλιοτερο ποστ παλι εδω στο ιδιο θεμα οταν ειχα ανεβασει κατι αντιστοιχο απο τα blue star η τιμη τους ηταν περιπου 65 ευρω...

----------


## Νaval22

65 ευρώ είναι όντως έχω και εγώ το superfast 5

----------


## dimitris

> 65 ευρώ είναι όντως έχω και εγώ το superfast 5


εσυ??? ενας Νελιτης??? :Razz: 
ειναι ομορφα εχουν καποια στοιχεια απο την πραγματικοτητα αλλα νομιζω οτι ειναι ακριβα :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jvrou

> 65 ευρώ είναι όντως έχω και εγώ το superfast 5


Σε τι μέγεθος είναι?

----------


## hoe9mm

Γεια σας και απο εμενα .
Το ενδιαφερον μου ειναι τα μοντελα πλοιων και συγκεκριμενα των εμπορικων πλοιων η ειδικων αποστολων.
Εχω φτιαξει μερικα για προσωπικη αλλα και για επαγγελματικη χρηση.
Ψαχνω για σχεδια και γενικα να βρω φιλους που ασχολουνται με το ιδιο θεμα να ανταλλαξουμε αποψεις και τεχνικες.
Στελνω και λιγες φωτο για αξιολογηση ....
ελπιζω να ειμαι στο σωστο θεμα αν οχι .. μετακινηστε με παρακαλω....

ΜΦΧ Σωτηρης

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αγγελικα μοντελο κατασκευης 2008 ιδιαιτερες ευχαριστιες στον esperos

angelica (2).JPG

----------


## xara

Γειά σου BEN BRUCE με τα ωραία σου!!!

----------


## Tasos@@@

Παιδια να ρωτησω, εχει παρει το ματι κανενος πουθενα κανενα μοντελακι του ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ η ζηταω πολλα και δυσκολα?????

----------


## .voyager

Μοντέλο του Excelsior του Aldo Grimaldi σε ένα από τα terminals επιβατών του λιμένα Βακελώνης.

----------


## Leo

Ένα *τραχαντήρι* στολίζει το σαλόνι της αμφίπλωρης παντόφλας "Αρης ΙΙ" που είναι στην γραμμή Ερέτρια - Οροπός. Το όνομα του είναι  Παναγιώτης.... και ως εκ τούτου το αφιερώνω στον Παναγιώτη (admin) και τον μαστροΠανάγο  :Wink: .

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Λητω, δεσποινα, κυκνος τρια πλοια που συνυπηρξαν το 1970 τα βλεπουμε στη φωτο ως μοντελα που εφτιαξα απλα και γρηγορα χωρις σχεδια και πολλες φωτο.
models (260).JPG

----------


## Tasos@@@

Φιλε αμα δλδ εχεις και σχεδια τι κανεις?παπαδες????να σε πληρωσω να μου φτιαξεις και ενα μοντελακι του ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝΑ???γιατι αν δοκιμασω να το φτιαξω εγω θα βγει σαν το ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ.......... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Για να αναθερμανω το κλιμα σας βαζω να δειτε το jet ferry που μου ειχε ζητησει ο καπτα μακης ,καλη του ωρα του ανθρωπου
a-ferries.jpg

----------


## Νaval22

μακράν η πιο περίεργη γάστρα ταχυπλόου,παραλίγο ο βολβός θα ήταν σα του θεόφιλου  :Mad:

----------


## moutsokwstas

> μακράν η πιο περίεργη γάστρα ταχυπλόου,παραλίγο ο βολβός θα ήταν σα του θεόφιλου


 σωστη η επισημανση για τον βολβο, οντως μοιαζει.

----------


## ndimitr93

Το μοντέλο του ΑΙΓΑΙΟ στον Θαλασσόκοσμο (Ενυδρείο) στο Ηράκλειο...
P4094034.JPG

P4094231.JPG
Και το τεράστιο Superfast V στα κεντρικά γραφεία της SUPERFAST στο Ηράκλειο...(μπήκα με την πρόφαση να ρωτήσω τι ώρα φτάνει το πλοίο στο Ηράκλειο!! :Wink: )
P4094415.JPG

P4094416.JPG

P4094417.JPG

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Μήπως υπάρχει κάποιο μοντέλο των Ίκαρος/Πασιφάη ή των άλλων Παλλατιών ?

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΔΩΣΕΤΕ ΔΙΕΥΘΥΝΣΕΙΣ(ΕΙΤΕ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΕΣ ΕΙΤΕ ΜΑΓΑΖΙΟΥ) ΜΑΓΑΖΙΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΠΟΥΛΑΝΕ ΜΟΝΤΕΛΑ ΠΛΟΙΩΝ ΤΗΣ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗΣ ΑΚΤΟΠΛΟΙΑΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΘΗΝΑ.ΑΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙΤΕ ΕΔΩ ΛΟΓΟ ΔΙΑΦΗΜΙΣΗΣ ΠΕΙΤΕ ΜΟΥ ΣΕ Π.Μ. ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το Εγνατια 2 μοντελο σε κλιμακα 1\150 ενα ομορφο σκαρι που δειχνει ομορφο και σαν μοντελο το ειχα κατασκευασει το 2002 μολις μας αφησε για τον καναδα

egnatia-2.jpg

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

> Να δουμε κι ενα μοντελακι του SF VIII
> απο αυτα που πουλανε μεσα στα καταστηματα των πλοιων...
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27541
> NikosP δικο σου!


  Φίλε Dimitris στο κατάστημα του πλοίου που τα πουλάνε,στο δίνουν  μαζί με τη βιτρίνα του ? Α,και αν μπορείς μου λές τις διαστάσεις του μοντέλου ?

----------


## sea_serenade

Ρε συ BEN, τι είναι αυτά που πας και ανεβάζεις??? Εχω μείνει.......ας μη σου πω καλύτερα..... :Wink:  Φοβερό μοντέλο ενός πραγματικά υπέροχου πλοίου. Μετά το μοντέλο του DAME M που είχα δει στο γραφείο του Μαραγκόπουλου κάποτε, αυτό του ΕΓΝΑΤΙΑ ΙΙ είναι το ομορφότερο.

----------


## dimitris

Ionian King-Agoudimos Lines
14o Τουριστικο Πανοραμα. Φωτογραφια εξαιρετικα στον φιλο polyka!!!
king.jpg

----------


## ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΠΕΝΤΕ

gnwrizei kapoios pou 8a mporousa na vrw kagela gia ena montelo pou ftiaxnw?

----------


## polykas

> Ionian King-Agoudimos Lines
> 14o Τουριστικο Πανοραμα. Φωτογραφια εξαιρετικα στον φιλο polyka!!!
> king.jpg


_Ευχαριστώ φίλε Δημήτρη..._

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Alouette 2 ενα πανεμορφο megayaght της CRN σε μοντελο μηκους 30 εκ. που κατασκευασα το 2008

alouette 2 (12).JPG

----------


## ελμεψη

Blue Star Ithaki στα κεντρικα της Bluestar στην Πατρα.
DSC02037.JPG

----------


## samurai

Ο βάπορας ΕΡΩΤΟΚΡΙΤΟΣ Τ ως ISHIKARI (πριν την επιμήκυνση των 12.5 μ) στο terminal της Nagoya :Very Happy: t_hokkaidou2008%20328.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Ο βάπορας ΕΡΩΤΟΚΡΙΤΟΣ Τ ως ISHIKARI (πριν την επιμήκυνση των 12.5 μ) στο terminal της Nagoyat_hokkaidou2008%20328.jpg


武士ありがとう! Mηπως υπαρχει και η αντικατασταση του υποφαινομενου, σε κανα μοντελακι??

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Ο βάπορας ΕΡΩΤΟΚΡΙΤΟΣ Τ ως ISHIKARI (πριν την επιμήκυνση των 12.5 μ) στο terminal της Nagoyat_hokkaidou2008%20328.jpg



Eνα τελειο μοντελου ενος εξισου τελειου και πανεμορφου βαποριου πρεπει να πουμε οτι ειναι χωρις την επιμηκθνση

----------


## Ergis

γεια σας και απο αυτο το θεμα!
και εγω θελω να φτιαξω ενα μοντελο το οποιο θα ειναι τηλεκατευθυνομενο με φωτα και αλλα πολλα...
ομως αποτι φαινεται ειναι ψιλοβαρυς ο εξοπλισμος αυτος και δεν ξερω αν γινεται.
γιαυτο θα πονταρω στο μηκος.
λεω να το κανω 1,96 (ποιο να ειναι αραγε;;; :Confused:  :Confused: :mrgreen :Smile:  αλλα δεν ξερω αν μου βγει σωστο το βυθισμα η βυθιστει εντελως!!!
γιαυτο θα ηθελα καποιον σχετικο και καταλληλο να μου πει καποιες σχετικες πληροφοριες....
ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## cpt babis

> λεω να το κανω 1,96 (ποιο να ειναι αραγε;;;:mrgreen


Η ΑΡΧΟΝΤΙΣΣΑ!!!
ΣΩΣΤΟΣ?

----------


## ndimitr93

> Η ΑΡΧΟΝΤΙΣΣΑ!!!
> ΣΩΣΤΟΣ?


Εμ.....Αν κολλήσεις σε κάτι......:mrgreen:

----------


## cpt babis

> Εμ.....Αν κολλήσεις σε κάτι......:mrgreen:


δεν ξεκολλας.... :Wink:

----------


## Ergis

> Η ΑΡΧΟΝΤΙΣΣΑ!!!
> ΣΩΣΤΟΣ?


Σωστος ο cpt babis!!

----------


## britanis

My REGAL EMPRESS 
not finish
more picture by tread OLYMPIA

Bild 009_1000x750_500KB.jpg

Bild 010_1000x750_500KB.jpg

Bild 011_1000x750_500KB.jpg

----------


## giannisk88

Very cool!!!
Keep goinig!!!

----------


## Νaval22

> γεια σας και απο αυτο το θεμα!
> και εγω θελω να φτιαξω ενα μοντελο το οποιο θα ειναι τηλεκατευθυνομενο με φωτα και αλλα πολλα...
> ομως αποτι φαινεται ειναι ψιλοβαρυς ο εξοπλισμος αυτος και δεν ξερω αν γινεται.
> γιαυτο θα πονταρω στο μηκος.
> λεω να το κανω 1,96 (ποιο να ειναι αραγε;;;:mrgreen αλλα δεν ξερω αν μου βγει σωστο το βυθισμα η βυθιστει εντελως!!!
> γιαυτο θα ηθελα καποιον σχετικο και καταλληλο να μου πει καποιες σχετικες πληροφοριες....
> ευχαριστω πολυ


προσπάθησε να κάνεις το μοντέλο όσο γίνεται πιο ελαφρύ με τα ανάλογα υλικά, μιας και στο βάρος του εξοπλισμού δεν μπορείς να παίξεις αφού είναι πάνω κάτω δεδομένο
Το να βουλιάξει τελειώς το θεωρώ απίθανο μιάς και σε μεγάλη κλίμακα θα υπάρχει αρκετός όγκος στη γάστρα ανάλογως του βάρους.

Τώρα το αν θα πετύχεις το βύθισμα είναι μεγάλο θέμα,μπορείς να το υπολογίσεις ακριβώς βέβαια και να βλέπεις που θα βρίσκεται κάθε φορά σε σχέση με το βάρος που θα έχει το σκάφος (πχ με πιο βαρύ η λιγότερο βαρύ εξοπλισμό) βέβαια για αυτό απαιτούνται πράγματα που ψιλοξεφεύγουν απο το ερασιτεχνικό κομμάτι,δλδ κάποιες αρχάριες γνωσεις ναυπηγικής

----------


## britanis

and one week later

regal 001_1000x750_500KB.jpg

regal 004_1000x750_500KB.jpg

regal 007_1000x750_500KB.jpg

regal 010_1000x750_500KB.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> and one week later
> 
> regal 001_1000x750_500KB.jpg
> 
> regal 004_1000x750_500KB.jpg
> 
> regal 007_1000x750_500KB.jpg
> 
> regal 010_1000x750_500KB.jpg


Very nice!!!

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Μήπως ξέρει κανείς απο που μπορώ να προμηθευτώ πλαστικό για μοντελισμό...? Μου έχει κολλήσει να φτιάξω το μοντέλο του Hellenic Spirit...Α,και μήπως έχει κανείς τα σχέδια του πλοίου ?

----------


## Ellinis

Το νου σας! ο κόκκινος στόλος ξεδιπλώνεται...στο Μουσείο του Π.Ν. στην Αγία Πετρούπολη.

To καταδρομικό Krasniy Kavkaz (Κόκκινος Καύκασος) δίπλα στο θωρηκτό Οctyabrskaya Revolutsiya (Oκτωβριανή Επανάσταση), και τα δύο με τα χαρακτηριστικά που είχαν στο 2ο παγκόσμιο.

Αφιερωμένες στον Ben Bruke  :Wink: 

KK-OR.jpgOR-KK.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σπασιμπα Ellinis!O φιλος σου ben bruke σε χαιρεταει απο τη ναπολη

----------


## mpakos

Να ρωτησω κατι..μήπως γνωρίζετε που μπορώ να βρώ έτοιμα μοντέλα απο τα καράβια??

----------


## Enalia

Κι εδώ τρία που τράβηξα νωρίτερα.

Εδώ και τα τρία μαζί, στολίζουν υπέροχα τα ιδιαίτερα του αφεντικού  :Wink: 



Εδώ είναι το ro/ro NIKOLAS A', που δυστυχώς δεν βρίσκεται τώρα σε ελληνικά νερά.



Εδώ το ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ, με τα παλιά χρώματα όπως βλέπετε.



_...Συνεχίζεται_

----------


## Enalia

Κι εδώ το ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ, πρύμνη αριστερά, μιας και από τα πλάγια το ξαναείδαμε σ' αυτό το θέμα. Το έβαλα απλώς για να δείτε τις λεπτομέρειες της κατασκευής, πίσω στο κατάστρωμα, με τις τέντες, τα καθίσματα, όλα είναι υπέροχα.



Αν δεν απατώμαι, είναι δουλειά του κ. Κώστα κι αυτές.
¶ψογη ως συνήθως  :Wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πραγματι εγω τα εχω φτιαξει οχι ομως το νταλιανα.Αυτα τα μοντελα που εχουν φτιαχτει για τον καπτα μακη και την οικογενεια του τα εχουν ολα,oχι μονο ποιοτηκα, μια και η αντιμετωπιση τους προς εμενα ηταν η καλυτερη δυνατη.Και αυτο δεν περιλαμβανει απαραιτητα το οικονομικο αλλα, πολλα αλλα,που δεν ειναι πια στην πρωτη γραμμη των συναλλαγων μεταξυ των ανθρωπων πια!


a-ferries-romilda.jpg

anthi-marina.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SAMAINA μοντελο για καποιον μερακλη εκ σαμου που τιμησε με αυτον τον τροπο, το πλοιο απο το οποιο ξεκινησε 


IMG_6280.JPG

----------


## stratoscy

Ρε παιδια να ρωτήσω κάτι γενικό?Γιατί δεν κάνουν και τα πλοία που είναι στο νερά μας?τουλάχιστο να φτιάξουν κάποια γνωστά όπως αυτά της ηπειρωτικής?? :Confused:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

GENCO BEAUTY μοντελο που στολιζει πια τα γραφεια της νεας υορκης

samples (7).JPG

Το κατασκευασα 2006 σε κλιμακα 1~200 με υλικο fiber glass σε ξυλινο σκελετο και τις υπερκατασκευες απο φυλλο πλαστικου

----------


## BEN BRUCE

RODANTHI ενα μοντελο του bulk carrier της εταιρειας εμπορικων πλοιων του γερασιμου αγουδημου

samples (5).jpg

----------


## Tasos@@@

Απαιχτος ο φιλος Κωστας για ακομα μια φορα! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

PASSAT σε κλιμακα 1\ 100 για λογαριασμο ολλανδικης εταιρειας το 1999

samples (6).jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SAPPHO μοντελο σε κλιμακα 1\150 κατασκευσμενο απο εμενα το 2002

newfilm (111).jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Καλλιτεχνη Ben Bruce το μοντελο του Σαπφω ειναι Απιθανο!!!

----------


## Νaval22

το αγοράζω τώρα  :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## hoe9mm

Μηπως να βοηθησουμε; www.shipmodels.gr

----------


## n1k0z

καλημερα...μηπως εχει κανεις το μοντελο απ' το Αρκαδι της Ρεθυμνιακης το οποιο ηταν στα γραφεια της εταιριας στο Ρεθυμνο πριν τη παρει η ανεκ??

----------


## BEN BRUCE

PEGASUS μοντελο σε κλιμακα 1/200 κατασκευασμενο το 2008 απο ξυλο και φυλλο πλαστικου.


IMG_9338.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

DOMINATOR 92 μοντελο σε κλιμακα 1/50 κατασκευασμενο το 2007 απο fiber glass

dominator 92 (32).JPG

----------


## theofilos-ship

Πολυ ομορφο το PEGASUS :Wink:

----------


## BULKERMAN

> GENCO BEAUTY μοντελο που στολιζει πια τα γραφεια της νεας υορκης
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72492
> 
> Το κατασκευασα 2006 σε κλιμακα 1~200 με υλικο fiber glass σε ξυλινο σκελετο και τις υπερκατασκευες απο φυλλο πλαστικου


 
Φ Α Ν Τ Α Σ Τ Ι Κ Ο !!!!!!!

----------


## hoe9mm

Γεια σας και απο εμενα .

Λιγα δειγματα και απο τη δικη  μας δουλεια.

Δυο geared bulk carriers σε κλιμακα 1/100. 

Ξυλινη γαστρα πλαστικο για τις υπερκατασκευες ,χρηση LASER CUTTER,  αρκετα photo etching δικης μας κατασκευης, κοπη σε C.N.C. (4 ζωη να εχουν) , κοπη και εκτυπωση ολων των στιψκερ σε ειδικο εκτυπωτη, αλλα και χρηση 3D PRINTER.

Ολα τα εξειδικευμενα εργαλεια βρισκονται στο εργαστηριο μας και κανουμε αυτη τη δουλεια εδω και 20 χρονια περιπου.

ΜΦΧ Σ.Κυριαζης 

www.shipmodels.gr

----------


## hoe9mm

Και μια θαλαμηγος σε 1/50 (0,75μ μηκος).
Α! Τα προηγουμενα ειναι 1,70μ μηκος.

ΜΦΧ Σ.Κυριαζης 

www.architecturalmodels.gr

----------


## Speedkiller

> Γεια σας και απο εμενα .
> 
> Λιγα δειγματα και απο τη δικη  μας δουλεια.
> 
> Δυο geared bulk carriers σε κλιμακα 1/100. 
> 
> Ξυλινη γαστρα πλαστικο για τις υπερκατασκευες ,χρηση LASER CUTTER,  αρκετα photo etching δικης μας κατασκευης, κοπη σε C.N.C. (4 ζωη να εχουν) , κοπη και εκτυπωση ολων των στιψκερ σε ειδικο εκτυπωτη, αλλα και χρηση 3D PRINTER.
> 
> www.shipmodels.gr


Εξαιρετική Δουλεία!!!

----------


## hoe9mm

Ωπ ξεχασα το συνημενο.....

----------


## Tasos@@@

> PEGASUS μοντελο σε κλιμακα 1/200 κατασκευασμενο το 2008 απο ξυλο και φυλλο πλαστικου.
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 73671


Τρομερη η Πηγασαρα φιλε Ben...αψογος! :Very Happy:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ben Bruce το μοντελο του Πηγασος ειναι ΑΠΙΘΑΝΟ!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ASTARTE II ενα υπεροχο σκαφος σε μοντελο απο ξυλο.Κλιμακα 1/250

astarte II (10).JPG

----------


## BULKERMAN

> ASTARTE II ενα υπεροχο σκαφος σε μοντελο απο ξυλο.Κλιμακα 1/250
> 
> astarte II (10).JPG


 
Ανδριώτικης ιδιοκτησίας!!!!!! :Wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Ανδριώτικης ιδιοκτησίας!!!!!!


Σωστοτατος, καταπληκτικο σκαρι γερμανικης κατασκευης 1987.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ANTHI MARINA σε κλιμακα 1\100 κατασκευασμενο απο FIBER GLASS και ξυλο.Για τον BULKERMAN

anthi-marina.jpg

----------


## Tasos@@@

Σε κατι τετοια σκαρια φαινεται το μερακι και η εμπειρια.... :Wink:

----------


## BULKERMAN

> ANTHI MARINA σε κλιμακα 1\100 κατασκευασμενο απο FIBER GLASS και ξυλο.Για τον BULKERMAN
> 
> anthi-marina.jpg


Κατ'αρχήν ευχαριστώ!! Μαζί με το θέμα για τα ποντοπόρα είναι το αγαπημένο μου μιας και υπάρχει η τρέλα της κατασκευής! Θυμάμαι πριν από...χρόνια που πήγαινα με τον πατέρα μου κάθε φορά πριν φύγει στη ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία και χάζευα ένα μεγάλο μοντέλο Τάνκερ ~3 m μήκος!!!

Όποιος μπορεί ας ρίξει μια ματιά στο φορτηγό  ΡΑΝΑΜΑΧ της GENCO ή το ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ που έχεις φτιάξει γιατί μιλάμε για τα ΤΕΛΕΙΑ!! και φυσικά με ΠΟΛΥ χρόνο και υπομονή έτσι??

----------


## cataman

Μιάς και έβαλες μια θαλαμηγό πιό πάνω φίλε Κώστα να βάλω και εγώ μία που σίγουρα θα την είδες στο Ναυτικό Σαλόνι.
Giant 100.

P191009_18.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΘΑΛΕΙΑ ναρκαλιευτικο του Π.Ν κατασκευασμενο το 2002 απο ξυλο

thalia.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Aριστουργηματικη δουλεια!!! Καλλιτεχνη Ben Bruce

----------


## Nick_Pet

Ανοίγω αυτό το θέμα, με αφορμή την ύπαρξη μιας μακέτας του πλοίου, που συνάντησα στο αεροδρόμιο (!!! :shock :Smile:  του Ντύσσελντορφ στη Γερμανία, στις 13.02.2010.
Οι παρακάτω φωτογραφίες είναι χαρακτηριστικές, ενώ πρέπει να σημειώσω ότι πλήθος κόσμου σταματούσε να χαζέψει και να το φωτογραφίσει, κάνοντας δύσκολο το δικό μου έργο!  :Very Happy: 

DSC04628.JPG

DSC04629.JPG

DSC04630.JPG

DSC04631.JPG

DSC04632.JPG

----------


## Nick_Pet

Και συνεχίζω...

DSC04633.JPG

DSC04634.JPG

DSC04635.JPG

DSC04636.JPG

DSC04637.JPG

----------


## Nick_Pet

DSC04639.JPG


DSC04640.JPG


DSC04641.JPG


DSC04642.JPG


DSC04643.JPG

----------


## Nick_Pet

Και κάποιες τελευταίες.

DSC04644.JPG

DSC04648.JPG

DSC04645.JPG

DSC04646.JPG

DSC04647.JPG

Το Nautilia.gr είναι παντού, πλέον και στα αεροδρόμια!  :Wink:

----------


## ιθακη

ηρθε η ωρα να σας παρουσιασω το στολο μου
το χομπι του μοντελισμου το ειχα κολλησει απο παλια,αλλα το ειχα αφησει στο ντουλαπι του χρονου,μεχρι που οταν γραφτηκα στο nautilia μου διμηουργηθηκε η επιθυμεια να ξανα αρχισω

απο την Γερμανικη REVELL σε κλιμακα 1/700 και 1/1200 το μεγαλειοδες QUEEN MARY 2
DSCN2319a.jpg

και εδω με την φιλη της το ανεπαναληπτο QUEEN ELIZABETH 2 της aifix στην 1/600 στο οποιο ακομα δεν ειχαν βαφτει τα παραθυρα
DSCN2326a.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

και καποιες λιγο ποιο κοντινες αφου τελειωσαν ολα τα μοντελα

DSCN2330a.jpg

DSCN2343a.jpg

οταν το εφτιαχνα αυτο,παρολο που δεν ειναι πιστο αντιγραφο (γι αυτο και η εταιρια το  κατυργησε εδω και 5 χρονια) γιατι του λειπουν οι σουιτες πισω απο την γεφυρα,η airfix το απεικονεισε πριν την μετασκευη για την προσθηκη τους,θυμομουν τα λογια του αρχι καπτεν μας του mastrokosta που ειχε σχολιασει σε μια του φωτογραφια "*αρσενικη πλωρη*"
DSCN2344a.jpg

DSCN2345a.jpg


και εδω μια γενικη απο το ναυσταθμο που μας φιλοξενει προσωρινος,το δωματιο της αδερφης μου δηλαδη!!!
DSCN2346a.jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Για δείτε αυτό το βιντεάκι....*

----------


## Natsios

> *Για δείτε αυτό το βιντεάκι....*



πολύ ωραίος

----------


## Tasos@@@

Μοντελο 1:100 του ανοιχτου φερρυ Διανα κατασκευασμενο απο τον κ.Κωστα Σαρλη δειχνει τις ικανοτητες πλευσης που εχει...

IMG_3118.jpg
IMG_3114.jpg

----------


## tripolitis

βιντεακι θελουμε βιντεακι

----------


## Yanakin

Να βάλω κι εγώ το δικό μου λιθαράκι σ'αυτο το καταπληκτικό forum.

Bulk/lumber carrier Dimitris Manios στην 1/400.

http://www.modelshipgallery.com/gall.../yc-index.html

----------


## axos

Μετά απο πολύ προσπάθεια αν και για πρώτη φορα πιστευώ να το κατάφερα... Ελπίζω να το τελειώσω μέσα στον μήνα!!! Η αλήθεια είναι οτι είναι πολύ πιο δύσκολο απο οτι περίμενα...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

To μοντελο του JOHN P. ειναι ετοιμο για βαψιμο τον σεπτεμβριο του 1996

negative (318).jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το μοντελο κτιριου γνωστης ναυτιλιακης εταιρειας 


IMAG0030.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μοντελο σε κλιμακα 1\200 του πανεμορφου PEGASUS της ventouris ferries

IMG_9334.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μοντελο του Καλλιωπη λατζας της μυκονου που ανηκε στην οικογενεια του καπεταν Ανδρεα Ναζου.


kaliopin.jpg


Φωτο του 1998 στην βαρδιολα του ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ

----------


## Leo

> Μοντελο του Καλλιωπη λατζας της μυκονου που ανηκε στην οικογενεια του καπεταν Ανδρεα Ναζου.
> 
> 
> kaliopin.jpg
> 
> 
> Φωτο του 1998 στην βαρδιολα του ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ


 
Καταπληκτικό, φαντάζομαι ο καπτάν Αντρέας ήταν δίπλα σου  :Very Happy: ...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Εντελως ετσι ομως.... το περιμενε ο ανθρωπος και ενα χρονο!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ενα πανεμορφο μοντελο του ταχυτατου Ε/Γ Απολλων σε κλιμακα 1/200 με το σινιαλο των Α/φων Αγαπητου._ 
_Το μοντελο εφτιαξε ο μακετιστας πλοιων   Κωστας Σαρλης._

DSCN1280 nmail.jpg

----------


## Tasos@@@

Πανεμορφη δουλεια απο τον καλο φιλο Κωστα!

----------


## axos

Ακόμα δύο φώτο αν και οχι τελειωμένο... Διώνη είναι ενα όνομα απο τη μυθολογία, κόρη του ωκεανού και της γής...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΣΟΦΟΚΛΗΣ ΒΕΝ. μοντελο σε κλιμακα 1\ 150


L.JPG


Κατασκευη μοντελου 2007

----------


## BEN BRUCE

GOLDEN PRINCE σε κλιμακα 1\150

L (1).JPG

Κατασκευη μοντελου 2008

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Απιθανη δουλεια!  Καταπληκτικα και τα δυο μοντελα!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

EXPRESS OLYMPIA μοντελο σε κλιμακα 1\200

express-olymbia.jpg

Κατασκευη 2005

----------


## Tasos@@@

Απιθανα μοντελακια φιλε Ben...τρομερα... :Very Happy: ...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΕUROPEAN VISION το μοντελο που ειχα φτιαξει με τον αριθμο του ναυπηγειου V 31 φωτογραφηθηκε και με μονταζ εγινε το εξωφυλλο της μπροσουρας της FESTIVAL για το 2000

euro vision.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Για να δουμε κατι διαφορετικο.....

r.jpg

r (1).jpg

Νησος μυκονος λοιπον 1μετρο και 40 εκ με αξονες προπελες τιμονια και προπελακια.Το πουλαμε οπως ειναι στην φωτο χωρις τηλεκατευθυνση και μοτερ.Ειναι κατασκευασμενο απο fiber glass και gel coat.Οσοι πιστοι στειλτε pm ή στο γνωστο τηλ απο κατω :Wink:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ομορφο κομματι! Αντε να το δουμε και εν πλω!

----------


## ιθακη

> Για να δουμε κατι διαφορετικο.....
> 
> r.jpg
> 
> r (1).jpg
> 
> Νησος μυκονος λοιπον 1μετρο και 40 εκ με αξονες προπελες τιμονια και προπελακια.Το πουλαμε οπως ειναι στην φωτο χωρις τηλεκατευθυνση και μοτερ.Ειναι κατασκευασμενο απο fiber glass και gel coat.Οσοι πιστοι στειλτε pm ή στο γνωστο τηλ απο κατω


οπα σε τσακωσα μαστρο Κωστα...τι ειναι αυτο κατω απο την πρυμνη του Νησος????Το υπεροχο μοντελο του Queen Mary 2 απο την Revell,και απο οτι διακρινω σε συγκριση με το μοντελο του Νησος,αυτο πρεπει να ειναι στην 1/400...αν ναι αυτο ειναι που θελω εγω Κυριε Κωστα...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SARA μοντελο σε κλιμακα 1\100 της AEGEAN

sara (20).JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Καταπληκτικο!!!

----------


## "Express"George

ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΜΟΝΤΕΛΟ ΤΟΥ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΜΗΛΟΣ;

----------


## BEN BRUCE

MILOS EXPRESS & IONIAN QUEEN 

209.JPG

----------


## "Express"George

thanks!!!!

----------


## Tasos@@@

Α Ρ Ι Σ Τ Ο Υ Ρ Γ Η Μ Α Τ Ι Κ Α  φιλε Κωστα οπως αλλωστε και καθε σου δουλεια!! :Very Happy:

----------


## apollo_express

Υπάρχει κανένα μοντέλο του Εξπρεσ Απόλλων ή των αδελφών του;

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eτοιμαζονται δυο σιγα σιγα.Ενα πηνελοπη και ενα αγιος γεωργιος

----------


## ΚΩΣΤΑΣ Γ ΜΗΧ

> Για να δουμε κατι διαφορετικο.....
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 91323
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 91324
> 
> Νησος μυκονος λοιπον 1μετρο και 40 εκ με αξονες προπελες τιμονια και προπελακια.Το πουλαμε οπως ειναι στην φωτο χωρις τηλεκατευθυνση και μοτερ.Ειναι κατασκευασμενο απο fiber glass και gel coat.Οσοι πιστοι στειλτε pm ή στο γνωστο τηλ απο κατω


 τι τιμή έχει το συγκεκριμένο? ?

----------


## theofilos-ship

*Για τους fun του πλοιου σε κλιμακα  1/100

*000_0008.jpg

theo 1.jpg

theo 2.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Το* Απολλων* σε μοντελο 1/150 με το σινιαλο  της _Θηραικης Ατμοπλοιας_ 

DSCN1499.jpg

----------


## kapas

> *Για τους fun του πλοιου σε κλιμακα  1/100
> 
> *000_0008.jpg
> 
> theo 1.jpg
> 
> theo 2.jpg


ααα πολυ ωραια πραματα...για ακομη μια φορα ενα μπραβο στον καλιτεχνη απο εμενα.... :Cool:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Και απο εμενα βεβαια τα συνχαριτηρια μου στον καλλιτεχνη,σε πολλα επιπεδα, μανο

----------


## ΚΩΣΤΑΣ Γ ΜΗΧ

το νησσος μύκονος παιδιά πόσο κοστίζει περίπου? ?

----------


## Ellinis

Και ένα μοντελάκι του MAXIM GORKIY στο σαλόνι του πλοίου. Να φρόντισε να το πάρει κάποιος πριν καταλήξει στα διαλυτήρια της Ινδίας;

Max1.jpg
πηγή

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μπορει καποιος να απολαυσει αυτο το απιθανο γερμανικο σκαρι στην ταινια <ο επικυριαρχος > του 1974 σε απιθανες βουτιες στον ατλαντικο και με παρα πολλα γυρισματα στο εσωτερικο του.Καπτεν στο εργο ο Ομαρ Σαριφ.Το εργο γυριστικε στην σκατζα απο την γερμανικη πλοιοκτησια στην <ανατολικου μπλοκ>

----------


## ΚΩΣΤΑΣ Γ ΜΗΧ

το νησσος μύκονος πόσο έχει περίπου ρε παιδιά? ? κανείς δεν γνωρίζει?

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Πανεμορφο μοντελο σε κλιμακα 1/200 του πλοιου _Τ.S.S. Απολλων_ με το σινιαλο της _Θηραικης Ατμοπλοιας_. Το μοντελο κατασκευασε ο μακετιστας πλοιων Κωστας Σαρλης.
DSCN5366.jpg

DSCN5369.jpg

DSCN5373.jpg

----------


## f/b delfini

Ενα τελειο βιντεο, για ενα τελειo πλοιο

----------


## alcaeos

> Ενα τελειο βιντεο, για ενα τελειo πλοιο


απορω ποσο να κοστιζει ενα τετοιο μοντελο ;;!!!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Τα δελφινια του αιγαιου ετοιμαζονται....

cf 1-2 (1).JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αλλη μια φωτο απο τα ιστορικα αυτα πλοια.

cf 1-2.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Τι ομορφιες ειναι αυτες!!! Καταπληκτικα!!!

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Μας λείπει ο Απόλλωνας Ben με τα χρώματα της Agapitos Express Ferries ή το Παναγία Εκατονταπυλιανή ανάλογα, αν το εικονιζόμενο με τα χρώματα της VSL είναι το Apollon Express I. Η διαφορά των δύο επί ελληνικής πλοιοκτησίας θυμάμαι ήταν η προέκταση της γέφυρας προς τα πίσω του πρώτου Απόλλωνα.

----------


## ιθακη

> Τα δελφινια του αιγαιου ετοιμαζονται....
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 110028


γιατι οχι και το τριτο να ειναι ολα μαζι,σαν φαμιλια???

----------


## apollo_express

> Αλλη μια φωτο απο τα ιστορικα αυτα πλοια.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 110029



Πόσο κοστίζει το ένα;

----------


## f/b delfini

> Αλλη μια φωτο απο τα ιστορικα αυτα πλοια.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 110029


Πωλειται κανενα απο τα δυο?????

----------


## Joyrider

To ιστορικό Γερμανικό Υ/Κ Κaiser Wilhelm II σε μοντέλο στο μουσείο τεχνολογίας του Μονάχου.Συγγνώμη για την κακή ποιότητα δεν είχα καλή φωτογραφική τότε, την επόμενη φορά που θα πάω θα επανορθώσω.Το μουσείο έχει δυό ολόκληρους ορόφους αφιερωμένους στη ναυτική τεχνολογία.







την ιστορία του μπορείτε να τη διαβάσετε εδώ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SS_Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

----------


## Νικόλας

> Αλλη μια φωτο απο τα ιστορικα αυτα πλοια.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 110029


όπα να και το τασάκι VENTOURIS FERRIES κάτω από τα μοντέλα !!:mrgreen:
τώρα αυτά είναι απλά μοντελα ή γίνονται και τηλεκατευθυνόμενα :Confused:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πουλαω τασακι VENTOURIS FERRIES φιλε nikolas :Surprised: 
Tα συγκεκριμενα μοντελα ειναι στατικα αλλα μπορουν να κατασκευαστουν και τηλεκατευθηνομενα.

----------


## Νικόλας

χαχαχα ευχαριστώ αλλά έχω μπόλικα από αυτά  :Wink: :mrgreen:
ααα μπορούν να γίνουν και τηλεκατευθινομένα
είδη τώρα φαντάζομαι τον ΒΑΠΟΡΑ(πολαρις) πωωω

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ειχε φτιαξει ενας φιλος Πολαρις τηλεκατευθυνομενο πριν καμια 5ετια αλλα ηταν μονοπροπελο νομιζω.Σημερα βεβαια εχει φτιαξει σουπερ εργαλειο με 2 μηχανες προπελακι και τωρα πολεμα να φτιαξει και visor.Αμα στειλει φωτο θα ανεβασω

----------


## Νικόλας

πωωωωω
και στο youtube έχει φτιάξει ένας φίλος αν πατήσετε POLARIS RC θα το βγάλει 
το άτιμο είναι ...ΤΕΛΕΙΟ

----------


## Ergis

*COMMING SOON*..... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## cataman

Φίλε Έργη καταπληκτικό.
Να υποθέσω γιατί δεν διακρίνεται καλά, ότι η γάστρα είναι από πολυστέρα, έτσι? Και την υπερκατασκευή την κάνεις από κομμάτια πλεξιγκάς.

Δέκρινα επίσης και μπρούτζινες προπέλες.

Μια ερώτηση: Θα μιλάμε για ένα στατικό μοντέλο ή θα το κάνεις και τηλεκατευθυνόμενο?
Περιμένουμε με αγωνία την ολοκλήρωση του.

Να σου υπενθημίσω και το topic για τα τηλεκατευθυνόμενα όπου ανεβάζω φωτογραφίες από συναντήσεις Ναυτομοντελιστών:
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=48605

----------


## Ergis

> Φίλε Έργη καταπληκτικό.
> Να υποθέσω γιατί δεν διακρίνεται καλά, ότι η γάστρα είναι από πολυστέρα, έτσι? Και την υπερκατασκευή την κάνεις από κομμάτια πλεξιγκάς.
> 
> Δέκρινα επίσης και μπρούτζινες προπέλες.
> 
> Μια ερώτηση: Θα μιλάμε για ένα στατικό μοντέλο ή θα το κάνεις και τηλεκατευθυνόμενο?
> Περιμένουμε με αγωνία την ολοκλήρωση του.
> 
> Να σου υπενθημίσω και το topic για τα τηλεκατευθυνόμενα όπου ανεβάζω φωτογραφίες από συναντήσεις Ναυτομοντελιστών:
> http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=48605


το μοντελο θα ειναι και στατικο αλλα και τηλεκατευθυνομενο.
η κατασκευη δεν ειναι δικη μου αλλα την εχει αναλαβει επαγγελματιας.
(εχει φτιαξει το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ που βρισκεται στα κεντρικα της HELLENIC seaways)
το μοντελο βρισκεται σε προχωρημενο σταδιο και τις επομενες ημερες αναμενεται να βαφτει κιολας.
η δουλεια που γινεται ειναι πραγματικα καταπληκτικη.
η κλιμακα ειναι 1/150 με πληρη φωτισμο και κινησεις.
τις επομενες ωρες θα δημοσιευσω φωτογραφια απο την προχθεσινη του κατασταση.

----------


## Ergis

*ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ 20-10-2010*

----------


## naxos ship

φιλε εργη να σε ρωτησω τι κοστιζει η κατασκευη του τηλ/μενου μοντελου?

----------


## cataman

Πραγματικά εκπληκτική δουλειά.
Αν γίνουν και τα δύο bow thruster λειτουργικά θα μανουβράρει σαν το πραγματικό.
Δες εδώ το Hanseatic πως μανουβράρει σε κλειστό χώρο με ένα bow thruster:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5C54hFOSUb4

Περιμένουμε να το δούμε και στο νερό λοιπόν.

----------


## Ergis

> Πραγματικά εκπληκτική δουλειά.
> Αν γίνουν και τα δύο bow thruster λειτουργικά θα μανουβράρει σαν το πραγματικό.
> Δες εδώ το Hanseatic πως μανουβράρει σε κλειστό χώρο με ένα bow thruster:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5C54hFOSUb4
> 
> Περιμένουμε να το δούμε και στο νερό λοιπόν.


λειτουργηκα ειναι και τα 2 συναδελφε οπως και το stern thruster

----------


## cataman

> λειτουργηκα ειναι και τα 2 συναδελφε οπως και το stern thruster


Θα έχει και stern thruster? Σούπερ, προβλέπω επιτόπου ελιγμούς σε πάρα πολύ κλειστό χώρο άνετα.

Πάντως μάλλον κατάλαβες λάθος αν αναφέρεσαι για το κρουαζιερόπλοιο. Δεν είναι δικό μου το Hanseatic. Εγώ είμαι σε άλλη κατηγορία.
Δές εδώ ποιά είναι τα μέχρι τώρα μοντέλα μου:
http://rc-boatfanatic.blogspot.com/2...at-models.html

Και ετοιμάζω ένα ακόμα ιστιοφόρο τρεχαντήρι το οποίο είναι αυτό:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9EgFPX4QvY

----------


## Ergis

> Θα έχει και stern thruster? Σούπερ, προβλέπω επιτόπου ελιγμούς σε πάρα πολύ κλειστό χώρο άνετα.
> 
> Πάντως μάλλον κατάλαβες λάθος αν αναφέρεσαι για το κρουαζιερόπλοιο. Δεν είναι δικό μου το Hanseatic. Εγώ είμαι σε άλλη κατηγορία.
> Δές εδώ ποιά είναι τα μέχρι τώρα μοντέλα μου:
> http://rc-boatfanatic.blogspot.com/2...at-models.html
> 
> Και ετοιμάζω ένα ακόμα ιστιοφόρο τρεχαντήρι το οποίο είναι αυτό:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9EgFPX4QvY


καλη συνεχεια σου ευχομαι φιλε μου στο εργο σου.εγω δεν ειμαι σε αυτη τη καυηγορια οπως καταλαβαινεις αν και ειμαι λατρης και αυτων.
επιθυμω ομως πολυ να φτιαξω και εγω ενα μοντελο τηλεκατευθυνομενο.
θα δουμε.μεχρι στιγμης το επεξεργαζομαι στο μυαλο μου ακομα......

----------


## Montelistis

Κάποια απο τα μοντέλα που έχω κατασκευάσει,για περισσότερες πληροφορίες επισκεφθείτε το site μου: www.shipmodelmaker.gr ή www.shipmodelmaker.com

----------


## naxos ship

φιλε πολυ ωραια τα εργα απλα αριστουργημα

----------


## britanis

my last models
the sinking BRITANIC and the wreck today

and the 30`s KALAKALA ferry

all with light

----------


## "Express"George

Απλα τελειααααα!!!!

----------


## Montelistis

Ένα δείγμα της δουλειάς μου.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Το Ε/Γ _Δεσποινα_ σε μοντελο 1/200 ισαλου γραμμης
Despina.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Το Ε/Γ _Δεσποινα_ σε μοντελο 1/200 ισαλου γραμμης
> Despina.jpg



Iστορικοτατο μοντελο του θρυλικου δεσποινα που οργωσε το Αιγαιο απο ακρη σε ακρη!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Και σαν _Ευαγγελιστρια_ σε κλιμακα 1/200 
euaggelistria.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Και σαν _Ευαγγελιστρια_ σε κλιμακα 1/200 
> euaggelistria.jpg


H ιστορια συνεχιζεται, του μικρου αυτου σκαριου δια χειρος TSS APOLLON εδω στο naytilia....

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

* Δεσποινα* και *Παντελης* σε 1/200 ισαλου 
Pantelis & Despina.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ μικρο μοντελο του ενδοξου φερυ..


pl.jpg

pl (1).jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Πανεμορφο   μοντελο!!!

----------


## Tasos@@@

Καταπληκτικό μοντελάκι φιλε Ben!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Για να δουμε κατι πιο παλιο....

scan0052.jpg

Το οποιο το ειχα φτιαξει για την ceres το 1996 και αλλαξα χρωματα 3 φορες οσες και οι αλλαγες της εταιρειας

----------


## chiotis

Εδω ειναι 3 φωτο απο το μοντελο του Νησος Χιος.
(ποσιδωνεια 2010)

----------


## SoUkSoU

γνωριζει κανεις καποιο μαγαζι που να φτιαχνει?
οποιος μπορει ας μου πει ευχαριστω

----------


## Apostolos

Για βγες φίλε στην αρχική σελίδα και στο κάτω μέρος υπάρχει banner του φίλου Κώστα Σαρλή που φτιάχνει τα καλύτερα!

----------


## costaser

*Μπορείς επίσης να δείς δείγματα της υπέροχης δουλειάς του στις προηγούμενες σελίδες του θέματος.*

----------


## SoUkSoU

ειδα..... κανει παρα πολυ καλη δουλεια!
  ευχαριστω

----------


## helatros68

Ενα πολυ απλο χαρτινο μοντελο του Sunflower Furano κατασκευασμενο για τους γιους μου.

sunflower furano 1.jpg

sunflower furano 2.jpg

----------


## f/b delfini

> Ενα πολυ απλο χαρτινο μοντελο του Sunflower Furano κατασκευασμενο για τους γιους μου.
> 
> sunflower furano 1.jpg
> 
> sunflower furano 2.jpg


Πως το εφιαξες;;;;; Κατεβασες τπτ απο το διαδικτυο;;;

----------


## helatros68

Ναι μπες στη παρακατω σελιδα. Αν και στα γιαπωνεζικα με λιγο ψαξιμο μπορεις να βρεις και να κατεβασεις αρκετα μοντελα σε pdf. 

http://iruka.g.dgdg.jp/iruka1002/papercraft.htm

----------


## f/b delfini

> Ναι μπες στη παρακατω σελιδα. Αν και στα γιαπωνεζικα με λιγο ψαξιμο μπορεις να βρεις και να κατεβασεις αρκετα μοντελα σε pdf. 
> 
> http://iruka.g.dgdg.jp/iruka1002/papercraft.htm


Ευχαριστω πολυ, ιδικα τωρα που αρχισαν να μου αρεσουν τα γιαπωνεζικα..................

----------


## BEN BRUCE

σε κλιμακα 1\200 απο τα ναυπηγεια μου (μίκρο..)

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 118956

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Και η η συνεχεια....

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 118958

----------


## Tasos@@@

Τώρα τι να πεί κανείς?Τα τελειότερα μοντέλα πλοίων έχουν κατασκευάσει τα ναυπηγεία σου Κωστή! :Wink: 
¶ψογο και το Κ.Μ. που  δεν αποτελεί εξαίρεση στον κανόνα... :Very Happy:

----------


## Ergis

*καλες γιορτες ευχομαι σε ολη την παρεα του nautilia.gr*

----------


## Ergis

καλημερα σε ολη την παρεα.
Ας θυμηθουμε μια παλια αναμνηση που καποτε κοσμουσε το λιμανι του Πειραια και των Χανιων....
στολισμενο στο σαλονι μου

ARIADNE 1/150

----------


## ChiefMate

> καλημερα σε ολη την παρεα.
> Ας θυμηθουμε μια παλια αναμνηση που καποτε κοσμουσε το λιμανι του Πειραια και των Χανιων....
> στολισμενο στο σαλονι μου
> 
> ARIADNE 1/150



Μπραβο ρε συ Εργη!
Πραγματικα το ζηλευω!Καθε χρονο στο ξεμπαρκο λεω να ξεκινησω να φτιαξω κ εγω ενα Cape Size αλλα επειδη ειμαι λιγο νευρικος το παραταω κ το χειροτερο πεταω κ ολα τα συνεργα πανω στα νευρα μου...
Ελπιζω καποτε να το καταφερω!
Κ παλι μπραβο!

----------


## Ergis

Σευχαριστω πολυ αρχηγε. :Wink:

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

> *καλες γιορτες ευχομαι σε ολη την παρεα του nautilia.gr*


 Πλάκα κάνεις.; Σε εναν ΑΡΙΑΔΝΟΠΛΗΚΤΟ...!!! Υπεροχο....!! Μπορείς να μου στείλεις με pm πόσο σου κόστισε...???

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Και η η συνεχεια....
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 118958


Καταπληκτικο!!! Μπραβο Ben Bruce!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αυτες τις μερες παντα μελεταω τον καπτα μακη.

g.JPG

Δεν ξερω γιατι!

ALKMINI A. 1: 100 φωτιζομενο

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΑΝΤΗΙ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ σε κλιμακα 1/100 κατασκευασμενο το 2005

g (1).JPG

----------


## Tasos@@@

ΑΥΤΟ είναι μοντελάκι,όχι αστεία... :Wink: 
ΣΑΡΩΤΙΚΟ......

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Εξαιρετικη δουλεια! Καταπληκτικο μοντελο!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SUPERFAST VI σε κλιμακα 1\150 κατασκευασμενο απο εμενα το 2002

superfast.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

PENELOPE A. & AGIOS GEORGIOS σε κλιμακα 1\200 μολις βγηκαν απο το ναυπηγειο.

pen ag geo (77).JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Εδω παλι σε αλλη ποζα τα πραγματικα διδυμα.

pen ag geo (110).JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Καταπληκτικη   δουλεια!!! Πανεμορφα  τα μοντελα!!!

----------


## Ellinis

Έτοιμα για να γίνουν τα βαφτίσια τους! περιμένουμε προσκλήσεις :-D

----------


## Natsios

Ελπίζω οι πιο προχωρημένοι εδώ να δέχονται ένα μοντελάκι από έναν άκρως ερασιτέχνη 
Τα πρώτα βήματα του ΜαστροΦραγκίσκου

DSC03360.JPG 
DSC03361.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SARA μικρο γκαζαδικο με εξοπλισμο για την αντιμετωπιση θαλασσιας ρυπανσης

ship models (4).JPG

Κλιμακα μοντελου 1\100

----------


## britanis

pasteur1234567000 001_1000x750_500KB.jpg my new order  :Cool: the troop version of PASTEUR
after 2 kalakalas :grin:

----------


## npb

Πρώτη μου απόπειρα να κατασκευάσω μοντέλο πλοίου καιι δεν θα μπορούσε να ειναι άλλο απο το θρυλικό ΝΑΞΟΣ. Το πλοίο είναι κατασκευασμένο σε κλίμακα 1:125
DSC05270.jpgDSC05272.jpgDSC05274.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Mοντελο ωραιοτατου σκαφους σε κλιμακα 1\50 .

---.JPG

Την αλλη εβδομαδα και οι τελικες φωτο

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Απιθανο το μοντελακι!!! Καταπληκτικη δουλεια απο τον φιλο Ben Bruce!!! Θα περιμενουμε και   τις τελικες φωτο!

----------


## Maiandros

Μοντελο πλοιου δικης μου επινοησης που φερει το ονομα ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ.Η κατασκευη του ολοκληρωθηκε το 1999 στο υπογειο-αποθηκη του σπιτιου μου, εδω στο νησι.Ολα τα στοιχεια πανω του ειναι εξ'ολοκληρου _στο χερι..._και τα ξυλα κομμενα με το πριονι που κλαδευαμε τις ελιες(διακρινεται πανω στο τραπεζακι). Eχει μηκος 1,56cm και βαρος 7kg.

model2.jpg model1.jpg model3.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

NAIAS EXPRESS σε κλιμακα 1/200 που κατασκευασα το καλοκαιρι

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ σε κλιμακα 1/200 που κατασκευασα το καλοκαιρι

----------


## pantelis2009

Πάντα απίθανα τα μοντελάκια σου :Fat: .

----------


## Ergis

εγω ενα το εχω και το καμαρωνω,
ολο λεω οτι θα το βαλω στο νερο και ολο το λυπαμαι...
Η ΟΜΟΡΦΗ ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ σε κλιμακα 1/150

DSC042551.jpgDSC042541.jpgDSC042531.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Όμορφη η κοπελιά :Surprised:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

N. WIND OF GRACE σε κλιμακα 1/200

----------


## Αγιος Γερασιμος

DSC00318.jpgDSC00319.jpgDSC00320.jpgDSC00321.jpgτο ελευθεριος βενιζελος στο 70% απο το περας τις κατασκευης του.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

EL. VENIZELOS σε κλιμακα 1/200 που ειχα κατασκευασει το 1996

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΔΙΑΝΑ κλασικη παντοφλα του 1971 σε κλιμακα 1/100

e.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Καταπληκτικήηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηη .......το σημερινό EOLO. Δώσε. :Surprised:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΑΝΤΗΙ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ σε κλιμακα 1/100 που ειχα κατασκευασει το 2005

scans (37).jpg

----------


## Maiandros

> NAIAS EXPRESS σε κλιμακα 1/200 που κατασκευασα το καλοκαιρι


....απλά τέλειο φίλε Ben όπως κι όλα τα μοντέλα που μας έχεις παρουσιάσει τελευταία!! Απίστευτος ο αριθμός των μοντέλων που έχεις κατασκευάσει και ο συνδυασμός με την ποιότητά τους εντυπωσιάζει!!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΑGIOS GEORGIOS & TSS APOLLON σε κλιμακα 1/200

DSC02503.JPG

----------


## britanis

hello friends
yes i am back,and i have a christmas present for you!
look here 
http://www.kartonist.de/wbb2/thread....477#post215477

----------


## Αγιος Γερασιμος

Eλευθέριος Βενιζέλος λοιπον,μονο μερικες λεπτομερειες εμειναν ωστε να ολοκληρωθει το Μοντελο Πλοιου της Χρονιας 2012!

----------


## dimitris10

Αψογη δουλεια!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

POPI S. ενα ομορφο γιαπωνεζικο bulk των ναυπηγειων hitachi του 1981 σε κλιμακα 1/200 που κατασκευσα 

DSC03226.JPG

----------


## Maiandros

> POPI S. ενα ομορφο γιαπωνεζικο bulk των ναυπηγειων hitachi του 1981 σε κλιμακα 1/200 που κατασκευσα 
> 
> DSC03226.JPG



¶ψογο, καταπληκτικό!!!

----------


## Αγιος Γερασιμος

Ελευθέριος Βενιζέλος,Ready to Sailing.!Το μηκος του πλοιου ειναι 1m και 04cm,και το πλατος 0,22cm.

----------


## Maiandros

> Ελευθέριος Βενιζέλος,Ready to Sailing.!



Επιβλητικό όπως είναι και το original...!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Για ολα φταιει το γκαζον....ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ σε κλιμακα 1/100 κατασκευης 1998

YIOP (28).jpg

----------


## Maiandros

> Για ολα φταιει το γκαζον....ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ σε κλιμακα 1/100 κατασκευης 1998
> 
> YIOP (28).jpg


Το ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ βόσκει στο χορτάρι... Πέρα από την πλάκα, το μοντέλο είναι πραγματικά καταπληκτικό, άψογο από κάθε άποψη!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ D - 03  Α/Τ ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ ετοιμο   να εκτελεση ακομη ενα  "Ξιφια", μοντελο ισαλου γραμμης σε κλιμακα 1/300 δια χειρος BEN BRUCE

_AIGAION 03.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ωραιο εγινε!
Βαζω και το  SEAJET 1 που ειχα φτιαξει το 1996 σε κλιμακα 1/50

mod (4).jpg

Η φωτο ειναι στα λεμοναδικα και ειχαν βγει και τα παιδια απο το GOLDEN VERGINA που ηταν διπλα και το κοιταζαν

----------


## BEN BRUCE

FLAMENCO σε κλιμακα 1/200 κατασκευης 1997

f (2).jpg

----------


## leo85

απλά ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΙΚΟ..........

----------


## BEN BRUCE

BOLERO & the AZUR σε κλιμακα 1/200 κατασκευης 1997

f (3).jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Απο τον φιλο Ben Bruce Παρα πολυ καλη δουλεια!!!_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το   ΑΔΩΝΙΣ του Καβουνιδη ενα ομορφο    μοντελο ισαλου γραμμης σε κλιμακα 1/400 δια χειρος BEN BRUCE 

_ DSCF6357_1.jpgDSCF6358_2.jpgDSCF6359_3.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

PEGASUS σε κλιμακα 1/200 κατασκευης μου 2008

IMG_9338.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Καταπληκτικο!!!_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

BOLERO & the AZUR σε κλιμακα 1/200 κατασκευης μου 1997

σάρωση0264.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Tο ένα καλύτερο απο το άλλο. Εμείς απλά σ' ευχαριστούμε που τα μοιράζεσε μαζί μας, όλα αυτά τα υπέροχα μοντέλα.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Ετσι ακριβως οπως το εγραψε ο φιλος Παντελης "το ενα καλυτερο απο το αλλο"!!!   _

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μιαουλης με τα χρωματα του νομικου σε κλιμακα 1/200 κατασκευης 2005


scan0004.jpg

Ειδικη αφιερωση στον φιλο maiandros

----------


## Maiandros

> Μιαουλης με τα χρωματα του νομικου σε κλιμακα 1/200 κατασκευης 2005
> 
> 
> scan0004.jpg
> 
> Ειδικη αφιερωση στον φιλο maiandros


Σ'ευχαριστώ  για την αφιέρωση φίλε BEN BRUCE, πολύ όμορφο το μοντέλο!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΑΝΤΗΙ ΜΑRINA σε κλιμακα 1/100 ,λεπτομερια της πλωρης, απο το μοντελο που κατασκευασα το 2005

scan0009.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

VARIETY VOYAGER & HARMONY V σε κλιμακα 1/75 που κατασκευασα το 2011 & 2008 αντιστοιχα

DSC03065.jpg

----------


## leo85

Πολύ καλή η δουλειά σου και την εκτιμάω ιδιαίτερα .

----------


## BEN BRUCE

PANTHEON ,σημερα πανοραμαΙΙ, σε κλιμακα 1/100 που κατασκευασα το 2005

negatives (137).jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Πανεμορφο!!!_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΝΙΚΟΛΑΣ. Α σε κλιμακα 1/100 που ειχα κατασκευασει το 1998

125 (145).jpg

----------


## Ilias 92

Αν επιτρέπεται τι υλικό κατασκευής  χρησιμοποιείς ?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Αν επιτρέπεται τι υλικό κατασκευής  χρησιμοποιείς ?


Ειναι κατασκευασμενα απο ξυλο

----------


## Maiandros

> ΝΙΚΟΛΑΣ. Α σε κλιμακα 1/100 που ειχα κατασκευασει το 1998
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 137309



Φίλε BEN BRUCE τι να πει κανείς γενικότερα για την δουλειά σου...αξιοθαύμαστη υπομονή, επιδεξιότητα, δεξιοτεχνία και ταλέντο!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> ΝΙΚΟΛΑΣ. Α σε κλιμακα 1/100 που ειχα κατασκευασει το 1998
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 137309


_ Και πολυ μερακλιδικη δουλεια!!!_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ευχαριστω και τους δυο σας για τα καλα σας λογια.Το μοντελο ΝΙΚΟΛΑΣ.Α το φωτογραφισε η εταιρεια το φοτοσοπαρισε με θαλασσα και το εκανε καδρο που κοσμουσε τα γραφεια της και τα πλοια της.Αυτο εγινε μαλλον γιατι ουσιαστικα μονο την πρωτη του χρονια ηταν σε καλη εμφανιση το βαπορι

----------


## Apostolos

Και την Άνοιξη του 2002 είχαμς ρήξει μπόλικο βάψιμο στην πάντα αλλα και στις βάρκες! (θυμάσαι ένα έντονο πορτοκαλί :Wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

DIMITROULA σε κλιμακα 1/100 που κατασκευασα το 1998

AX (13).jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Πανεμορφο αλλα και ρεαλιστικοτατο το μοντελο του ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ που εφτιαξε ο φιλος   BEN BRUCE για   να το δουμε και εν πλω!!!  

_K.SARLIS models.jpg

----------


## Maiandros

> _Πανεμορφο αλλα και ρεαλιστικοτατο το μοντελο του ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ που εφτιαξε ο φιλος   BEN BRUCE για   να το δουμε και εν πλω!!!  
> 
> _K.SARLIS models.jpg



Απίστευτο!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> _Πανεμορφο αλλα και ρεαλιστικοτατο το μοντελο του ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ που εφτιαξε ο φιλος   BEN BRUCE για   να το δουμε και εν πλω!!!  
> 
> _K.SARLIS models.jpg


Δεν μπορω να εχω κανενα παραπονο-ειμαι απολυτα ικανοποιημενος!

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Δεν μπορω να εχω κανενα παραπονο-ειμαι απολυτα ικανοποιημενος!


Μιας και ζωντάνεψε το καράβι ποιός είναι ο καπετάνιος που διακρίνω στην αριστερή βαρδιόλα?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Στο μοντελο εγω στη πραγματικη Δημηρτουλα ο καπτα Μανθος μπαλοπιτος

----------


## pantelis2009

Είσαστε απίθανοι και οι δύο. Απλά ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## ιθακη

To μοντέλο του Βαλτικού Superfast που βρίσκετε στο terminal του Μπάρι, στο εκδοτήριο της Superfast

IMG_7250.JPG

----------


## Maiandros

> To μοντέλο του Βαλτικού Superfast που βρίσκετε στο terminal του Μπάρι, στο εκδοτήριο της Superfast
> 
> IMG_7250.JPG



...πως δεν βάλανε και καμιά τηλεόραση πάνω....!!

----------


## Ilias 92

> ...πως δεν βάλανε και καμιά τηλεόραση πάνω....!!


Σεμεδάκι δε λες καλύτερα... :Smile:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

KYDON σε κλιμακα 1/150 που κατασκευασα το 2003

kydon.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Απίθανη κατασκευή. Σ' ευχαριστούμε που την μοιράστηκες μαζί μας.

----------


## renion

> KYDON σε κλιμακα 1/150 που κατασκευασα το 2003
> 
> kydon.jpg


αριστουργημα....

----------


## Maiandros

> KYDON σε κλιμακα 1/150 που κατασκευασα το 2003
> 
> kydon.jpg



Φανταστικό!!! Απ'τα εντυπωσιακότερα  μοντέλα που μας έχεις παρουσιάσει!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Πραγματικα εντυπωσιακο!!!_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ευχαριστω ολους σας για τα καλα σας λογια

hermes hercules.jpg

ΣΟΦΟΚΛΗΣ Β. σε κλιμακα 1/150 κατασκευης 2007

----------


## ιθακη

Ας τα βλέπουμε τουλάχιστον έτσι, γιατί δεν το βλέπω να τα ξαναδούμε από κοντά

----------


## BEN BRUCE

To yacht i-sea σε κλιμακα 1/50 που κατασκευασα το 2011

IMG_0341.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Εδώ πάει το .........έχω και κότερο πάμε μιά βόλτα. :Fat:  Απίθανος ο φίλος Κώστας και τα έργα του.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Μοντελο ισαλου γραμμης__   του πανεμορφου "ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ"  με το σινιαλο των Α/φων Αγαπητου,       σε κλιμακα  1/200 δια χειρος του φιλου BEN BRUCE

_DSCN1509.jpgDSCN1515.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενος που το μοντελο σου αρεσει και το εκτιμας, οπως λιγοι και βεβαια σε ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια φιλε TSS APOLLON

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΒLUE STAR ITHAKI σε κλιμακα 1/100 κατασκευης 2002

bluestar-2.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Πανεμορφο  το μοντελο και  καταπληκτικη δουλεια απο τον φιλο BEN BRUCE!!!_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

VARIETY VOYAGER που κατασκευασα το 2011 σε κλιμακα 1/100 σε μια στουντιο φωτογραφηση απο τον Φανη Μουρτο

pl (5).jpg

----------


## stathis.s

Καλησπέρα σε όλη την παρέα του nautilia.gr! Ξέρει κανείς σας που μπορώ να βρώ λεπτομερή σχέδια από άγκυρες πλοίων του 17ου-18ου αιώνα; (με ενδιαφέρουν κυρίως τα πειρατικά). Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Υπάρχουν αρκετά στο βιβλίο The arming and fitting of English ships of war, 1600-1815 του Brian Lavery (ISBN 9780870210099) εκεί θα βρ΄'εις και άλλα στοιχεία. Επίσης υπάρχει και το βιβλίο του 1794 *εδώ* αν ακολουθήσεις το σύνδεσμο Steel Home page στο κάτω μέρος του συνδέσμου θα δεις και τα υπόλοιπα κεφάλαια του βιβλίου)

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Στο παγκρατι εχει ενα καταστημα που θα μπορουσε να σε διαφωτησει και ειναι στην δαμαρεως 50

----------


## stathis.s

Φίλε Παναγιώτη και Ben Bruce, ευχαριστώ ιδιαίτερα! Με κάλυψε το βιβλίο που παρέθεσες. Για όποιον τυγχόν ενδιαφέρεται, χρήσιμες πληροφορίες βρήκα και εδώ http://books.google.gr/books?id=AWki...page&q&f=false

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ταξιδεψτε με το γρηγοροτερο πλοιο της Μεσσογειου το 1984 σε κλιμακα 1/400

DSC05205.JPG

DSC05213.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_...το φτερωτο Παναγια Τηνου!!!  
Απιθανη η μινιατουρα!!! οπως  και η εμπνευση του φιλου BEN BRUCE  στην πρωτη φωτογραφια!!!_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Να δουμε το  πανεμορφο μοντελο που κατασκευασε ο φιλος BEN BRUCE του θρυλικου  Παναγια Τηνου         σε    καλλιτεχνικη απεικονιση εν πλω...!!! 

_Panagia Tinoy model Ben Bruce.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> _ Να δουμε το  πανεμορφο μοντελο που κατασκευασε ο φιλος BEN BRUCE του θρυλικου  Παναγια Τηνου         σε    καλλιτεχνικη απεικονιση εν πλω...!!! 
> 
> _Panagia Tinoy model Ben Bruce.jpg


Ααα το εκανες να κολυμπαει κιολας?Πολυ ωραια!

----------


## dimitris10

*Ποσειδώνας, ένα καΐκι που είχα φτιάξει το 2012**, ανάμεσα σε πολλά μοντέλα που έχω φτιάξει μέχρι στιγμής από χαρτόνι. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν περίμενα τόσο καλό αποτέλεσμα.*  :Very Happy: 

428529_376766805765695_51376573_n.jpg 321475_376765785765797_1802254561_n.jpg 946151_376766532432389_1357617294_n.jpg 942701_376767152432327_514124140_n.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

THEOLOGOS P. σε κλιμακα 1/200

δειγματα (3).JPG

----------


## dimitris10

*Ρ/Κ <<Κάρυστος IV>> κλίμακα 1:100.

*DSCF7267.jpg DSCF7268.jpg DSCF7269.jpg DSCF7270.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ELYROS σε κλιμακα 1/125 δικης μου κατασκευης 2008, πριν ολοκληρωθει η μετασκευη

H.jpg

----------


## George_345

Πολυ ωραιο το μοντελο σου.Απο τι υλικο το εχεις φτιαξει? :Single Eye:

----------


## dimitris10

*<<Φανερωμένη ΙΙ>>. Μικρό αλιευτικό σκάφος, δικής μου κατασκευής 0,30 m.

*DSCF7260.jpg DSCF7261.jpg*
*

----------


## Maiandros

> *<<Φανερωμένη ΙΙ>>. Μικρό αλιευτικό σκάφος, δικής μου κατασκευής 0,30 m.
> 
> *DSCF7260.jpg DSCF7261.jpg*
> *



Πολύ όμορφο φίλε dimitris10!!

----------


## dimitris10

> Πολύ όμορφο φίλε dimitris10!!


*
Ευχαριστώ πολύ !*  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ANGELIKA σε κλιμακα 1/100 φτιαγμενο απο εμενα, με λιγα σχεδια σχεδον 100 χρονια μετα την ναυπηγηση του


angelica (9).jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Εξαιρετικο!!!  και σε κλιμακα αρκετα "χορταστικη"!!!_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SEAFRANCE CEZANNE σε κλιμακα 1/200 που κατασκευασα


seafrance (4).jpg

----------


## ιθακη

ο τρούλος μπροστά από τα φουγάρα τι είναι??? πλανητάριο???

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Κατι σε σινεμα πηγαν να το κανουν αλλα μετα εβαλαν καθισματα

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> SEAFRANCE CEZANNE σε κλιμακα 1/200 που κατασκευασα
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 145403


_  Θα μας τρελανεις με αυτα που φτιαχνεις!!! Ειναι  καταπληκτικο!!!_

----------


## Maiandros

> SEAFRANCE CEZANNE σε κλιμακα 1/200 που κατασκευασα
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 145403


Φοβερή δουλειά!! Πολυσύνθετο σουλούπι,γωνίες,καμπύλες,προεκτάσεις....

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SEAFRANCE CEZANNE κλιμακα 1/200

seafrance (6).jpg

Πραγματικα ενα μοντελο που ειχε δουλεια μπολικη

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΜΑΡΜΑΡΙ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ σε κλιμακα 1/200 που κατασκευασα

DSC05452.jpg

----------


## Ilias 92

Εξαιρετικός όπως πάντα!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Πανεμορφο   μοντελο!!! Αψογος και ο καλλιτεχνης BEN BRUCE!!!_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

TITAN της εταιρειας ΤΣΑΒΛΙΡΗ σε κλιμακα 1/100 κατασκευης 1979 απο τον δασκαλο μου Ανδρεα Ταλιαδουρο,ο οποιος ηταν εξειδικευμενος στα αρχιτεκτονικα

scans2012 (563).jpg

Η φωτο ειναι του Κλεισθενη,για οσους τον γνωριζουν

----------


## C@pitano

Απίστευτες δουλειές! Μπράβο και πάλι μπράβο!!!  :Cool:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

VARIETY VOYAGER ενα 100% ελληνικο μικρο κρουαζιεροπλοιο σε κλιμακα 1/100

IMG_0896.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> VARIETY VOYAGER ενα 100% ελληνικο μικρο κρουαζιεροπλοιο σε κλιμακα 1/100
> 
> IMG_0896.jpg


Έχω την εντύπωση πως αυτό είχε ξεκινήσει από τη Harmony Cruises με την προοπτική να ολοκληρωθεί το 2002 ως HARMONY A και σε συνέχεια του HARMONY G. Τελικά βρέθηκε στη Variety Cruises όπως και το HARMONY G.
Οπως και αν έχει το μοντέλο είναι απίθανο!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Οχι εξ αρχης ηταν της VARIETY CRUISES.HARMONY CRUISES δεν πρεπει να υπαρχουν.Το σκαφος το εχει σχεδιασei ο διασημος ελληνας γιωτ desingner Lally poylias

----------


## Ellinis

Merci Ben! Η Ηarmony Cruises υπήρχε γύρω στο 2000 και εκτός από το HARMONY G. ετοίμαζε ένα HARMONY A. που όλο πήγαινε πίσω στον χρόνο ολοκλήρωσης.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Εχεις δικαιο!Η HARMONY ηταν η εταιρεια του κ.Λακη Βενετοπουλου η VARIETY προηρθε απο την  συνενωση της HARMONY και της Hellas yaghts Ltd των Δ.Βσιλακη και Ν.Νικολοπουλου που <εβαλαν> το πανοραμα το πανθεον και ενα δυο αλλα

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Δυο νεα μοντελα γιωτ σε κλιμακα 1/100 στον φουρνο βαφης για να περαστουν ασταρι

Φωτογραφία1117.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Δυο μοντελα του θρυλικου ΝΑΙΑΣ σε κλιμακα 1/400 που κατασκευασα


NA (1).JPG

NA (2).JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aλλη μια φωτο του ολοκληρωμενου ΝΑΙΑΣ σε κλιμακα 1/400 που κατασκευασα

DSC05923.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Πανεμορφο  μοντελο!!!_

----------


## delos

Καλησπερα! Γνωριζει καποιος αν και που μπορω να παραγγειλω καποιο συγκεκριμενο μοντελο πλοιου προς κατασκευη? Αν ναι ας μου στειλει ενα πμ. Ευχαριστω!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

EMIHAR γιωτ σε κλιμακα 1/100 που κατασκευασα προφατα μηκος μοντελου 56 εκατοστα

y (8).jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

NISSOS MYCONOS σε κλιμακα 1/200 κατασκευης μου

DSC06405.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Καταπληκτικο το Μοντελο!!! και οπως παντα αψογη  δουλεια απο τον φιλο BEN BRUCE!!!_

----------


## leo85

Όλα σου τα έργα είναι καταπληκτικά,σε ευχαριστούμε που μας τα δείχνεις .

----------


## George_345

Εδώ είναι μία δική μου κατασκευή (της φαντασίας μου) 
Κατασκευασμένο από απλό χαρτόνι
χρόνος δουλειάς : Το Σαββατοκύριακο που μας πέρασε
Ευχαριστώ πολύ
1508985_817477948278757_1600638469_n.jpg
1546194_817478074945411_2085616709_n.jpg
1622125_817478054945413_1250833740_n.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

PRIDE OF CALAIS σε κλιμακα 1/200 που μολις κατασκευασα

DSC06523.jpg

----------


## leo85

> PRIDE OF CALAIS σε κλιμακα 1/200 που μολις κατασκευασα
> 
> DSC06523.jpg



¶πλα ...ΤΕΛΕΙΟ

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΟ!!!_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΕΛΛΗ σε κλιμακα 1/300 που μολις κατασκευασα

DSC06698.JPG

DSC06741.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Πανεμορφη μινιατουρα δια χειρος BEN  BRUCE!!!  Αψογη δουλεια!!!
 Αυτα τα ιστορικα σκαρια σε αυτην την κλιμακα φανταζουν κουκλιστικα!!! και νομιζω ειναι οτι πρεπει για μια ομορφη καραβολατρικη συλλογη!!!_

----------


## baggoz

Καλησπερα. 

Φτιαχνω διαφορα μονελα πλοιων προς πωληση. Οποιος ενδιαφερεται ας μου στειλει μηνυμα

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ σε κλιμακα 1/400 κατασκευης μου

DSC06751.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ο "Ξιφιας" σε πανεμορφη μινιατουρα!!!Καταπληκτικο!!!_

----------


## leo85

> ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ σε κλιμακα 1/400 κατασκευης μου
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 153046


ΑΑΧΧΧ τι μου κάνεις......... άπλα ΤΕΛΙΟ

----------


## BEN BRUCE

BLUE STAR ITHAKI και απο εμενα αλλα σε κλιμακα 1/400 που εφτιαξα

DSCN1586.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

> BLUE STAR ITHAKI και απο εμενα αλλα σε κλιμακα 1/400 που εφτιαξα
> 
> DSCN1586.JPG


Απίθανα πράγματα και σ' ευχαριστούμε που τα μοιράζεσε μαζί μας.

----------


## George_345

Καλημερα παιδια!!Θα ηθελα παρα πολυ να φτιαξω το μοντελο του ομορφου Σπηντραννερ 3.Αλλα ειμαι σε διλλημα :Sour: τι υλικο να χρησιμοποιησω??Ειχα φτιαξει και αλλα μοντελα αλλα απο χαρτονι το οποιο μου σκιζοταν ολλη την ωρα και θελω ενα ποιο ανθεκτικο υλικο.Ειμαι αναμεσα σε ξυλο κοντρα πλακε και σε φυλλο πλαστικου και επειδη ειμαι αρχαριος μοντελιστης θα ηθελα καποιος να με βοηθησει.Θα του ημουν ευγνομων :Single Eye:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ξεκινα με φυλο πλαστικου που κοβεται ευκολα και στο βαψιμο εχεις πιο καλο φινιρισμα με λιγο τριψιμο

----------


## George_345

Ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε ben.Εσυ απο τι ξερω ξερεις καλυτερα απο μενα σε αυτα :Single Eye:

----------


## baggoz

οποιος ενδιαφερεται για αγορα πλοιου παραγγειλτε μας και θα το αποκτησετε σε χαμηλες τιμες. η σελιδα μας στο facebook https://www.facebook.com/pages/%CE%9...50722471825951

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΕΑRL HAROLD γνωστοτερο ως Δημητρα-Ναιας Εξπρες-Εξπρες Αδωνις μοντελο που ειχα κατασκευασει πριν 2 χρονια σε κλιμακα 1/150

EARL HAROLD (14).jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_  Καταπληκτικο!!!_

----------


## andria salamis

18 xρονια πριν,ειχα όρεξη,έπιασα και εφτιαξα ενα καραβάκι στην τύχη,χωρίς σχέδια.

DSCN9951.JPG

----------


## seajets

Μοιάζει λίγο με τα Κροάτικα επιβατικά. Της JADROLINIJA.

----------


## andria salamis

> Μοιάζει λίγο με τα Κροάτικα επιβατικά. Της JADROLINIJA.


ρυμουλκο ειχα στο νου μου όταν το ξεκίνησα,αλλα μετα άλλαξα γνώμη.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SEAJET 1  σε κλιμακα 1/50 που ειχα κατασκευασει το 1996

seajet.jpg
Σημερα 18 χρονια μετα  ετοιμαζω αλλο ενα σε κλιμακα 1/200

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχο και περιμένουμε να δούμε και το .... νέο. :Fat:

----------


## samaina78

Καλησπέρα! βλέπω ότι φτιάχνετε αριστουργήματα εδώ!
εγώ προσπαθώ να φτιάξω ένα μοντελάκι του "Σάμαινα" απο ...χαρτόνι, στην 1/144 εδώ και καιρό και είναι στη φάση που δείχνει η φωτό. Εχω κολλήσει όμως στην κατασκευή των λεπτομερειών. Μπορείτε μήπως να μου προτείνεται ιδέες για υλικά / τρόπο κατασκευής για εξαερισμούς, σωστικές λέμβους κ τα γερανάκια τους, σκάλες, στέγαστρα καταστρωμάτων, άγκυρες κλπ?

----------


## andria salamis

> Καλησπέρα! βλέπω ότι φτιάχνετε αριστουργήματα εδώ!
> εγώ προσπαθώ να φτιάξω ένα μοντελάκι του "Σάμαινα" απο ...χαρτόνι, στην 1/144 εδώ και καιρό και είναι στη φάση που δείχνει η φωτό. Εχω κολλήσει όμως στην κατασκευή των λεπτομερειών. Μπορείτε μήπως να μου προτείνεται ιδέες για υλικά / τρόπο κατασκευής για εξαερισμούς, σωστικές λέμβους κ τα γερανάκια τους, σκάλες, στέγαστρα καταστρωμάτων, άγκυρες κλπ?


Απλα  θα σου πω τη εκανα εγω,δεν ρώτησα κανέναν,με τη φαντασία μου εφτιαξα 6-7 μοντελα,δουλεψα,
πιο καλα με ξυλο και λιγο πλαστικό,ηταν εκνευριστικό,τα ρέλια και η σκαλες! καλη συνεχεια.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Καποτε υπηρχαν μερικα μαγαζια που εφερναν αρκετα πραγματα για ναυτομοντελισμο.Δυστυχως εκλεισαν τα περισσοτερα και αυτα που εχουν απομεινει φερνουν με τη σειρα τους πολυ λιγοτερα πραγματα, τα οποια δεν ειναι και τσαμπα, απο οτι στο παρελθον.Θα συμφωνησω με τον Ανδριανο ή μπορεις να ψαχτεις στο ιντερνετ που εχει οτι θες αλλα απο χρονο παραδοσης δεν τα πανε πολυ καλα απο οτι μου λενε, τουλαχιστον αν παραγγειλεις διαφορετικα items, δεν εχουν και εξω τα παντα και παντοτε.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ρέλια και σκάλες μπορέις να φτιαξεις από νήμα ραπτομηχανής που θα "στερεοποιήσεις" με κόλλα μπορέις να χρησιμοποιήσεις για τις διαστάσεις τον οδηγό που μπορέις αν κατεβάσεις από *εδώ* (τα στοιχεια ταθέλει γιατί ειναι η ίδια φόρμα για αυτά που πληρώνεις, αλλά ειναι τσαμπα). Είναι σε κλίμακα 1/250 χρειάζεται να βαλεις κλίμακα στην εκτύπωση 1,736.

Στην ίδια σελίδα έχει τσαμπα κι ένα βαποράκι στην 1/250 *εδώ* που εχει καποιες λεπτομερειες όπως αγκυρες τύπου hall

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SEAJET 1 σε κλιμακα 1/150 που κατασκευσα


sample (4).JPGsample (5).JPG

----------


## samaina78

ωραίο το Seajet!
από ρέλια έχω βρεί σε 1/150 που είναι αρκετά κοντά αυτά της Aber. Τα υπόλοιπα με προβληματίζουν...
ευχαριστώ πάντως, μάλλον θα χρειαστεί ξυλογλυπτική με μπάλσα!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Βlue Star Ithaki scale 1/1 & Βlue Star Ithaki scale 1/400 που κατασκευασα

DSCN3100.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Έχεις πολύ μεράκι για την δουλειά που κάνεις και αυτό φαίνεται και στα μοντέλα σου. :Fat:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ετσι ακριβως φιλε Παντελη η αγαπη και το μερακι του φιλου BEN BRUCE  αντανακλουν και δινουν αυτο το  εκπληκτικο αποτελεσμα στα μοντελα που κατασκευαζει!!!   
Πιστευω οτι ειναι  απο τους Μετρ του ειδους!!! 
_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eυχαριστω τους δυο φιλους για τα καλα τους λογια και συμπληρωνω με μια θαλαμηγο σε κλικακα 1/100 λιγο πριν την ολοκληρωση της

DSC06228 (2).JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Άψογοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο.  Ήταν το πρώτο γιοτ που βγήκε στο νέο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στο Πέραμα, στις 05/02/2014. Αυτά για την ιστορία. :Fat:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aκριβως παντελη αυτο ειναι και για την ιστορια παρολα τα 54 μετρα του ειναι απο fiber-glass και ειναι ιαπωνικης ναυπηγησης αλλα σχεδιασης του ξακουστου αυστραλου γιον μπανενμπεργκ

----------


## proussos

DSCN1365.jpg DSCN1374.jpg DSCN1382.jpg

*Μια γεύση από αυτό που θα ακολουθήσει...
Θησαυροί ανεκτίμητης ναυτικής αξίας μέσα από το ναυτικό μουσείο Ατλαντικού στο Halifax του Καναδά !*

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχο υλικό, σ' ευχαριστούμε που το έφερες ........και περιμένουμε την συνέχεια.

----------


## Bassplayer

Καλησπερα και απο εμενα
Μοντελιστης επι σειρα ετων με ιδιαιτερη αγαπη στα ναυτικα θεματα, σκεφτηκα να μοιραστω μαζι σας μια απο τις δουλειες μου!

----------


## leo85

Πολύ ωραία δουλειά έχεις κάνει στο τρεχαντήρι μπράβο σου.

Θα ήθελα να δω και το υποβρύχιο που φτιάχνεις.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Καλησπερα και απο εμενα
> Μοντελιστης επι σειρα ετων με ιδιαιτερη αγαπη στα ναυτικα θεματα, σκεφτηκα να μοιραστω μαζι σας μια απο τις δουλειες μου!




_ Ρεαλιστικο και πανεμορφο!_!!

----------


## proussos

DSCN1359.jpg 

*DUCHESS OF YORK*


DSCN1360.jpg

*ΑΤΜΟΜΗΧΑΝΗ ΤΡΙΠΛΗΣ ΕΚΤΟΝΩΣΗΣ 1800 HP


*DSCN1362.jpg

*PRINCE EDWARD ISLAND του 1914*

----------


## Bassplayer

> _ Ρεαλιστικο και πανεμορφο!_!!




Ευχαριστω πολυ για τα καλα σου λογια !!! :Tears Of Joy:

----------


## Bassplayer

> Πολύ ωραία δουλειά έχεις κάνει στο τρεχαντήρι μπράβο σου.
> 
> Θα ήθελα να δω και το υποβρύχιο που φτιάχνεις.




Ευχαριστω πολυ !!! Εδω η παραγγελια σου !!!

----------


## leo85

> Ευχαριστω πολυ !!! Εδω η παραγγελια σου !!!


Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ (έχεις κάνει πάρα πολύ ωραία δουλειά)

----------


## akistain

Ξεκινησα να φτιαχνω αυτο το πλοιο θρυλος σε κλιμακα 1/100 θα γινει τηλεκατευθυνομενο σε πληρη κλιμακα , θα εχει δυο μοτερ και bow .
Επειδη οτι πληροφορια εχω ειναι μονο απο φωτο του διαδυκτυου , και τα σχεδια βγηκαν απο τις κατοψεις του ως KONINGIN WIHELMINA αφου τις μεγενθυνα , και δυστυχως δεν εχω ταξιδεψει με το πλοιο θα ηθελα οποιος θυμαται :
τα ντεκ του ηταν επενδυμενα με ξυλο ??
Επισης ψαχνω φωτο η πληροφοριες για το πως ηταν η πρυμη ειχε εργατη ? 
Δυο φωτο απο την κατασκευη .

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΕXPRESS SANTORINI σε κλιμακα 1/200 και 1/400 που κατασκευασα

DSCN3912.JPG

....ενα απο τα δελφινια του Αιγαιου που ο κοσμος δεν θα λησμονισει ποτε

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Εξαιρετικη δουλεια!!! Πανεμορφα μοντελα!!!_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ & ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ σε κλιμακα 1/400 που κατασκευασα

DSCN4983.JPG

----------


## Bassplayer

Υπο κατασκευη. τηλεκατευθηνομενο με λειτουργικο καταπελτη!

----------


## NIKOSKO

Καλησπέρα! Λίγο πριν μπει στη γυάλα τον Οκτώβρη του 2014!

Picture 105.jpg

Και λεπτομέρειες
Picture 048.jpg Picture 049.jpg

----------


## NIKOSKO

Κατάστρωμα, τσιμινιέρα.
Picture 019.jpg Picture 022.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Απίθανα και σ' ευχαριστούμε που τα μοιράστηκες μαζί μας.

----------


## NIKOSKO

Νασαι καλα παντελη σε ευχαριστω

----------


## leo85

Πολύ ωραίο Ct. ΝΙΚΟ το έργο σου.

----------


## Maiandros

> Καλησπέρα! Λίγο πριν μπει στη γυάλα τον Οκτώβρη του 2014!
> 
> Picture 105.jpg
> 
> Και λεπτομέρειες
> Picture 048.jpg Picture 049.jpg


Πολύ όμορφο και σε "χορταστικό" μέγεθος!!

----------


## NIKOSKO

Σας ευχαριστω  Μερικες ακόμα λεπτομέρειες.

Βάρκες Picture 068.jpg Picture 074.jpg Picture 092.jpg

----------


## NIKOSKO

Και οι προπελες

Picture 099.jpg Picture 106.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

20 χρόνια πρίν,το 1996,ηταν όνειρο,η κατασκευή του,χωρίς σχέδιο,και απο άχρηστα υλικά,
με μηκος 75 cm.Εχω αδυναμία στα μπλακ ,με κρένια.

κατ 1996 μασιφ. ΦΡΑΓΚΟΣ Α ΑΝΔΡΙΑΝΟΣ.JPG

----------


## leo85

Φιλαράκι θα μας τρελάνεις, (άκου από άχρηστα υλικά)

----------


## andria salamis

> Φιλαράκι θα μας τρελάνεις, (άκου από άχρηστα υλικά)


Στόκος,μπογιές,σιλικόνη,ξυλόκολλα,ειχαν πήξη,ηταν  σχεδόν για πέταμα, τα ανέστησα!!!!δεν αγόρασα τίποτα.Ευχαριστώ φίλε μου.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> 20 χρόνια πρίν,το 1996,ηταν όνειρο,η κατασκευή του,χωρίς σχέδιο,και απο άχρηστα υλικά,
> με μηκος 75 cm.Εχω αδυναμία στα μπλακ ,με κρένια.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 172805


_
 Καλλιτεχνης ο φιλος andria salamis!!!_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Andria το θυμαμαι απο παλια το ειχες στειλει πριν πολλα χρονια στο εφοπλιστη και το ειχε δημοσιευσει

----------


## andria salamis

> Andria το θυμαμαι απο παλια το ειχες στειλει πριν πολλα χρονια στο εφοπλιστη και το ειχε δημοσιευσει


T.S.S Apollon Ευχαριστώ,Ben το θυμήθηκες!!!! μπραβοο,πολύ σωστά,

----------


## maria korre

> 20 χρόνια πρίν,το 1996,ηταν όνειρο,η κατασκευή του,χωρίς σχέδιο,και απο άχρηστα υλικά,
> με μηκος 75 cm.Εχω αδυναμία στα μπλακ ,με κρένια.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 172805


Ανδριανέ, το μοντέλο που μας παρουσίασες, είναι καταπληκτικό!!! Αν κρύψεις το τραπεζάκι και το νοβοπάν είναι σαν αληθινό!

----------


## andria salamis

> Ανδριανέ, το μοντέλο που μας παρουσίασες, είναι καταπληκτικό!!! Αν κρύψεις το τραπεζάκι και το νοβοπάν είναι σαν αληθινό!


Ευχαριστώ Μαρία,αχ ο πατερουλης μου,με κατάφερε,και το ξεκίνησα,το nasos ήταν το όνομα του.

----------


## renetoes

Καλημέρα. Εδώ και καιρό ήθελα να ανεβάσω κάποιες φωτογραφίες από (ακριβά) μοντέλα πλοίων τα οποία αγόρασα προ εικοσαετίας από τη Γερμανία, από το Travemunde. Όλα είναι σε κλίμακα 1:1250, και τον καιρό που τα ...θαύμαζα τα είχα φωτογραφίσει στο πατρικό μου σπίτι.

Θα μου πέιτε, τι ενδιαφέρουν όλα αυτά το forum? Το κίνητρο που είχα οφειλόταν στο ότι πολλά εξ αυτών είχαν έρθει αργότερα στην Ελλάδα, με άλλο όνομα (π.χ. ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ, ΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ, ΚΝΩΣΣΟΣ, ΦΑΙΔΡΑ, ΕΞΠΡΕΣΣ ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ, ΕΛ. ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ...), ή δεν ήρθαν ποτέ όπως τα HORIZON, NILS HOLGERSSON, STENA DANICA, MOBY LOVE κλπ


img230.jpg

img229.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

> Καλημέρα. Εδώ και καιρό ήθελα να ανεβάσω κάποιες φωτογραφίες από (ακριβά) μοντέλα πλοίων τα οποία αγόρασα προ εικοσαετίας από τη Γερμανία, από το Travemunde. Όλα είναι σε κλίμακα 1:1250, και τον καιρό που τα ...θαύμαζα τα είχα φωτογραφίσει στο πατρικό μου σπίτι.
> 
> Θα μου πέιτε, τι ενδιαφέρουν όλα αυτά το forum? Το κίνητρο που είχα οφειλόταν στο ότι πολλά εξ αυτών είχαν έρθει αργότερα στην Ελλάδα, με άλλο όνομα (π.χ. ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ, ΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ, ΚΝΩΣΣΟΣ, ΦΑΙΔΡΑ, ΕΞΠΡΕΣΣ ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ, ΕΛ. ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ...), ή δεν ήρθαν ποτέ όπως τα HORIZON, NILS HOLGERSSON, STENA DANICA, MOBY LOVE κλπ



Ωραία η συλογή σου renetoes!
Μεταφέρθηκε στη σωστή ενότητα το μηνυμά σου και σε ευχαριστούμε που τα μοιράστηκες μαζί μας.

----------


## renetoes

> Ωραία η συλογή σου renetoes!
> Μεταφέρθηκε στη σωστή ενότητα το μηνυμά σου και σε ευχαριστούμε που τα μοιράστηκες μαζί μας.


Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη μεταφορά στη σωστή ενότητα!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ας βαλω και εγω καποια απο τα <μικρα> μοντελα σε κλιμακα 1/400 που εχω κατασκευασει.Η πρωτη φωτο μαζεμενα 5 μαζι και στην δευτερη το Ροδανθη που μολις ολοκληρωθηκε

DSCN5543.JPGDSCN5543.JPG12834735_10207674181905897_184558587_n.jpg

----------


## maria korre

> Βlue Star Ithaki scale 1/1 & Βlue Star Ithaki scale 1/400 που κατασκευασα
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 161431


BEN BRUCE, όλα σου τα μοντέλα είναι κα-τα- πλη-κτι-κά!!! Με εντυπωσίασε όμως και τρόπος που μας παρουσίασες το BLUE STAR ITHAKI! Και πάλι ένα μεγάλο μπράβο!

----------


## andria salamis

Μπράβο,όμορφα πράγματα βλέπουμε,απο τους φίλους,πρέπει να εχεις μέσα σου μεγάλη αγάπη,
και το μυαλό να δουλεύει,για να κάνεις καλλιτεχνίες,και Δυστυχώς στην χώρα μας,λίγοι τα εκτιμουνε.
Καλημέρα στην παρέα του Ναυτιλία.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Πανεμορφες καλλιτεχνικες  ομορφιες δια χειρος BEN BRUCE!!!_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Τρια μοντελα πλοιων που κατασκευασα σε κλιμακα 1/150 

DSCN6092.jpg

ειναι πλοια που εξυπηρετουσαν το ISLE OF WHITE απο το PORTSMOUTH της Μ.Βρετανιας

----------


## pantelis2009

Αρκετοί οι καλλιτέχνες στο αγαπημένο μας Nautilia. Συνεχίστε να μας παρουσιάζετε τη δουλειά σας, εμείς απλά.....σας θαυμάζουμε. :Fat:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

EXPRESS SANTORINI σε κλιμακα 1/200 που ειχα κατασκευασει

DSCN5128.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Καταπληκτικο!!! _

----------


## BEN BRUCE

DIANIUM ενα συμπαθες ιταλικο φερυ 43 μετρων .ναυπηγησης 1989 , δρομολογημενο στη γραμμη της νησου GIGLIO , που βουλιαξε το Κονκορντια, σε κλιμακα 1/100 που κατασκευασα χωρις ιδιαιτερα σχεδια

DSCN5976.jpg

----------


## maria korre

> Μπράβο,όμορφα πράγματα βλέπουμε,απο τους φίλους,πρέπει να εχεις μέσα σου μεγάλη αγάπη,
> και το μυαλό να δουλεύει,για να κάνεις καλλιτεχνίες,και Δυστυχώς στην χώρα μας,λίγοι τα εκτιμουνε.
> Καλημέρα στην παρέα του Ναυτιλία.


Καλημέρα Κι από εδώ! Δεν ξέρω σε ποιους αναφέρεσαι να είσαι όμως σίγουρος ότι εδώ στο forum τις δημιουργίες όλων των καλλιτεχνών(ζωγράφων, μοντελιστών) τις θαυμάζουμε όλοι!
Συνεχίστε να δημιουργείτε, τα έργα σας μας δίνουν ευχαρίστηση!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

STENA FANTASIA σε κλιμακα 1/200 που κατασκευασα το καλοκαιρι.

DSCN4828.jpg

ενα στιβαρο βαπορι γνωστο και ως το πρωτο ΑΛΚΜΙΝΗ. Α του καπτα Μακη.Ενα αρκετα πολυπλοκο μοντελο που ειχε και μπολικη δουλεια

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ειναι αξιον θαυμασμου το ανωτερω μοντελο-καλλιτεχνημα!!!_

----------


## pantelis2009

Απλά υπέροχο.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

PRIVGULF σε κλιμακα 1/200 ειχα φτιαξει το καλοκαιρι που μας περασε

DSCN4460.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Χαρμα οφθαλμων δια χειρος BEN BRUCE!!!_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

RODANTHI & IONIAN ISLAND σε κλιμακα 1¨/400 που μολις κατασκευασα

20160413_203348.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Εντυπωσιακα και τα δυο!!!  Πανεμορφα!!!_

----------


## akistain

IMG_1458.JPGIMG_1480.JPG
Σιγα σιγα θα ξαναπλευσει , σε κλιμακα 1/100

----------


## Blitz-X

Όμορφη δουλειά μέχρι εδώ φίλε μου!
Ανέβασε κι άλλες φωτό αν μπορείς να το θαυμάσουμε και βέβαια περιμένουμε να το δούμε τελειωμένο  :Friendly Wink: 

*ΜΦΧ*

----------


## Νικόλας

μοντελο αλα ΠΟΛΑΡΙΣ υπαρχει..αν οχι μπορει να κατασκευαστεί ; :Wink:

----------


## BOBKING

> μοντελο αλα ΠΟΛΑΡΙΣ υπαρχει..αν οχι μπορει να κατασκευαστεί ;


Φίλε μου δεν θα ήταν άσχημη ιδέα να το δούμε σε μοντέλο μου είχε κάνει μεγάλη εντύπωση το πλοίο όταν το είδα το 1992 στην Πάτρα πρώτη φορά θα προσπαθήσω τον Νοέμβριο να κατασκευάσω ένα μοντέλο του Crown m του Μαραγκόπουλου

----------


## akistain

Εικόνα0437.jpgΕικόνα0439.jpgΕικόνα0438.jpgΕικόνα0452.jpg
Μερικες φωτο απο τα σταδια κατασκευης του ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ .
Τα σχεδια βγηκαν απο το μοναδικο διαγραμα κατοψεων που μεγεθυνε στην κλιμακα 1/100 , πολυ μελετη στις λιγες σχετικα φωτο που υπαρχουν και .....αρκετη φανατσια .
Το κακο ειναι οτι δεν εχω ταξιδεψει ουτε μια φορα με το συγκεκριμενο .
Οποια πληροφορια δεκτη ευχαριστως .

----------


## akistain

Εικόνα0469.jpgIMG_1396.JPGIMG_1400.JPG
Η ΠΛΩΡΗ ......και η ΠΡΥΜΗ μοναδικες γραμμες δεν ειχε αλλο αδελφο πλοιο .

----------


## akistain

IMG_1449.JPGIMG_1480.JPG
Τα πρωτα σταδια βαφης , ειναι πληρως λειτουργικο με ανεξαρτητο ελεγχο δεξιας / αριστερης προπελας και bow thrust

----------


## akistain

IMG_1510.jpg
To πρωτο sea trial για δοκιμες σε προπελες ,bow ,ευσταθεια ταχυτητα scale , κλπ ολα πηγαν μια χαρα

----------


## akistain

IMG_1542.JPGIMG_1572.JPG
Ολα ειχαν ξεκινησει πριν δυο χρονια με μια μεγαλη παυση 18 μηνων , τωρα ειμαι στο σταδιο της υπερκατασκευης και ελπιζω φετος να πλευσει κανονικα ....και με φωτα

----------


## BOBKING

Πάντα θαύμαζα διάφορα μοντέλα πλοίων όταν τα έβλεπα σε διάφορες εκδηλώσεις εκθέσεις αλλά ποτέ δεν κατάφερα να αγοράσω ένα το 2005 είχα πάει μια πασχαλινή εκδρομή στην Ύδρα και πέτυχα σε ένα μαγαζί με τουριστικά είδη ένα μοντελάκι του Queen Mary 2 
το μοντέλο κόστιζε γύρω στα 25 ευρώ και με την ευκαιρία το αγόρασα από τότε δεν σταματώ να το θαυμάζω το έχω συνεχώς στο γραφείο μου η κλίμακα του είναι 1:400 
f5208140b18245118393ac7e63d301da.png
afdfbfd154654fdeba9d9e5a109c9688.png
c76c28f1f1e447fb980b544a2783294f.png
Ένα ακόμη μοντέλο πλοίου που αγόρασα το 2003 από ένα συνέδριο που είχα πάει στο Παρίσι μέσα σε μπουκάλι     
a827aad960c34c999b85da83b826367d.png
51391d7a09e440179f345a297d48bacd.png

----------


## BOBKING

98d1be7e5b034222931cb4c41f6ca627.png
Και ένα ακόμη μοντέλο του Caty Shark που αγόρασα το 1999 
9e806d3af6984a748e58cbfa747a1d9f.png

----------


## Bassplayer

Ακομα δεν εχει τελειωσει!

----------


## Blitz-X

Μπορεί να μην έχει τελειώσει ακόμα Γιάννη, αλλά ήδη φαίνεται ότι τελικά, θα είναι άλλη μια καταπληκτική δουλειά σου. Πάρα πολύ όμορφο !!!

Παρεπιμπτόντως, δεν ανεβάζεις κι εδώ το 209, να το δούν και όλοι οι φίλοι του ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ?  :Wink: 
*
ΜΦΧ*

----------


## Bassplayer

Ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια!!! Το 209 το εχω ανεβασει πιο παλια!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Καταπληκτική δουλειά, πραγματικά. Και φυσικά είναι το ΒΙΚΤΩΡΙΑ του Ρίου. Μόνο μία παρατήρηση έχω να κάνω. Καλό είναι να υπάρχει ρεαλισμός στην "απεικόνιση" ενός πλοίου σε μοντέλο, αλλά όχι και ......τόσος πολύς βρε παιδί μου !!! Και εννοώ βέβαια τις πλαινές ρόδες (ελαστικά) από αυτοκίνητα που τοποθετούνται σε πολλά πλοία για την αποφυγή χτυπημάτων. Στο μοντέλο, και πολλές είναι και το ασχημίζουν. Δεν χρειάζονται κατά την άποψη μου.

----------


## Επτάνησος_1989

> Ακομα δεν εχει τελειωσει!


Πολύ ωραίο,λίγο παραπάνω λεπτομέρεια να βάλεις και θα γίνει τέλειο.

----------


## alkeos

> Καταπληκτική δουλειά, πραγματικά. Και φυσικά είναι το ΒΙΚΤΩΡΙΑ του Ρίου. Μόνο μία παρατήρηση έχω να κάνω. Καλό είναι να υπάρχει ρεαλισμός στην "απεικόνιση" ενός πλοίου σε μοντέλο, αλλά όχι και ......τόσος πολύς βρε παιδί μου !!! Και εννοώ βέβαια τις πλαινές ρόδες (ελαστικά) από αυτοκίνητα που τοποθετούνται σε πολλά πλοία για την αποφυγή χτυπημάτων. Στο μοντέλο, και πολλές είναι και το ασχημίζουν. Δεν χρειάζονται κατά την άποψη μου.


Ωπ! Ο χωροφύλαξ του φόρουμ αυτού ξαναχτύπησε...ακούς εκεί φίλε Bassplayer να τολμάς να βάζεις και ρόδες (και χωρίς να ζητάς και την άδεια του άμεμπτου E.V.)! Να τις κατεβάσεις πάραυτα!

Υ.Γ.: Και για να παραφράσω τα λεγόμενα του E.V., "καλός ο κομπλεξισμός και η μικροψυχία, αλλά να υπάρχουν και όρια", η δουλειά του Bassplayer είναι εκπληκτική, ένα μεγάλο μπράβο φτάνει, δε χρειάζονται μειωτικά σχόλια

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ωπα..... καλώστονα, που σουνα εσύ χρυσέ μου κρυμμένος τόσα χρόνια ??? Μέλος από το 2008, και το πρώτο ποστ που κάνεις είναι τόσο αποκαλυπτικό των προθέσεων σου ??? :Mask: 

Να σε ενημερώσουμε λοιπόν ...αγνέ μου φίλε, ότι στα φόρουμ κάνουν και κριτική, δεν λένε μόνο μπράβο. Αν δεν το πρόσεξες, έγραψα _"Καταπληκτική δουλειά"_ και μετά σχολίασα κάτι που έκρινα πως έπρεπε να σχολιάσω. Όπως έκανε ακριβώς μετά και ο φίλος Επτάνησος 1989 γράφοντας "Πολύ ωραίο,λίγο παραπάνω λεπτομέρεια να βάλεις και θα γίνει τέλειο." Αυτόν γιατί δεν τον σχολίασες αλήθεια ???

Κρύψου μεγάλε, φωνάζεις από μακριά ότι οι προθέσεις σου δεν είναι καθόλου .....ενάρετες και αγαθές. Και σε κάθε περίπτωση βέβαια δεν θα ρωτάμε την γνώμη σου για το τι θα σχολιάσουμε και τι όχι !!!!

----------


## alkeos

> Ωπα..... καλώστονα, που σουνα εσύ χρυσέ μου κρυμμένος τόσα χρόνια ??? Μέλος από το 2008, και το πρώτο ποστ που κάνεις είναι τόσο αποκαλυπτικό των προθέσεων σου ???
> 
> Να σε ενημερώσουμε λοιπόν ...αγνέ μου φίλε, ότι στα φόρουμ κάνουν και κριτική, δεν λένε μόνο μπράβο. Αν δεν το πρόσεξες, έγραψα _"Καταπληκτική δουλειά"_ και μετά σχολίασα κάτι που έκρινα πως έπρεπε να σχολιάσω. Όπως έκανε ακριβώς μετά και ο φίλος Επτάνησος 1989 γράφοντας "Πολύ ωραίο,λίγο παραπάνω λεπτομέρεια να βάλεις και θα γίνει τέλειο." Αυτόν γιατί δεν τον σχολίασες αλήθεια ???
> 
> Κρύψου μεγάλε, φωνάζεις από μακριά ότι οι προθέσεις σου δεν είναι καθόλου .....ενάρετες και αγαθές. Και σε κάθε περίπτωση βέβαια δεν θα ρωτάμε την γνώμη σου για το τι θα σχολιάσουμε και τι όχι !!!!


Ε, ναι λοιπόν, μ' έπιασες, με ξετίναξες, με αποκάλυψες! Πράκτορας είμαι ντε

Πάντως, παραδέξου τουλάχιστον ότι κάπου έπεσα μέσα (χωροφύλαξ): κατευθείαν μ' έψαξες, ε;

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μα δεν χρειάστηκε να σε ψάξω ....καλέ μου !!! "Κρα" κάνεις από μακριά !!! Αλλά σταματάω..... συνέχισε να εκτείθεσαι, είναι τόσο φανερά τα κίνητρα σου ακόμα και σε μικρό παιδί, που -πίστεψε με- δεν χρειάζεται να συνεχίσω.  :Fat: 

Σημ. Δεν είπα πουθενά ότι είσαι ...πράκτορας, μην γελοιοποιείσαι περισσότερο.

----------


## BOBKING

> Ακομα δεν εχει τελειωσει!


Εξαιρετική η δουλειά σας και μπράβο σας για το μεράκι σας ώστε να κατασκευάσετε ένα τόσο όμορφο μοντέλο

----------


## alkeos

> Μα δεν χρειάστηκε να σε ψάξω ....καλέ μου !!! "Κρα" κάνεις από μακριά !!! Αλλά σταματάω..... συνέχισε να εκτείθεσαι, είναι τόσο φανερά τα κίνητρα σου ακόμα και σε μικρό παιδί, που -πίστεψε με- δεν χρειάζεται να συνεχίσω. 
> 
> Σημ. Δεν είπα πουθενά ότι είσαι ...πράκτορας, μην γελοιοποιείσαι περισσότερο.


Τουλάχιστον άσε τα "καλέ μου" και "χρυσέ μου", γιατί παρεπέμπουν αλλού και το πράγμα χοντραίνει...και, πραγματικά, για πες μας, ποια μπορεί να είναι τα κίνητρά μου πέρα από τον εκνευρισμό, επειδή τόσα χρόνια σε βλέπω να ψάχνεις αφορμή να μειώσεις ή να ειρωνευτείς κάποιον και είσαι ο μόνος στο φόρουμ που το κάνει αυτό...και πριν αρχίσεις τα σχόλια που συνηθίζεις σε άλλους του στύλ "αν έχεις εκνευρισμό να πας σε ψυχολόγο", έχω εκνευρισμό γιατί μπαίνω τόσα χρόνια στο φόρουμ για να χαλαρώσω με κάτι που αγαπάω και κάτι τέτοιες συμπεριφορές με εξοργίζουν

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και για να επανέλθουμε .....on topic, και στην πράγματι καταπληκτική δουλειά του φίλου _Bassplayer_,




> Ακομα δεν εχει τελειωσει!


να επαναπαραθέσω τα σχόλια που έκανα,




> Καταπληκτική δουλειά, πραγματικά. Και φυσικά είναι το ΒΙΚΤΩΡΙΑ του Ρίου. Μόνο μία παρατήρηση έχω να κάνω. Καλό είναι να υπάρχει ρεαλισμός στην "απεικόνιση" ενός πλοίου σε μοντέλο, αλλά όχι και ......τόσος πολύς βρε παιδί μου !!! Και εννοώ βέβαια τις πλαινές ρόδες (ελαστικά) από αυτοκίνητα που τοποθετούνται σε πολλά πλοία για την αποφυγή χτυπημάτων. Στο μοντέλο, και πολλές είναι και το ασχημίζουν. Δεν χρειάζονται κατά την άποψη μου.


και θερμά να τον παρακαλέσω να κρίνει (ως ο μόνος αρμόδιος) αν σε οποιοδήποτε σημείο τα βρίσκει μεροληπτικά, μειωτικά, ειρωνικά, εκνευριστικά, εξοργιστικά, ή τέλος πάντων αν νομίζει ότι εμπεριέχουν οποιαδήποτε κακή πρόθεση.

----------


## Bassplayer

Πραγματικα δεν περιμενα οτι το θεμα μου θα δημιουργουσε τετοια αντιπαραθεση!!!Εγω παντως δεν εχω κανενα απολυτως προβλημα! Ο καθενας εχει το δικαιωμα να εχει την αποψη του και την γνωμη του και να ασκει κριτικη! Αλλωστε εχω γραψει οτι δεν εχει τελειωσει και εχει αρκετη δουλεια ακομα! Σας ευχαριστω πολυ για τα καλα σας λογια!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SOUTHSEA σε κλιμακα 1:150 που κατασκευασα 

DSCN6086.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ALKMINI A. με φωτισμο εσωτερικο σε κλιμακα 1/100 που ειχα κατασκευασει πριν 10 χρονια

models (291).jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

PRIVSEA ενα supramax bulk carrier που ειχα κατασκευασει σε κλιαμακα 1/200

DSCN1288.jpg

----------


## leo85

Πολύ ωραίο Κώστα.

----------


## tomcat

Συγχαρητήρια Κώστα για την δουλειά σου. Αλήθεια πόσο χρόνο χρειάστηκε για να το τελειώσεις?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Συγχαρητήρια Κώστα για την δουλειά σου. Αλήθεια πόσο χρόνο χρειάστηκε για να το τελειώσεις?


35μερες.....

----------


## Blitz-X

Πάρα πολύ όμορφα και τα τρία. Χίλια Μπράβο !!!

*ΜΦΧ*

----------


## maria korre

BEN BRUCE, , ένα μεγάλο μπράβο κι από εμένα!

----------


## threshtox

Πανέμορφα και τα τρία. Μπράβο..

----------


## andria salamis

Χωρίς Σχέδια,με οδηγό,την τρέλα μου.
DSCN9951.JPG

----------


## leo85

Εσένα η τρέλα σου είναι πάρα πολύ ωραία....... είναι καταπληκτικό Μπράβο σου Ανδριανέ.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

CAEDMON σε κλιμακα 1/150  που  κατασκευασα


caedmon (7).JPG

----------


## andria salamis

> Εσένα η τρέλα σου είναι πάρα πολύ ωραία....... είναι καταπληκτικό Μπράβο σου Ανδριανέ.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ,φιλε μου,πάντα έχεις ενα καλό σχόλιο.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΜΑΡΙΝΑ σε κλιμακα 1/100 μηκος μοντελου 1μ,36 εκ που ειχα κατασκευασει πριν 18 χρονια

marina.jpg

----------


## leo85

Πάρα πολύ ωραία Κώστα, εγώ με αυτά που έχω δει έχω πάθει πλάκα και το ξέρεις.

----------


## akistain

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 178102Συνημμένο Αρχείο 178103
> Τα πρωτα σταδια βαφης , ειναι πληρως λειτουργικο με ανεξαρτητο ελεγχο δεξιας / αριστερης προπελας και bow thrust


Μετα απο πολλα χρονια .......ξαναπλεει γεματο επιβατες ..........16602491_10210657894437823_2425242815493870193_o.jpg

----------


## Maiandros

> Μετα απο πολλα χρονια .......ξαναπλεει γεματο επιβατες ..........16602491_10210657894437823_2425242815493870193_o.jpg


Απίστευτη δουλειά,καταπληκτικό!!...και τι όμορφη παρουσίαση,συγχαρητήρια!!!

----------


## Bassplayer

Μερικες φωτο και δυο βιντεο απο την πλευση

   

https://youtu.be/PlBuZfvBSHI
https://youtu.be/T_H2CFcJMVo

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

DEF FREMM.jpg

Ομοίωμα γαλλικής Φ/Γ τύπου FREMM από την έκθεση  *Defendory 2008.

*Τα κστάφεραν οι πολικάντηδες να καταργήσουν αυτή τη σπουδαία αμυντική έκθεση.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

DEF GALICIA.jpg

Ομοίωμα ισπανικού πλοίου απόβασης LPD  "Galicia" στη Defendory 2008.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

DEF JUAN CARLOS I.jpg

Oμοίωμα του ισπανικού αεροπλανοφόρου LHD   JUAN CARLOS I  στην Defendory 2008.
Tέτοιο φτιάχνει η Τουρκία.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

DEF MISTRAL          -GOWIND.jpg Defendory 2008

Ομοιώματα γαλλικού ελικοπτεροφόρου LHD τύπου Μistral κ γαλλικής κορβέτας Gowind,υποψήφιας τότε γιά τη Βουλγαρία.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

DEF C.COLON.jpg Defendory 2008

Ομοίωμα ισπανικής Φ/Γ CRISTOBAL COLON. Oι F100 είναι στη πραγματικότητα Α/Τ,στην Αυστραλία έτσι αποκαλούνται κ είναι θέμα ονοματολογίας του κάθε ναυτικού,μερικές φορές θέμα πολιτικής το πως θα τα πούνε.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

DEF F.NANSEN.jpg Defendory 2008

Oμοίωμα νορβηγικής Φ/Γ FRIDTJOF NANSEN ισπανικής κατασκευής,άλλωστε αποτελεί μικρότερη έκδοση του παραπάνω τύπου F100.
Eίχα ακούσει ότι οι Νορβηγοί είχαν πρόβλημα στην στελέχωση αυτών των Φ/Γ λόγω έλλειψης προσωπικού.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

DEF FREMM-IT a.jpg Defendory 2008

Oμοίωμα ιταλικής Φ/Γ τύπου FREMM.
Προσωπικά θα προτιμούσα γιά το ΠΝ την ιταλική από την γαλλική εκδοχή του τύπου.

----------

